# Overclock.net Grand Champion Series | Toronto | June 30th, 2012 | $10,000 Prizing



## admin

It's official! The Overclock.net live event in Toronto is on!

*Date:* Saturday, June 30th, 2012

*Location:* AirShip 37 - 37 PARLIAMENT STREET STUDIO 2 | TORONTO, ON, CANADA, M5A 2Y2 (Street View Link) (Map Link)

*Location Instructions: *The venue is located down the alley - it's behind Urban Dog

*Time: *10am - 2am

*Cost:* $20 to reserve your space. This is not refundable. Please only reserve if you are actually going to come.

*Website:* Coming soon at GrandChampion.com

*Contest:* Win a trip to the event! http://www.overclock.net/t/1228177/win-a-trip-to-the-overclock-net-grand-champion-series-in-toronto

*What are we doing at this event?*


Compete with and learn from the pros
Half of the venue will be dedicated to a LAN ($5,000 in prizes)
Half of the venue will be dedicated to Ln2 Benchmarking ($5,000 in prizes)

*LAN Structure*

Quote:


> Ladders for both CS:S and TF2 will be double elimination. CS:S will be 5v5 teams, TF2 will be 6v6. Standard settings for both, and standard class limits for TF2. The tournament play will be PUG (pick up game) style, allowing people to play with friends if they'd like to (but making it easy for people who don't know people already to get onto a team).
> 
> Additionally, there will be individual challenges throughout the day (like CS:S Gungame, prizes for top scorers in LAN pub matches, prizes for most domination, killing sprees, etc) with their own prizing.
> 
> We're still working on the possibility of building SC2 or LoL in to the ladder, if we can secure the beefier internet connection required to make that possible.
> 
> Public servers for these games will be running on-LAN all day, and there will be downtime in which tournament competitors can play other games, watch benchmarking, etc. We're expecting plenty of Minecraft to be played, as well as BF3, L4D2, UT:2004, and other popular titles.
> 
> Prizing info:
> 
> *TF2 Team Prizes - Divide 6 ways*
> 1st $1200
> 2nd $600
> 3rd $300
> 
> *CS:S Team Prizes - Divide 5 ways*
> 1st $1000
> 2nd $500
> 3rd $250
> 
> $1150 in individual, challenge, and participation prizes
> 
> An additional $1000 would be allocated for prizes for LoL or SC2 if we're able to make those happen.


*Benchmarking Structure:*

Quote:


> *Grand Champion Benchmarking Competition*
> 
> *Competition Hardware:*
> AMD FX 8150
> MSI 7970 Lightning
> MSI 990 FXA-GD80
> 1866 DDR3 (possible upgrade coming)
> 120GB Corsair Force GT
> Enermax Platimax 1000W
> 
> *Qualifying Round: Low Clock Challenge* 3 hours
> Benchers will get to tweak their benchmarking skills with the competition hardware. All machines will be running the same clock speeds, but the benchmarkers must tweak their operating system for the fastest run.
> 
> *Qualifying Benchmark:*
> -SuperPi 8M, Version 1.55
> 
> *Qualifying Rules:*
> -8 Fastest SuperPi 8M submissions guaranty a Captain spot for the main competition
> -40 minutes per person at a Competition rig
> -A version of XP will be installed on the Competition rigs, but you can chose to bring your own Operating system, but you will still only have 40 minutes at the competition rig.
> -No Clock adjusting software can be used. Any attempt to change the system's clock speed from the LCC format will disqualify
> -Use supplied wallpaper with CPUz CPU and Memory tabs visible
> -Use only supplied hardware at set LCC speeds
> 
> *Main Competition:* 4 hours
> -The 8 fastest from Qualifying(Captains) will have to choose a team mate from the remaining benchers who participated in the qualifying round to help them in the main competition
> 
> *Main Competition Benchmarks:*
> -wPrime 32M
> -CPUz Validation
> -Unigine Heaven
> 
> *Main Competition Rules:*
> -8 Competition rigs, 8 teams of two
> -Use supplied wallpaper with CPUz CPU and Memory tabs visible
> -Use only supplied hardware
> -Bring your own cooling equipment. Cooling sharing is allowed!
> -Vaseline will be supplied, but you're welcome to bring your own insulating solutions.
> 
> *Prizing:*
> -Each team will split the prize 75% Captain, 25% Assistant
> -1st $2000
> -2nd $1250
> -3rd $750
> -4th $500
> -5th $250
> -6th $100
> -7th $100
> -8th $50


http://www.overclock.net/t/1228171/overclock-net-grand-champion-series-toronto-june-30th-2012-10-000-prizing/560_20#post_17470400

*Tell me more**!*


Soft drinks and munchies will be provided throughout the day
BBQ lunch and dinner will be served (meat and veggie options) at no charge
Beer (paid) will be available, to those who are of age, starting at 2pm. We ask that you limit your consumption so that we can keep the event fun for everyone.
Three security guards will be onsite all day long. However, you are 100% responsible for your actions and your property. Please plan accordingly. 
We will have music and lights at the venue. We will be taking community requests for what you want to hear during the event.
The entire day will be livecasted and recorded. If you don't want to be on camera, please don't attend!

*Sponsors*



*How to Reserve your Space*

The event is limited to 125 people max. To reserve your space, please send $20 for each person in your group to [email protected] via PayPal.com. Please include the following information:

Payment Title: Overclock.net Toronto Event Reservation

Payment Note: Include the full names (real and forum) and addresses of each person who will be attending from your group. Please also include what they are interested in doing. LAN, Benchmarking, Both?

*Tentative Schedule*



*A WAIVER IS REQUIRED TO PARTICIPATE - CLICK THIS LINK FOR MORE INFO*

*Please check this thread often as we will attempt to add lots more info as it comes in *


----------



## AMC

sub'd


----------



## NoGuru

Going to book soon. What about people that are just with me, like wife and a few friends. Do I have to pay extra for them to just stop by?


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Going to book soon. What about people that are just with me, like wife and a few friends. Do I have to pay extra for them to just stop by?


Great question!

It's tough. We can only comfortably fit so many people into the venue. Depending on the number of people who confirm, I am sure we could let them in at no cost. I will let you know based on the numbers! It's not our intention to charge people for this, it's just to make sure we have the proper numbers for the event.


----------



## mega_option101

Just to add to what admin already mentioned, we will need members to join and form committees to get all the LAN and Benching details worked out









Keep your eyes peeled


----------



## HobieCat

Reserved my spot


----------



## FtW 420

Reserved! depending on what happens with hotels, might need you to find something near the venue for me hobie....


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Great question!
> 
> It's tough. We can only comfortably fit so many people into the venue. Depending on the number of people who confirm, I am sure we could let them in at no cost. I will let you know based on the numbers! It's not our intention to charge people for this, it's just to make sure we have the proper numbers for the event.


Would like to know this as well.


----------



## Bouf0010

Reserved







If anyone needs a ride and lives in my area - send me a pm


----------



## micul

payed and reserved for benching


----------



## RussianJ

Still working with Admin on the hotel issue. Perhaps we can get a quick poll of who needs a room and who would be interested in rooming with another member to help lower costs.

Hope to have an answer for everyone very soon.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Still working with Admin on the hotel issue. Perhaps we can get a quick poll of who needs a room and who would be interested in rooming with another member to help lower costs.
> Hope to have an answer for everyone very soon.


I need a room.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Still working with Admin on the hotel issue. Perhaps we can get a quick poll of who needs a room and who would be interested in rooming with another member to help lower costs.
> 
> Hope to have an answer for everyone very soon.


I do as well.


----------



## Draven

Payment sent for reservation just now


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Removed.


----------



## homer98

Gonna reserve soon. One question, is there a set up time at all or basically come at 10am and then set up.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Monies sent








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> *Benchmarking Structure*
> This is now being worked on. If you have any thoughts on what you would like to see, please reply with them!


Monitors/keyboard/mice for people flying in. Dedicated prep/defrost table.

Anyone else flying to NY and driving across the boarder? It looks cheaper that way. Would be interested in a little carpooling


----------



## pjBSOD

I love OCN, such great things.

I'll see if I can make it, wouldn't assume I could though.. pretty far and money's tight. I'll try, though!


----------



## mega_option101

Going to reserve soon


----------



## NoGuru

Spot reseved but I have not booked a room yet. I was hoping to find something close but all the Hotels look to be a good bit away. I hope there are a lot of cabs because I can only stumble so far.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Spot reseved but I have not booked a room yet. I was hoping to find something close but all the Hotels look to be a good bit away. I hope there are a lot of cabs because I can only stumble so far.


I don't think you have to worry about that in Toronto lol


----------



## joeyxl

hey, Draven73 paid for my spot, so this should explain the double payment you will be receiving from him!

cant wait to see you guys! its going to be huge. im going to be telling my friends to watch the livecast!


----------



## axipher

Spot reserved









Can't wait for this.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Spot reserved, SR-2 is GO!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Spot reserved, SR-2 is GO!


Im coming to find you when I get there, never seen an MM case in person.


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Im coming to find you when I get there, never seen an MM case in person.


same here. i really cant wait to see all the sick case mods everyone is going to have!


----------



## elson

I have an idea, if forum members go, we should wear name tags with our OCN username so we can recognize fellow members.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elson*
> 
> I have an idea, if forum members go, we should wear name tags with our OCN username so we can recognize fellow members.


Totally agree. Great idea. OCN name and maybe avatar (sometimes I recognize an avatar before the name, but that might just be me).

I wouldn't mind making them if the event planners don't have the time/resources.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elson*
> 
> I have an idea, if forum members go, we should wear name tags with our OCN username so we can recognize fellow members.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. Great idea. OCN name and maybe avatar (sometimes I recognize an avatar before the name, but that might just be me).
> 
> I wouldn't mind making them if the event planners don't have the time/resources.
Click to expand...

I'm curious to see how you're going to put .gifs like yours on name tags









But seriously, good idea.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm curious to see how you're going to put .gifs like yours on name tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, good idea.


I thought about that as I was posting. If I were to do it I would just take a frame from the GIF using Fireworks. In my case it would be the last frame. For others, it may be the first frame, or a frame somewhere in the middle.

Some people change their avatars often, but there are a lot of people that keep the same avatar (or revisions) like admin, etc.

Just a thought tho...


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> I thought about that as I was posting. If I were to do it I would just take a frame from the GIF using Fireworks. In my case it would be the last frame. For others, it may be the first frame, or a frame somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Some people change their avatars often, but there are a lot of people that keep the same avatar (or revisions) like admin, etc.
> 
> Just a thought tho...


I think its a good idea mate I was just pokin fun.

Should be reserving tomorrow. Gonna freak if somehow there's no spots left.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I think its a good idea mate I was just pokin fun.
> Should be reserving tomorrow. Gonna freak if somehow there's no spots left.


Lol. my bad. I get to technical sometimes.

I'm trying to get some buddies to come with. Don't feel like road-tripping alone. haha. I hope by the time my friends firm up their plans there is still room for us.

Is there a count on remaining availability, or at least a thread post when spots become limited?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I think its a good idea mate I was just pokin fun.
> 
> Should be reserving tomorrow. Gonna freak if somehow there's no spots left.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. my bad. I get to technical sometimes.
> 
> I'm trying to get some buddies to come with. Don't feel like road-tripping alone. haha. I hope by the time my friends firm up their plans there is still room for us.
> 
> Is there a count on remaining availability, or at least a thread post when spots become limited?
Click to expand...

I assume there would be, no way they've had more than 100 people register (more would have posted).


----------



## johny24

I reserved a spot a few days ago and didn't post, so others may have as well


----------



## Arsin

So if I'm reading this correct, I can bring my rig and potentially get help from overclock gurus? Provided I pay


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsin*
> 
> So if I'm reading this correct, I can bring my rig and potentially get help from overclock gurus? Provided I pay


Yes.

Reserved! So freakin hyped.

Also, will gladly take part in the LAN committee, got some lan party organization experience


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arsin*
> 
> So if I'm reading this correct, I can bring my rig and potentially get help from overclock gurus? Provided I pay


Some consider me a Guru but no need to pay for advice, that is what we are here for.


----------



## mrsmiles

how many have reserved a spot already?


----------



## Bloodfire

I can't pay til next paycheque so I'll be reserving sometime in a week...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wish I was able to come to this event, definitely will be next time!


----------



## sn0w

This ladies and gentlemen... will be epic.

Bumpasaurusrex


----------



## OverK1LL

Just spitballin' here, building off of* elsons* idea...

If OCN were to donate their awesome lanyards with the carabiner, I would donate some wicked awesome laser cut and etched name badges for the 125 attendees. Plus after the event, the attendees would have a lanyard!

Not sure how many lanyards OCN even has left, or how much they cost OCN in the first place, but thought I'd post up my idea -- It might be too big of a donation for OCN to swing.

so what do you say, admin? Is it something you and the organizers would consider?


----------



## MGX1016

do we need to bring our own rigs :S

I always wanted to go to CA would people be interested in a ride from JFK? I'm all for gas assistance...

Based on hotel info I would have 3 seats ..

What's the drinking age in CA? 18 right?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016*
> 
> do we need to bring our own rigs :S
> 
> I always wanted to go to CA would people be interested in a ride from JFK? I'm all for gas assistance...
> 
> Based on hotel info I would have 3 seats ..
> 
> What's the drinking age in CA? 18 right?


Both questions yes.


----------



## johny24

Drinking age is 19 in Ontario


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Drinking age is 19 in Ontario


Yep he's right.


----------



## MGX1016

It's okay works too









What kind of beer prices are to be expected?

*insert random LAN / DICE question to make post seem more legit*


----------



## johny24

I think the venue is selling beer. If that's the case, $35 per beer in Toronto


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I think the venue is selling beer. If that's the case, $35 per beer in Toronto


Yes, the venue is selling. I doubt it would be $35 per beer







I really hope that was a typo


----------



## RyanBlackn

I live in Kingston, ON and seriously considering reserving.

Few questions, I have a buddy that's really interested in participating but he doesn't have a suitable rig yet. Will there be any provided?

Second, if anyone that lives in the Kingston area wants to carpool to save gas money let me know!


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanBlackn*
> 
> I live in Kingston, ON and seriously considering reserving.
> Few questions, I have a buddy that's really interested in participating but he doesn't have a suitable rig yet. Will there be any provided?
> Second, if anyone that lives in the Kingston area wants to carpool to save gas money let me know!


im just in belleville and im driving down in my trailblazer, you guys could always stop here and ill drive the rest of the way

i also have a spare rig with a 955BE and a GTS450


----------



## RyanBlackn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> im just in belleville and im driving down in my trailblazer, you guys could always stop here and ill drive the rest of the way
> i also have a spare rig with a 955BE and a GTS450


Sounds like a very solid plan.

Add me on Facebook: Ryan Black Loc is Gananoque, ON.

Sidenote: Is a HAF X feasible at a LAN?


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanBlackn*
> 
> Sounds like a very solid plan.
> Add me on Facebook: Ryan Black Loc is Gananoque, ON.
> Sidenote: Is a HAF X feasible at a LAN?


I think so lol, im bringing my 800D


----------



## kevinf

reserved, I sent the paypal transaction in USD "as buying something" so seller pays a small fee, rather then "friends and family" which incurs a $1.14 fee for us canadians.. I don't know which you prefered, prehaps update OP.


----------



## Onions

reserved







im stoked

also i think for the lan games we should do some League Of Legends, TF2 and CS







ill gladly help organize one of those three if you need help admin


----------



## johny24

I hope this place is air conditioned! It's already past my comfort zone for temperature here in Ottawa. So being in Toronto, in the middle of the Summer, with 100+ rigs benchmarking and gaming, I'm pretty sure I would melt without air conditioning.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I hope this place is air conditioned! It's already past my comfort zone for temperature here in Ottawa. So being in Toronto, in the middle of the Summer, with 100+ rigs benchmarking and gaming, I'm pretty sure I would melt without air conditioning.


Desktop Air Conditioner









http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20060721/desktop-air-conditioner/


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I hope this place is air conditioned! It's already past my comfort zone for temperature here in Ottawa. So being in Toronto, in the middle of the Summer, with 100+ rigs benchmarking and gaming, I'm pretty sure I would melt without air conditioning.


Don't worry, us benchers will throw some LN2 your way if you're getting too hot


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Don't worry, us benchers will throw some LN2 your way if you're getting too hot


Was thinking the same


----------



## sufferrr

Any chance we might able to play BF3?


----------



## Aznpwned

Made an account just to reserve a spot







. I also have a couple of questions and possible recommendations for the event in hopes of this becoming a major event that can happen in Toronto on a regular basis as we really don't have a LAN community in Toronto.

1.) Keeping with the spirit of the website and our computers, I think playing BF3 would be a great choice for LAN of this nature. PDXLAN 20 had a BF3 tournament and it was quite successful and fun.

2.) Will seating be pre defined or will we be able to pick and choose spots at the LAN? I have a couple buddies that are also planning to go and since we can't all book at once, it would be disheartening to be placed in different spots simply because we didn't register at the same time.

3.) How many outlets and desk space will each attendee get?

Thanks in advance and great job with the lan thus far







.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznpwned*
> 
> Made an account just to reserve a spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also have a couple of questions and possible recommendations for the event in hopes of this becoming a major event that can happen in Toronto on a regular basis as we really don't have a LAN community in Toronto.
> 1.) Keeping with the spirit of the website and our computers, I think playing BF3 would be a great choice for LAN of this nature. PDXLAN 20 had a BF3 tournament and it was quite successful and fun.
> 2.) Will seating be pre defined or will we be able to pick and choose spots at the LAN? I have a couple buddies that are also planning to go and since we can't all book at once, it would be disheartening to be placed in different spots simply because we didn't register at the same time.
> 3.) How many outlets and desk space will each attendee get?
> Thanks in advance and great job with the lan thus far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well I can tell you that we won't have defined seating, no reason too.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Is someone still looking into hotel group rates? or should I assume we are all on our own for that at this point?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Is someone still looking into hotel group rates? or should I assume we are all on our own for that at this point?


RussianJ is


----------



## reflex99

Still space?


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> RussianJ is


Yep. Getting the rates down, hoping to have some final numbers soon.


----------



## Darr3n

About to reserve, will there be Battlefield 3 for the LAN?







because I completely fail at valve games if it's going to be TF2 etc


----------



## mark3510

Man I wish I could go there. It'd be really awesome but I'm thousands of miles away.


----------



## Darr3n

Just reserved for me and a buddy!

Question - If we come with a friend, will we be able to sit with them? or will the seating be arranged already?


----------



## johny24

I would love a noob group for people who don't play online games. That way we don't get destroyed by people who do play online. I feel like I would have more fun that way, any others?


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I would love a noob group for people who don't play online games. That way we don't get destroyed by people who do play online. I feel like I would have more fun that way, any others?


If you're saying you are a noob at online games, but do you own any? because if you do, me and a friend would love to make a noob group









And just out of curiosity, Is anyone here attending around the age of 17? because my friend and I don't want to be the only people there that still attend highschool.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I would love a noob group for people who don't play online games. That way we don't get destroyed by people who do play online. I feel like I would have more fun that way, any others?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're saying you are a noob at online games, but do you own any? because if you do, me and a friend would love to make a noob group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just out of curiosity, Is anyone here attending around the age of 17? because my friend and I don't want to be the only people there that still attend highschool.
Click to expand...

Me, 16, will be 17 at the event.


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Me, 16, will be 17 at the event.


Thank goodness. Will be very nice meeting people that share the same interests as I do!


----------



## mega_option101

Finally reserved


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Finally reserved


bout time lol jk


----------



## Onions

so think we need to get name tags XD


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> bout time lol jk


I know, I know









Needed to wait until my pay (not much you can do with only $5 in your account)


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I know, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needed to wait until my pay (not much you can do with only $5 in your account)


lol I hear that, I have some sitting in paypal atm for watercooling, savings for a new GPU, and now I'm saving for a mobo and CPU, 5 more months to go before I start my new build


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> lol I hear that, I have some sitting in paypal atm for watercooling, savings for a new GPU, and now I'm saving for a mobo and CPU, 5 more months to go before I start my new build


paypal money has too much of a monopoly money feel to it - you want more, but deep down you really dont care if you have none


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> lol I hear that, I have some sitting in paypal atm for watercooling, savings for a new GPU, and now I'm saving for a mobo and CPU, 5 more months to go before I start my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paypal money has too much of a monopoly money feel to it - you want more, but deep down you really dont care if you have none
Click to expand...

:mindblown:


----------



## reflex99

reserved like a bau5


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> reserved like a bau5


We should see if we could get a DJ for this (the au5 spelling reminded me)

Edit: then again, everyone will probably bring their music and headphones XD.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> We should see if we could get a DJ for this (the au5 spelling reminded me)
> Edit: then again, everyone will probably bring their music and headphones XD.


I thought about that, then came to the same conclusion you did.

But I would be down for a DJ.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Im coming to find you when I get there, never seen an MM case in person.


Come on bye








I'll wear my OCN hoodie, not sure if I should bring my PP - i pwn noobs - one too, or my LRG Dead SRS... I like to stand out, but I feel an OCN hoodie in an OCN event may blend in lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl*
> 
> same here. i really cant wait to see all the sick case mods everyone is going to have!


See above








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elson*
> 
> I have an idea, if forum members go, we should wear name tags with our OCN username so we can recognize fellow members.


I like this Idea


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> paypal money has too much of a monopoly money feel to it - you want more, but deep down you really dont care if you have none


I'm pretty sure if I had none at this point I'd be pretty pi**ed off so I'm sure I care lol


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Just spitballin' here, building off of
> * elsons* idea...
> 
> If OCN were to donate their awesome lanyards with the carabiner, I would donate some wicked awesome laser cut and etched name badges for the 125 attendees. Plus after the event, the attendees would have a lanyard!
> 
> Not sure how many lanyards OCN even has left, or how much they cost OCN in the first place, but thought I'd post up my idea -- It might be too big of a donation for OCN to swing.
> 
> so what do you say, admin? Is it something you and the organizers would consider?


That could be pretty awesome.







I'll see what we I can do to make this happen, thanks so much for the offer!

Do you think you might could PM/email me a sample of the kind of thing you're thinking of, just as a reference?


----------



## SaGa-Hitman

Hi, I would like to attend this event for the games that will be played. Does anyone know the games list that are available cause I would like to reserve my spot ASAP for this cause it seems its filling up quickly. If the games are undetermined yet, You can put my vote down for Battlefield 3 as one of the games.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaGa-Hitman*
> 
> Hi, I would like to attend this event for the games that will be played. Does anyone know the games list that are available cause I would like to reserve my spot ASAP for this cause it seems its filling up quickly. If the games are undetermined yet, You can put my vote down for Battlefield 3 as one of the games.


Undetermined at this point. We are trying to form committees to settle all the details at this point


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SaGa-Hitman*
> 
> Hi, I would like to attend this event for the games that will be played. Does anyone know the games list that are available cause I would like to reserve my spot ASAP for this cause it seems its filling up quickly. If the games are undetermined yet, You can put my vote down for Battlefield 3 as one of the games.
> 
> 
> 
> Undetermined at this point. We are trying to form committees to settle all the details at this point
Click to expand...

Put me in coach. Wait I think I used that one before.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Put me in coach. Wait I think I used that one before.


Let me guess, the coach ignored you?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Put me in coach. Wait I think I used that one before.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, the coach ignored you?
Click to expand...

Yes, you did


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yes, you did


I'm waiting to get more details on who will spear-head (so to speak) these committees, before assigning members to them


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yes, you did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to get more details on who will spear-head (so to speak) these committees, before assigning members to them
Click to expand...

alrighty, please keep me posted I'd love to help.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> alrighty, please keep me posted I'd love to help.


Waiting on private sub-forums to be created and then I can message Chipp about adding those who are interested to it


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> alrighty, please keep me posted I'd love to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on private sub-forums to be created and then I can message Chipp about adding those who are interested to it
Click to expand...

Excellent.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Excellent.


i would be happy to help as well if needed


----------



## mega_option101

The private sub-forums for the committees should be set up Monday. I will be asking Chipp to add all those that have shown interest in taking part in them


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Yep. Getting the rates down, hoping to have some final numbers soon.


Any updates on rates? I'd like to reserve this week but not
Driving up from NYC to pay an arm and leg to sleep


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016*
> 
> Any updates on rates? I'd like to reserve this week but not
> Driving up from NYC to pay an arm and leg to sleep


I'm expecting the call from the regional rep for a few of the chains tomorrow around noon so we should have more info then.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MGX1016*
> 
> Any updates on rates? I'd like to reserve this week but not
> Driving up from NYC to pay an arm and leg to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting the call from the regional rep for a few of the chains tomorrow around noon so we should have more info then.
Click to expand...

Keep us posted.


----------



## Onions

i love to help too


----------



## NoGuru

Already reserved my spot but it is not looking good for me making it. I have to fly to Georgia a few weeks before Toronto to test out a friends new Wakeboard boat.


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Already reserved my spot but it is not looking good for me making it. I have to fly to Georgia a few weeks before Toronto to test out a friends new Wakeboard boat.


Expecting to die in a boating accident?

If you're serious, maybe give away your reservation in the freebie section if at all possible? Or wait until all seats are reserved and resell your spot for one trillion dollars









It's a shame because it looks like you could teach some people like me a thing or two about benching at the event!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Already reserved my spot but it is not looking good for me making it. I have to fly to Georgia a few weeks before Toronto to test out a friends new Wakeboard boat.


You better make it Tracey, or else


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> You better make it Tracey, or else


If ya don't join the party we'll come get ya.


----------



## NoGuru

Georgia is going to run me about $1000
and Toronto will be about $500-$600

If I do make it I am going to have to bench my butt off to be in the money


----------



## Germs087

Overk1ll and myself will be providing antics.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Georgia is going to run me about $1000
> and Toronto will be about $500-$600
> If I do make it I am going to have to bench my butt off to be in the money


What you mean to be in the money? How wil you get money out of this event? lol sorry if thats stupid question.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Prizes.


----------



## $ilent

oh so you get prizes for getting highest overclocks? Who pays for that ocn?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> oh so you get prizes for getting highest overclocks? Who pays for that ocn?


*shrugs* Idk mate I don't intend on winnin anything more than a fun time.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> *shrugs* Idk mate I don't intend on winnin anything more than a fun time.


^^^ This


----------



## Darius Silver

Spot reserved! Now, maybe I'll buy a nice mid-size case just so I don't have to lug around my CM Stacker 830 o.o;


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Spot reserved! Now, maybe I'll buy a nice mid-size case just so I don't have to lug around my CM Stacker 830 o.o;


caseless FTW:



I wonder who can guess what that is on my gtx 570


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Spot reserved! Now, maybe I'll buy a nice mid-size case just so I don't have to lug around my CM Stacker 830 o.o;


Dude my LBA weighs in at 75.8 pounds, suck it up and deal. You bring as much bling as you got to these events lol.


----------



## Darius Silver

Lol, I am planing on building a new rig with a mid-size case later this year, I just figured this is a good enough excuse to get the case now XD


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germs087*
> 
> Overk1ll and myself will be providing antics.


OMG, HE POSTS!!!


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> That could be pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see what we I can do to make this happen, thanks so much for the offer!
> Do you think you might could PM/email me a sample of the kind of thing you're thinking of, just as a reference?


SWEET! I'm uber busy this week; Can I get you a render by this weekend?


----------



## RussianJ

On the phone now. Things are looking good guys. More news once I get a yes or no from admin.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> On the phone now. Things are looking good guys. More news once I get a yes or no from admin.


May I ask which hotel you are looking to get group rates from?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> *shrugs* Idk mate I don't intend on winnin anything more than a fun time.


I think that it is mostly coming from OCN. I know that the sponsors might lend a helping hand, but I am unsure of their involvement at this moment. I know that their will be some there from some of the major companies, more details to follow


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> May I ask which hotel you are looking to get group rates from?


Without getting into too much industry terminology, I'm selling with the consortium that represents 90% of all hotel chains. It's kinda like a bid system. I say I have X amount of rooms potentially and a down payment ready and they fight over the buisness.

We're looking at a holiday inn like setup. If individuals are interested in a premium hotel instead, I can also work something there.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Without getting into too much industry terminology, I'm selling with the consortium that represents 90% of all hotel chains. It's kinda like a bid system. I say I have X amount of rooms potentially and a down payment ready and they fight over the buisness.
> We're looking at a holiday inn like setup. If individuals are interested in a premium hotel instead, I can also work something there.



















*waits in anticipation*


----------



## Humafold

If I could figure out how to get off work, travel there from NJ with my rig, I would come show you how bad a person could be in BF3 and other titles. You hath never seen badness as bad as I.









In school I remember that line for the teachers on your report card:
#6 - Tries Hard, But Finds The Subject Difficult

For me it's:
#6 - Wastes Life Away Gaming, But Does Not Get Better


----------



## RussianJ

Got a tentative hold on 50 rooms. Think I can get the rate slightly lower still, expecting a final email from the first pick tonight.

You should of heard the surprise when I asked for 50+ rooms


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Spot reserved! Now, maybe I'll buy a nice mid-size case just so I don't have to lug around my CM Stacker 830 o.o;


Bring your normal case, that way everyone can see what it looks like originally







imo


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Got a tentative hold on 50 rooms. Think I can get the rate slightly lower still, expecting a final email from the first pick tonight.
> You should of heard the surprise when I asked for 50+ rooms


So if we are one of the people who reserved a spot we have dibs on a room i'm guessing?


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> So if we are one of the people who reserved a spot we have dibs on a room i'm guessing?


I do not have a list of who has reserved a spot but that would be for OCN staff to decide.


----------



## Slaughter

Reserved.









I'm willing to help out with gaming committees or wherever possible!


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to help out with gaming committees or wherever possible!


You better find me at LAN, me and my buddy are gaming aswell


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to help out with gaming committees or wherever possible!
> 
> 
> 
> You better find me at LAN, me and my buddy are gaming aswell
Click to expand...

You better find me...


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You better find me...


no you better find me...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You better find me...
> 
> 
> 
> no you better find me...
Click to expand...

I know you'll be stalking me with a bathtub full of ice cubes on standby


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You better find me...


I will


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You better find me...
> 
> 
> 
> I will
Click to expand...

I can chill on my own guys, its cool









Shall I bring a flare gun? *evil smile*


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I can chill on my own guys, its cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I bring a flare gun? *evil smile*


LOL We will find you aswell


----------



## mega_option101

Okay, the forums for the committees are now up!

Those who want to join in on the discussions, please post in this thread! So far:

Bouf0010
SniperTeamTango
Slaughter

You all should have access to the forums. I have requested for you to be added as well RussianJ.

Thanks


----------



## NoGuru

Do the benchers need a committee? I just assume we have free rain









If so I may be able to help out even though it's up in the air if I will make the event.


----------



## micul

so

what are the rules for benching .


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Do the benchers need a committee? I just assume we have free rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so I may be able to help out even though it's up in the air if I will make the event.


Want me to add you to the discussion? Right now we have nothing set in stone for either the LAN or the Benching (in terms of hard details). Venue and all that is sorted out, but the logistics of the event still need to be ironed out


----------



## HobieCat

nvm


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Do the benchers need a committee? I just assume we have free rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so I may be able to help out even though it's up in the air if I will make the event.
> 
> 
> 
> Want me to add you to the discussion? Right now we have nothing set in stone for either the LAN or the Benching (in terms of hard details). Venue and all that is sorted out, but the logistics of the event still need to be ironed out
Click to expand...

Can't access non admin apparently.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Is there a new separate subforum for benching, or is it just our private subforum that already exists?


Separate subforum at the moment exists. We wanted it all to be in the same place







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Can't access non admin apparently.


I will ask Chipp to look into this.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Okay, the forums for the committees are now up!
> 
> Those who want to join in on the discussions, please post in this thread! So far:
> 
> Bouf0010
> SniperTeamTango
> Slaughter
> 
> You all should have access to the forums. I have requested for you to be added as well RussianJ.
> 
> Thanks


I would be interested in joining this discussion. I have also booked off the Friday so I can come early to help setting up if required.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Want me to add you to the discussion? Right now we have nothing set in stone for either the LAN or the Benching (in terms of hard details). Venue and all that is sorted out, but the logistics of the event still need to be ironed out


Yeah, might as well. And put Hobbiecat in there too


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Want me to add you to the discussion? Right now we have nothing set in stone for either the LAN or the Benching (in terms of hard details). Venue and all that is sorted out, but the logistics of the event still need to be ironed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, might as well. And put Hobbiecat in there too
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter if none of us can access it


----------



## SillyMatthew

Hey guys, just wondering.. Is anyone else bringing a big case? because I don't want to be to only one bring a full tower







and will the tables be strong enough to allow us to put our rigs on them? or will we have to put them under the tables? Thanks!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SillyMatthew*
> 
> Hey guys, just wondering.. Is anyone else bringing a big case? because I don't want to be to only one bring a full tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and will the tables be strong enough to allow us to put our rigs on them? or will we have to put them under the tables? Thanks!


Bringing my entire triscreen setup. Pics in sig. Shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Bringing my entire triscreen setup. Pics in sig. Shouldn't be an issue.


I want to see it there!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Bringing my entire triscreen setup. Pics in sig. Shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see it there!
Click to expand...

I wanna see your rigs there, Im scared of thinking how much weight will be within range of my feet. Wearing safety shoes









We should start a PM for all the under 25s going to this to meet up


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Bringing my entire triscreen setup. Pics in sig. Shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see it there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanna see your rigs there, Im scared of thinking how much weight will be within range of my feet. Wearing safety shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should start a PM for all the *under 25s* going to this to meet up
Click to expand...

that would include me, and now I'm tempted to bring my tri-screen setup.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> that would include me, and now I'm tempted to bring my tri-screen setup.


You have 4 feet to work with, consider I use 3 x 19" 4:3 screens and am just BARELY under that.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> that would include me, and now I'm tempted to bring my tri-screen setup.
> 
> 
> 
> You have 4 feet to work with, consider I use 3 x 19" 4:3 screens and am just BARELY under that.
Click to expand...

I'll just switch back to 3x1 portrait for 3515x1920


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> that would include me, and now I'm tempted to bring my tri-screen setup.
> 
> 
> 
> You have 4 feet to work with, consider I use 3 x 19" 4:3 screens and am just BARELY under that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll just switch back to 3x1 portrait for 3515x1920
Click to expand...

I honestly can't use 1080p, I use to many things that don't like widescreen. (16:9/16:10)


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I wanna see your rigs there, Im scared of thinking how much weight will be within range of my feet. Wearing safety shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should start a PM for all the under 25s going to this to meet up


haha, and we should! I know my buddy Matthew (SillyMatthew) is going and hes 16.







My question is, how are we going to bring some of our heavy rigs in? Is it a far walking distance from any parking to get inside?

and you guys with your 3 monitors, I have 1!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I wanna see your rigs there, Im scared of thinking how much weight will be within range of my feet. Wearing safety shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should start a PM for all the under 25s going to this to meet up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, and we should! I know my buddy Matthew (SillyMatthew) is going and hes 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, *how are we going to bring some of our heavy rigs in?* Is it a far walking distance from any parking to get inside?
> 
> and you guys with your 3 monitors, I have 1!
Click to expand...

Underline: I was quite serious lol.

Bold: If I get time I will be building a lanboard for my rig, 4 caster wheels on a 2x4, good nuff


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Underline: I was quite serious lol.
> Bold: If I get time I will be building a lanboard for my rig, 4 caster wheels on a 2x4, good nuff


It would be good to know how many people that are going are at least close to our age,







. As for the "Lan board" that is a brilliant idea! We should totally collaborate on a build log for that


----------



## Bouf0010

a large suitcase with wheels would prob work too







pad it up real good on the inside!


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> a large suitcase with wheels would prob work too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pad it up real good on the inside!


It would! Although, all my suit cases are small


----------



## Bouf0010

id be willing to make a couple trips from the parking lot to the entrance, ill be driving my trailblazer so i could do a few rigs at a time


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Underline: I was quite serious lol.
> Bold: If I get time I will be building a lanboard for my rig, 4 caster wheels on a 2x4, good nuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be good to know how many people that are going are at least close to our age,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As for the "Lan board" that is a brilliant idea! We should totally collaborate on a build log for that
Click to expand...

Style the crap outta them as much as possible, even though it's really still just shopping cart parts and a board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> a large suitcase with wheels would prob work too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pad it up real good on the inside!


I actually do not own suitcases, clothes and small stuff will be backpacked lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> a large suitcase with wheels would prob work too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pad it up real good on the inside!
> 
> 
> 
> It would! Although, all my suit cases are small
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> id be willing to make a couple trips from the parking lot to the entrance, ill be driving my trailblazer so i could do a few rigs at a time


We'll talk lol, that'd be really nice. I weighed my LBA in at ~75 pounds. Will be heavier soon too lol.


----------



## Onions

can i get added please


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SillyMatthew*
> 
> Hey guys, just wondering.. Is anyone else bringing a big case? because I don't want to be to only one bring a full tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and will the tables be strong enough to allow us to put our rigs on them? or will we have to put them under the tables? Thanks!


I'll be bringing an Extended Ascension and Dual Monitor setup.... there will be Big Rigs, for sure....


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Doesn't matter if none of us can access it


We're trying to get that sorted. Chipp is a busy bee


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Doesn't matter if none of us can access it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're trying to get that sorted. Chipp is a busy bee
Click to expand...

Thanks for the patience guys - I'll be able to set everyone up early this afternoon.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I have requested for you to be added as well RussianJ.
> Thanks












A tad of bad news mates, just about all room rates you see lack taxes still. Well, in Canada their taxes seem to be much higher than US and particular in Toronto. Rates have been submitted to Admin.

I would suggest rooming with someone unless you would prefer your own room simply to save cash/more bar money. There may or may not be an under the table discount through myself you can claim upon check-in (can't legally offer prior)

More news soon guys.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Doesn't matter if none of us can access it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're trying to get that sorted. Chipp is a busy bee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the patience guys - I'll be able to set everyone up early this afternoon.
Click to expand...

Just teasin guys, no rush at this stage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> I have requested for you to be added as well RussianJ.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tad of bad news mates, just about all room rates you see lack taxes still. Well, in Canada their taxes seem to be much higher than US and particular in Toronto. Rates have been submitted to Admin.
> 
> I would suggest rooming with someone unless you would prefer your own room simply to save cash/more bar money. There may or may not be an under the table discount through myself you can claim upon check-in (can't legally offer prior)
> 
> More news soon guys.
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it.


----------



## RussianJ

Alright, update time.

*OCN as of now will NOT be offering a group rate* simply due to the discount was next to non existent and locked everyone into a a single venue.

If anyone is planing on needing a room and would still enjoy some assistance, please do contact me and I will be happy to help. This includes if you would like to room with someone to help defray the costs.

Once again, I am sorry guys, the event falls on one of the busiest days there and made it hard to find a decent rate.


----------



## johny24

Besides us, who goes to gross Toronto for Canada day weekend? Shouldn't people be going to the lakes and camp grounds!?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Besides us, who goes to gross Toronto for Canada day weekend? Shouldn't people be going to the lakes and camp grounds!?


I normally go to Wasaga Beach


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Besides us, who goes to gross Toronto for Canada day weekend? Shouldn't people be going to the lakes and camp grounds!?


Grandparents for BBQ, thats it lol.


----------



## elson

is there still any room left? I plan to come and wanna reserve my spot!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elson*
> 
> is there still any room left? I plan to come and wanna reserve my spot!


AFAIK theres plenty.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tad of bad news mates, just about all room rates you see lack taxes still. Well, in Canada their taxes seem to be much higher than US and particular in Toronto. Rates have been submitted to Admin.
> I would suggest rooming with someone unless you would prefer your own room simply to save cash/more bar money. There may or may not be an under the table discount through myself you can claim upon check-in (can't legally offer prior)
> More news soon guys.


OK so lets say I need a room for 5 people what would that run me for the night and of course we would split it 5 ways lol


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> OK so lets say I need a room for 5 people what would that run me for the night and of course we would split it 5 ways lol


PM sent.


----------



## vonalka

I saw some posts a few pages back about prizing, but there wasn't any confirmation of what the prizes will be. Has this been decided yet?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I saw some posts a few pages back about prizing, but there wasn't any confirmation of what the prizes will be. Has this been decided yet?


No


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I saw some posts a few pages back about prizing, but there wasn't any confirmation of what the prizes will be. Has this been decided yet?


Committees have been formed. Nothing is set yet


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I saw some posts a few pages back about prizing, but there wasn't any confirmation of what the prizes will be. Has this been decided yet?


$10,000 in high fives from everybody at the event, which is one round of high fives to be precise.


----------



## Draven

Got my new GPU for the event heehee


----------



## elson

Reserved my spot! Really excited for this


----------



## kevinf

Will we get an email confirmation in regards to our reservation?


----------



## MGX1016

RussianJ can you PM me the average cost of a 2 bedroom room and a 1 bedroom 2 rooms...


----------



## OverK1LL

^ I'd be interested in that as well, please.


----------



## RussianJ

Responded to both. Will update Monday with new rates (if any)


----------



## Maelthras

I have a old base t-10 12 slot server ethernet switch, should I bring that? Thay way someone could have up to 12 man lan party for a game. Or hook a wifi router up to it and you have quite a few available connections.

http://www.topmicrousa.com/mrxi-2.html


----------



## vonalka

Who do you have for sponsors and are you still looking for additional sponsors?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maelthras*
> 
> I have a old base t-10 12 slot server ethernet switch, should I bring that? Thay way someone could have up to 12 man lan party for a game. Or hook a wifi router up to it and you have quite a few available connections.
> http://www.topmicrousa.com/mrxi-2.html


I don't believe it will be necessary, The entire Gaming area should be setup as a LAN anyways, and using more modern hardware (10/100, most likely, possibly gigabit)


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maelthras*
> 
> I have a old base t-10 12 slot server ethernet switch, should I bring that? Thay way someone could have up to 12 man lan party for a game. Or hook a wifi router up to it and you have quite a few available connections.
> http://www.topmicrousa.com/mrxi-2.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe it will be necessary, The entire Gaming area should be setup as a LAN anyways, and using more modern hardware (10/100, most likely, possibly gigabit)
Click to expand...

gigabit gear is really common/inexpensive now a days. I'd be surprised but not disappointed if we had to use 10/100.


----------



## H3||scr3am

You'd be amazed at the pricing difference between a 48 port gigabit switch and a 48 port 10/100 switch.... and either are going to be fine for LAN games, as you're not transmitting much data....


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> You'd be amazed at the pricing difference between a 48 port gigabit switch and a 48 port 10/100 switch.... and either are going to be fine for LAN games, as you're not transmitting much data....


Were not doing direct serial connections?


----------



## RussianJ

10/100 should be enough for just gaming. As said, if you are downloading patches on a few rigs and playing on others, then it may become an issue.


----------



## axipher

We could all just bring Dual-LAN machines or LAN + Wi-Fi and create a giant chain of ICS...

Also everyone remember to bring a clean install to the LAN with all games pre-downloaded. As much as I hate to say it, network security will not be garuanteed so *KEEP NO PERSONAL DATA ON YOUR RIG.*


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Also everyone remember to bring a clean install to the LAN with all games pre-downloaded. As much as I hate to say it, network security will not be garuanteed so *KEEP NO PERSONAL DATA ON YOUR RIG.*


^^ THIS ^^, makes it much more harder to debug networking / game related issues when everyones PCs have MSN messenger, Torrents, spyware, etc, etc all running and open.

@Gigabit vs 100, Netgear prosafe gigabit switches are pretty cheap, ncix has a sale on a 24port for ~$140 CND. Whats the internet connection like at the venue ? Steam updates from ppl could kill the network fast...

So silly that we will have to run Steam for any CSS/HL2/L4D at a LAN.... that is unless anyone wants to bring/setup a dedicated server? An old P4 rig works well...


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> ^^ THIS ^^, makes it much more harder to debug networking / game related issues when everyones PCs have MSN messenger, Torrents, spyware, etc, etc all running and open.
> @Gigabit vs 100, Netgear prosafe gigabit switches are pretty cheap, ncix has a sale on a 24port for ~$140 CND. Whats the internet connection like at the venue ? Steam updates from ppl could kill the network fast...
> So silly that we will have to run Steam for any CSS/HL2/L4D at a LAN.... that is unless anyone wants to bring/setup a dedicated server? An old P4 rig works well...


well im bringing my rig, for me, my bros for him my laptop for the gf.. i can bring my old p4 pc for a dedicated if you want...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Also everyone remember to bring a clean install to the LAN with all games pre-downloaded. As much as I hate to say it, network security will not be garuanteed so *KEEP NO PERSONAL DATA ON YOUR RIG.*
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ THIS ^^, makes it much more harder to debug networking / game related issues when everyones PCs have MSN messenger, Torrents, spyware, etc, etc all running and open.
> 
> @Gigabit vs 100, Netgear prosafe gigabit switches are pretty cheap, ncix has a sale on a 24port for ~$140 CND. Whats the internet connection like at the venue ? Steam updates from ppl could kill the network fast...
> 
> So silly that we will have to run Steam for any CSS/HL2/L4D at a LAN.... that is unless anyone wants to bring/setup a dedicated server? *An old P4 rig works well...*
Click to expand...

So would just a laptop be sufficient then, I'm assuming a laptop with a high-end C2D (AKA T9600 2.8 GHz like mine) or an i5 would easily run a dedicated server or two.


----------



## Onions

i can bring the gf i5 lappy.... it should run a decent server


----------



## H3||scr3am

From my understandings OCN will provide dedicated servers for most games


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Will there be BF3?


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Will there be BF3?


I hope so


----------



## SaGa-Hitman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> I hope so


I also hope that BF3 is played at the lan


----------



## KarmaKiller

There is no way to run a dedicated server for BF3 at the LAN. That option is locked by DICE/EA. There is nothing we can do to change that.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> There is no way to run a dedicated server for BF3 at the LAN. That option is locked by DICE/EA. There is nothing we can do to change that.


Or we could just not play BF3, we could instead play some real LAN games


----------



## KarmaKiller

I believe there will be a vote on games. We are compiling a list of games that can be played at the LAN, and in the time frame we have.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Or we could just not play BF3, we could instead play some real LAN games


A statement like that will get you kicked off the gaming committee


----------



## Onions

we didnt get into the gaming committe lol


----------



## KarmaKiller

That is also coming. Pretty sure Chipp is setting up a forum for just those that have reserved a spot at the LAN. That way we can get your direct input.


----------



## Onions

that works too lol im on the benching comitte atm lol wich is cool lol cause i wanna do benching and get into it. However the gaming comitte is where i rly wanna get my say in


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> There is no way to run a dedicated server for BF3 at the LAN. That option is locked by DICE/EA. There is nothing we can do to change that.


so what you're saying is you just saved me 40$ next week lol


----------



## SillyMatthew

But we can still play battlefield 3 with each other if we just connect to an online server, right? (Like if I rented a BF3 server and just put a password on it) and I have a stupid question, but for internet, will we be using WIFI or Ethernet? because I don't have a wifi card - also my first LAN, hence the dumb questions I am asking.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SillyMatthew*
> 
> But we can still play battlefield 3 with each other if we just connect to an online server, right? (Like if I rented a BF3 server and just put a password on it) and I have a stupid question, but for internet, will we be using WIFI or Ethernet? because I don't have a wifi card - also my first LAN, hence the dumb questions I am asking.


No dumb questions man, we are here to answer your questions.

I'm sure there will be enough people that we can have 2 or 3 different games going on at a time so that everyone has a choice of what to play. Every LAN I've been to has worked out very well, mostly been on-the-fly game picking and match-making. You will always have that first round or two to see everyone's skill level and scramble teams accordingly.

I'm not on the planning committee for the network and other stuff, but I can 99.9% guarantee it will be wired 10/100 connection to each station. Most likely a wi-fi connection will also be available though. My only hope is that a bandwidth throttle is set up so that no one can accidentally (or purposely) saturate the connection.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*
> 
> There is no way to run a dedicated server for BF3 at the LAN. That option is locked by DICE/EA. There is nothing we can do to change that.


As is Starcraft 2... and in my opinion is a waste, as its goes against LAN's 0 ping, lag free experience. Vote++ for Starcraft 1.

Age of Empires 2: Conquerors
Counter Strike 1.6
Counter Strike Source
Doom 2
Half Life 2: Deathmatch
Left 4 Dead 1/2 Versus
Quake 3: Arena
Risk 2
Starcraft: Broodwar
StarWars Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast
Team Fortress 2
Unreal Tournament: 2004
Warcraft 2: BNet Edition
Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne

Here is a shot of a 30person CS tourney I hosted years ago... dug up from the ol' archive: http://maclanclub.com/Oldsite/archive.html
So excited, its been too long since I've been to a fun LAN


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Dude, original UT style, none of this vehicle bullcrap. Ut99 JB Gold


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Dude, original UT style, none of this vehicle bullcrap. Ut99 JB Gold


^^This


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Dude, original UT style, none of this vehicle bullcrap. Ut99 JB Gold


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Dude, original UT style, none of this vehicle bullcrap. Ut99 JB Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^This
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Dude, original UT style, none of this vehicle bullcrap. Ut99 JB Gold
Click to expand...

Free to use and I have a legit ton of maps and can set up a ded server.


----------



## reflex99

pays $400 for modern graphics card capable of rendering photo-realistic 3D images.

plays games from 1999.....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> pays $400 for modern graphics card capable of rendering photo-realistic 3D images.
> plays games from 1999.....


LOL, true, but I know a lot of people that still play UT99. I haven't in a few months but I am still in a Sniper Clan called DOU.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> pays $400 for modern graphics card capable of rendering photo-realistic 3D images.
> 
> plays games from 1999 *at 4010x1024 withe over 80fps*.....


that explain it for ya?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> pays $400 for modern graphics card capable of rendering photo-realistic 3D images.
> 
> plays games from 1999 *at 4010x1024 withe over 80fps in 3D*.....
> 
> 
> 
> that explain it for ya?
Click to expand...

Corrected


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Corrected


lol AXI


----------



## axipher

I try


----------



## sufferrr

would be cool if we could find a way to make BF3 work








it seems there's a lot of interest for it, it's been done before and I've heard it's a fun game to run at LANs.


----------



## reflex99

you can just host a private server for the LAN....

you can still have fun with 70ms ping


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Guys I have a link for UT99 + maps and mods if wanted


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> pays $400 for modern graphics card capable of rendering photo-realistic 3D images.
> plays games from 1999.....


Yeah? I still use my system to play Runescape, in classic graphics mode... and Java still caps me @ 60 FPS








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Guys I have a link for UT99 + maps and mods if wanted


Do not post links to any non freeware/abandon ware software in the forum, you can discuss with those interested over PMs.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> pays $400 for modern graphics card capable of rendering photo-realistic 3D images.
> plays games from 1999.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? I still use my system to play Runescape, in classic graphics mode... and Java still caps me @ 60 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Guys I have a link for UT99 + maps and mods if wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not post links to any non freeware/abandon ware software in the forum, you can discuss with those interested over PMs.
Click to expand...

It is freeware, and there's a tweak for FPScap in Java.


----------



## joeyxl

I hope we can get BF3. we have a server...

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## vonalka

I haven't seen any details as to what the prizes will be - does any one know? Will there be components as prizes - maybe some nice GPUs


----------



## MGX1016

Warcraft 3: Frozen Throne


----------



## johny24

Does anybody have any insight into what vendors will be there? I'm itching to upgrade a few pieces of my rig and peripherals, it would sure help me hold off if I knew there was going to be product to see in action that I can purchase. I'd love me some silent fans, mechanical keyboards, water cooling, video cards, SLEEVING STATION!


----------



## WC_EEND

I'd love to come, but I really don't feel much for having my sig rig in the cargo hold of a 767 or A330 and notice upon arriving some parts have gone missing.
That said, flying there will likely be quite expensive too.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Does anybody have any insight into what vendors will be there? I'm itching to upgrade a few pieces of my rig and peripherals, it would sure help me hold off if I knew there was going to be product to see in action that I can purchase. I'd love me some silent fans, mechanical keyboards, water cooling, video cards, SLEEVING STATION!


I haven't heard what venders yet if any. Only silent fans I know of are the ones that are not spinning







I will be bringing my Ducky Mech, some H2O and various cards though.


----------



## johny24

Are you bringing video cards or parts for sale? It would be fun if we brought the ocn marketplace to the LAN!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Are you bringing video cards or parts for sale? It would be fun if we brought the ocn marketplace to the LAN!


Everything is for sale for the right price


----------



## just_nuke_em

Situations has changed for me and I will not be going. Given the combined costs of traveling and the short length of the event, it really isn't feasible for me anymore given other opportunities that have just come up (2 weeks in Japan







).

Already reserved, so not sure who I should tell that my space isn't needed anymore.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Does anybody have any insight into what vendors will be there? I'm itching to upgrade a few pieces of my rig and peripherals, it would sure help me hold off if I knew there was going to be product to see in action that I can purchase. I'd love me some silent fans, mechanical keyboards, water cooling, video cards, SLEEVING STATION!


I know that there has been talks and meetings with the following: MSI, AMD, nVidia and various others


----------



## sufferrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Situations has changed for me and I will not be going. Given the combined costs of traveling and the short length of the event, it really isn't feasible for me anymore given other opportunities that have just come up (2 weeks in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Already reserved, so not sure who I should tell that my space isn't needed anymore.


I could take your place ;P


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Situations has changed for me and I will not be going. Given the combined costs of traveling and the short length of the event, it really isn't feasible for me anymore given other opportunities that have just come up (2 weeks in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Already reserved, so not sure who I should tell that my space isn't needed anymore.


Ahh, bummer man, was looking forward to benching with you. Japan should be cool though. Get some good Sushi for me


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Does anybody have any insight into what vendors will be there? I'm itching to upgrade a few pieces of my rig and peripherals, it would sure help me hold off if I knew there was going to be product to see in action that I can purchase. I'd love me some silent fans, mechanical keyboards, water cooling, video cards, SLEEVING STATION!
> 
> 
> 
> I know that there has been talks and meetings with the following: MSI, AMD, nVidia and various others
Click to expand...

I can confirm that AMD will be providing some hardware for the event's activities, notably 8 complete rigs, and Best Buy is also a confirmed hardware sponsor.


----------



## johny24

Woah! Thanks Chipp. That's some pretty great news!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> I can confirm that AMD will be providing some hardware for the event's activities, notably 8 complete rigs, and Best Buy is also a confirmed hardware sponsor.


as a member of the AMD faithful, i better get some sick swag....









a retractable pen would be cool....or ya know..a new 8150...mine is rather subpar.


----------



## Team-Super

For what games would this be for?

I personally would like to see a bf3 4v4!


----------



## axipher

Why does this have to be so far away...


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why does this have to be so far away...


at least you don't have to cross the Atlantic Ocean just to get there


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why does this have to be so far away...


because i need money to finish ym lanrig for the even lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why does this have to be so far away...
> 
> 
> 
> at least you don't have to cross the Atlantic Ocean just to get there
Click to expand...

I should have clarified, I meant far away in time... My bad








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why does this have to be so far away...
> 
> 
> 
> because i need money to finish ym lanrig for the even lol
Click to expand...

Well at least the man who wants my kidney understood me


----------



## Onions

that shoudl eb sigged but im outta space









wow my typing is atrocious


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> that shoudl eb sigged but im outta space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow my typing is atrocious


Just use a Spoiler tag.


----------



## /\/_|_\/\

me so faaaaaar away. i would love to come, but cant.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> I can confirm that AMD will be providing some hardware for the event's activities, notably 8 complete rigs, and Best Buy is also a confirmed hardware sponsor.


Great to hear


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Nice this is on the front page


----------



## vonalka

Other than the prizes for those competing, does anyone have any suggestions for prizes you would like to win for random draws or other prize opportunities?

GPUs? Ram? SSDs?


----------



## marknotk

Pics of the venue: http://subsumo.com/air/

Site wasn't displaying correctly.


----------



## BillOhio

This is about 15 minutes from me by Streetcar.


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> This is about 15 minutes from me by Streetcar.


lucky you, im not going to attend because im 7 hours away :[


----------



## Hellish

Any word on the game list / prize payout structure?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> lucky you, im not going to attend because im 7 hours away :[


7 hours is nothing man...


----------



## Ferling Design

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 7 hours is nothing man...


$4 a gallon and driving a jeep while going to school working min wage and living practicably on my own.







just saying, i wish i could go! But your from England, you win


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> lucky you, im not going to attend because im 7 hours away :[


lucky, i'm not going to attend due to Australia.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> lucky you, im not going to attend because im 7 hours away :[
> 
> 
> 
> 7 hours is nothing man...
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see you there man, and all the other top benchers. I'm super interested in DICE and LN2 cooling but have no intention of trying it myself until I've seen it in action.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> 7 hours is nothing man...
> 
> 
> 
> $4 a gallon and driving a jeep while going to school working min wage and living practicably on my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just saying, i wish i could go! But your from England, you win
Click to expand...

Probably be cheaper to just rent a car or take the train or bus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ferling Design*
> 
> lucky you, im not going to attend because im 7 hours away :[
> 
> 
> 
> lucky, i'm not going to attend due to Australia.
Click to expand...

Wow, definitely going to need to find everyone coming from more then 5 hours away and shake their hand just because they decided to come from so far away.


----------



## Darkknight512

OOO, I can't believe I missed this, is there still space?


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wow, definitely going to need to find everyone coming from more then 5 hours away and shake their hand just because they decided to come from so far away.


5 hours and 6 minutes for me. I will be expecting a high five though


----------



## axipher

Started a thread here to see who is coming from where. It might be able to help organize some ride-sharing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1240876/unofficial-confirmed-attendance-list/0_50


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Can't wait to see you there man, and all the other top benchers. I'm super interested in DICE and LN2 cooling but have no intention of trying it myself until I've seen it in action.
> .


Get your cameras ready because all the benchers are nuts and it's going to get crazy.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*
> 
> OOO, I can't believe I missed this, is there still space?


You bet.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Can't wait to see you there man, and all the other top benchers. I'm super interested in DICE and LN2 cooling but have no intention of trying it myself until I've seen it in action.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Get your cameras ready because all the benchers are nuts and it's going to get crazy.
Click to expand...

That's the plan, need to learn as much as I can.


----------



## runedek

Hi guys, new to the forum and the whole PC building scene. I heard about this event and would love to come and LAN with 2 other friends. I skimmed through this thread a bit and noticed there was no official LAN details; any word on this? We're Mississauga locals and I've been itching for a LAN event for so long now. Really looking forward to this.

Cheers,


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wow, definitely going to need to find everyone coming from more then 5 hours away and shake their hand just because they decided to come from so far away.


1360 km and around 16 hours, one way







I want two high fives


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Son of a...

That's not too far from my place, and I'd really like to come out. Dang summer school.

If I come for one maybe 2 hours, do I have to pay the $20?

Mainly because I have no idea when my exams will be, and I don't know if I'll be able to show at all.

Or can I just show up on the day of and hope there's room?


----------



## Citra

Did they say anything about visitors yet?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wow, definitely going to need to find everyone coming from more then 5 hours away and shake their hand just because they decided to come from so far away.
> 
> 
> 
> 1360 km and around 16 hours, one way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want two high fives
Click to expand...

I'll give you a hug if you want one haha.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll give you a hug if you want one haha.


ROFL!!!!


----------



## Kopi

I'm going to the Tragically Hip concert that day...come on


----------



## Onions

hey your from Hamilton me too


----------



## johny24

I wonder how many people are going to have the same wireless gaming mice? Are these devices tuned to their specific receivers? I know with some mice you can press a "detect" button and then they are locked together, but my MS Sidewinder X8 doesn't have that so will I experience interference from other Sidewinder X8 users?


----------



## Onions

you may lol i suggest briinging a wired mouse


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> You bet.


I'll confirm my space when we see what games will be competed for, if that's cool


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I wonder how many people are going to have the same wireless gaming mice? Are these devices tuned to their specific receivers? I know with some mice you can press a "detect" button and then they are locked together, but my MS Sidewinder X8 doesn't have that so will I experience interference from other Sidewinder X8 users?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> you may lol i suggest briinging a wired mouse


Pretty much as Onions said, you're best bet is to keep everything as wired as you can at events like this.


----------



## Onions

Chipp can i gets access to the game commite fourm?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> Chipp can i gets access to the game commite fourm?


Myself as well.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> Chipp can i gets access to the game commite fourm?
> 
> 
> 
> Myself as well.
Click to expand...

Same here. I don't benchmark much.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

sub'd

wish i could go soooo bad


----------



## mav451

I rarely see any forum events close to home (MD/DC), but this OCN event in Toronto may be 'slightly' closer to me than the [H] event in Texas.
Woulda been a good excuse to visit my Canadian friends haha.

I still have CDN currency from my Vancouver trip years ago rofl.

Anyway sub'ed to follow when it goes live


----------



## Robilar

I plan to attend. It will be nice to meet some OCN members live (other than those I have sold to







)


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> hey your from Hamilton me too


King Street Represent!


----------



## elson

Do we get confirmation emails from OCN after we reserve a spot?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elson*
> 
> Do we get confirmation emails from OCN after we reserve a spot?


Your PayPal transaction ID serves as your receipt.


----------



## reflex99

I think YES!


----------



## el gappo

haha that's awesome


----------



## NoGuru

Why not, I have a NoG shirt


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Why not, I have a NoG shirt


'twas the inspiration.


----------



## NoGuru




----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> I'll confirm my space when we see what games will be competed for, if that's cool


??


----------



## BadAssClocker

Thought i might throw something out there
if 125 people show up each with at least one rig and each rig pulls an average of 600 watts thats 75killowatts of power total





















(not to mention if there is a dj he alone could draw upwards of 2or3 kilowatts)
but in seriousness i doubt the facility can accommodate such massive power draws typically at most large places can handle 10-15kilowatts


----------



## cgg123321

Wow this is pretty sweet! $20 for Lan party with food served? Too bad I live in Vancouver...

Totally down to check out the live stream though!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Dude you should totally come out early.

Not gonna lie, working on pimping out my case for this. (Also needs to make a flag stand XD)


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadAssClocker*
> 
> Thought i might throw something out there
> if 125 people show up each with at least one rig and each rig pulls an average of 600 watts thats 75killowatts of power total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not to mention if there is a dj he alone could draw upwards of 2or3 kilowatts)
> but in seriousness i doubt the facility can accommodate such massive power draws typically at most large places can handle 10-15kilowatts


This was the main concern when we were choosing a venue especially with ln2 benchers there, this place was perfect


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> This was the main concern when we were choosing a venue especially with ln2 benchers there, this place was perfect


I can see the headlines now:

BROWNOUTS IN TORONTO AFFECT MILLIONS. THOUSANDS SUFFERING PROLONGED EFFECTS. LOCAL NERDS TO BLAME


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> This was the main concern when we were choosing a venue especially with ln2 benchers there, this place was perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the headlines now:
> 
> BROWNOUTS IN TORONTO AFFECT MILLIONS. THOUSANDS SUFFERING PROLONGED EFFECTS. LOCAL NERDS TO BLAME
Click to expand...

brown outs? do you mean blackouts?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> This was the main concern when we were choosing a venue especially with ln2 benchers there, this place was perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the headlines now:
> 
> BROWNOUTS IN TORONTO AFFECT MILLIONS. THOUSANDS SUFFERING PROLONGED EFFECTS. LOCAL NERDS TO BLAME
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> brown outs? do you mean blackouts?
Click to expand...

Nope Brown-outs, and it wouldn't be local nerds, would be nerds form all over.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

wth are brownouts, and yeah it'd be international nerds.


----------



## axipher

Brown-outs are when you still have power, but it's not enough for most things to actually run. You don't remember the big brown-out that we had about 7 years ago or so?

We could still run some stuff, but things like AC and big massive freezers kept burning up because they weren't getting a full 120 V AC.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Brown-outs are when you still have power, but it's not enough for most things to actually run. You don't remember the big brown-out that we had about 7 years ago or so?
> 
> We could still run some stuff, but things like AC and big massive freezers kept burning up because they weren't getting a full 120 V AC.


Im 16, so no. and I see.

Edit: Oh yeah, I remember that I was in like third grade.


----------



## axipher

Yep, all because the power grid on the US side of the border took a dump and Canada stepped in and tried to help supply them power...


----------



## kevinf

I just got off an elevator after being 100ft underground at Science North in Sudbury, when we noticed the traffic lights were off on the street... the next tour group was stuck underground in the wet caves for over 24 hrs. Not a day I will forget.


----------



## johny24

As long as the interactive remote controlled fake mining tools are still powered, they'd be fine! It's fun down there.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I would not enjoy being locked in a mine. I don't think many would.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> I just got off an elevator after being 100ft underground at Science North in Sudbury, when we noticed the traffic lights were off on the street... the next tour group was stuck underground in the wet caves for over 24 hrs. Not a day I will forget.


And you never thought to tell me you were in Sudbury before hand. I've been bored all weekend lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> As long as the interactive remote controlled fake mining tools are still powered, they'd be fine! It's fun down there.


Exactly









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I would not enjoy being locked in a mine. I don't think many would.


It's a completely different experience.


----------



## Domination

If bf3 is one of the LAN games being played im down.


----------



## binaryjay

Slightly interested, I live in Toronto at Jane and Bloor so it's an easy stint over. Figure out a way to work Diablo 3 into it.









Still not sure I'd want to deal with dragging my PC etc. over even though I'm close... I'd rather not drive and just use it as an excuse to drink. I assume drinks will be reasonably priced.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

turning 20 the day after.. this'll be my birthday retreat. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> turning 20 the day after.. this'll be my birthday retreat. Really looking forward to it!


I'll be sure to find you and wish you happy birthday.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll be sure to find you and wish you happy birthday.


thanks! nice little drive too!


----------



## axipher

For anyone looking to plan out some ride sharing, or just help with a general idea of who is travelling from where and travel tips, see the thread over here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1240876/official-confirmed-attendance-list/0_50


----------



## NameUnknown

Would love to go but it's too far away. Hope everyone has a good time


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Would love to go but it's too far away. Hope everyone has a good time


You will watch on ze internets, ya?


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

I sent the payment, and it says it went to Shogun Interactive Development.. is that right?


----------



## el gappo

Yup


----------



## Boyboyd

This sounds incredible. I'm so jealous of those people that are able to go.


----------



## runedek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> For anyone looking to plan out some ride sharing, or just help with a general idea of who is travelling from where and travel tips, see the thread over here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1240876/official-confirmed-attendance-list/0_50


Hello axipher, I tried clicking the link but it says I need an administrative account to access it. I live in the local area so I can help out with travel








.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runedek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> For anyone looking to plan out some ride sharing, or just help with a general idea of who is travelling from where and travel tips, see the thread over here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1240876/official-confirmed-attendance-list/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> Hello axipher, I tried clicking the link but it says I need an administrative account to access it. I live in the local area so I can help out with travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

That's what I was afraid of, not everyone has access to that forum because it's a committee forum. I'll try to get this solved and get back to you


----------



## runedek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's what I was afraid of, not everyone has access to that forum because it's a committee forum. I'll try to get this solved and get back to you


No worries, just trying to give a hand. Looking forward to the event (4 of us total coming).


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *runedek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's what I was afraid of, not everyone has access to that forum because it's a committee forum. I'll try to get this solved and get back to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, just trying to give a hand. Looking forward to the event (4 of us total coming).
Click to expand...

Awesome, hopefully I can get the issue resolved so I can have a map available to everyone. For anyone who can't access the thread yet, here is a link to the Google Map so far:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=215826320924888631509.0004bdcd441655524329c


----------



## HunGJai

oh this looks like fun...finally just fnished my rig too....


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Reflex 99 inspired me..
I'm liking it!


----------



## NoGuru

LOL


----------



## OverK1LL

Well since a few people are posting shirts, I figured I would post up was I was working on. It's just a rough draft.



They are anodized aluminum name badges that are laser etched. Chipp is seeing what he can do to get OCN lanyards for the badges but that is still up in the air for approval.

The concept is that this would function as a name badge and a souvenir. Plus if OCN can donate lanyards, you would have a lanyard too.

Right now the whole concept is tentative, but figured I'd share anyways. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Well since a few people are posting shirts, I figured I would post up was I was working on. It's just a rough draft.
> 
> 
> 
> They are anodized aluminum name badges that are laser etched. Chipp is seeing what he can do to get OCN lanyards for the badges but that is still up in the air for approval.
> 
> The concept is that this would function as a name badge and a souvenir. Plus if OCN can donate lanyards, you would have a lanyard too.
> 
> Right now the whole concept is tentative, but figured I'd share anyways. Thoughts? Suggestions?


LOVE IT.


----------



## johny24

I do like, but it's going to be a lot of work converting all the avatars into black and white images for the laser etching. Maybe get people to convert their own?

I don't know though. You probably know of some batch Photoshop technique.

Mine should be easy


----------



## OverK1LL

the machine can take any raster image and auto etch it. The tough part will be getting all 125 images batched.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

those are freaking awesome!


----------



## reflex99

wow, that would be ballin'


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Well since a few people are posting shirts, I figured I would post up was I was working on. It's just a rough draft.
> *snip*


Love that so much...


----------



## NoGuru

Looks good


----------



## axipher

Looks amazing


----------



## johny24

A group picture of all the OCN members wearing these would be awesome!


----------



## OverK1LL

Thanks! I'm glad you guys like it.

Hopefully Chipp can work his magic so I can get these made.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

hey, I still can't access that confirmed attendance thread.. can we do anything about that?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> hey, I still can't access that confirmed attendance thread.. can we do anything about that?


If you can't access it, I've been told to just post here and it should get fixed.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Well since a few people are posting shirts, I figured I would post up was I was working on. It's just a rough draft.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are anodized aluminum name badges that are laser etched. Chipp is seeing what he can do to get OCN lanyards for the badges but that is still up in the air for approval.
> 
> The concept is that this would function as a name badge and a souvenir. Plus if OCN can donate lanyards, you would have a lanyard too.
> 
> Right now the whole concept is tentative, but figured I'd share anyways. Thoughts? Suggestions?


I'm loving this idea as well! I think that would be awesome!


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Hey, can I get into the LAN committee?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Hey, can I get into the LAN committee?


You're all set!


----------



## mega_option101

Thanks Chipp


----------



## Aznpwned

Still looking forward to a games list before I reserve, any update on that end so far?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznpwned*
> 
> Still looking forward to a games list before I reserve, any update on that end so far?


I think that we are planning to bring it to the polls


----------



## kevinf

@OverK1LL

Great job on the etching, would LOVE to get one as a souvenir from the event.

@Chipp

Can I also get on the game committee, perhaps I could help with my previous LP experience.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverK1LL*
> 
> Well since a few people are posting shirts, I figured I would post up was I was working on. It's just a rough draft.
> 
> 
> 
> They are anodized aluminum name badges that are laser etched. Chipp is seeing what he can do to get OCN lanyards for the badges but that is still up in the air for approval.
> 
> The concept is that this would function as a name badge and a souvenir. Plus if OCN can donate lanyards, you would have a lanyard too.
> 
> Right now the whole concept is tentative, but figured I'd share anyways. Thoughts? Suggestions?


Fantastic, only needs red flame for Canucks.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Fantastic, only needs red flame for Canucks.


Like this?









<----------------------------


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Fantastic, only needs red flame for Canucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## kevinf

Why is the OCN lan not in http://www.lanpartyeh.com/ ??? Only 2 months away... gota fill up those slots







According to http://www.overclock.net/t/1240876/official-confirmed-attendance-list/0_20 not many have actually confirmed ...









I contacted [email protected] in regards to a CPU magazine sponsorship a while back, hopefully that went through, as OCN would be on the LAN party list via print and digital editions.
See: http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx?RefreshCache=true page 108-109


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Why is the OCN lan not in http://www.lanpartyeh.com/ ??? Only 2 months away... gota fill up those slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to http://www.overclock.net/t/1240876/official-confirmed-attendance-list/0_20 not many have actually confirmed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted [email protected] in regards to a CPU magazine sponsorship a while back, hopefully that went through, as OCN would be on the LAN party list via print and digital editions.
> See: http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx?RefreshCache=true page 108-109


Not everyone that is attending has signed up on that confirmed attendees list. I know of at least 7 or 8 benchers who are attending, but haven't signed up yet. And I'm sure there are many more people who are attending the LAN who haven't signed up on that list yet.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Why is the OCN lan not in http://www.lanpartyeh.com/ ??? Only 2 months away... gota fill up those slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to http://www.overclock.net/t/1240876/official-confirmed-attendance-list/0_20 not many have actually confirmed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted [email protected] in regards to a CPU magazine sponsorship a while back, hopefully that went through, as OCN would be on the LAN party list via print and digital editions.
> 
> See: http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx?RefreshCache=true page 108-109
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone that is attending has signed up on that confirmed attendees list. I know of at least 7 or 8 benchers who are attending, but haven't signed up yet. *And I'm sure there are many more people who are attending the LAN who haven't signed up on that list yet.*
Click to expand...

Some people don't have access to that forum and just chose not to say anything here, I'm sure the even will be killed and we will know better number as we get closer. I know for a fact that I can have 5-10 additional people come if we really need slots filled.


----------



## HobieCat

And we're still 2 months away. People love to sign up for things at the last minute.


----------



## reflex99

less people = more nitrogen for me


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Why is the OCN lan not in http://www.lanpartyeh.com/ ??? Only 2 months away... gota fill up those slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to http://www.overclock.net/t/1240876/official-confirmed-attendance-list/0_20 not many have actually confirmed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted [email protected] in regards to a CPU magazine sponsorship a while back, hopefully that went through, as OCN would be on the LAN party list via print and digital editions.
> See: http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx?RefreshCache=true page 108-109


I did post in the thread to confirm attendance, just wasn't added to the OP, not sure if there are others as well.

edit: noticed I didn't fill out the template thing though, I can't see spoilers, will have to copy from another post


----------



## kevinf

Perhaps it would be nice if on the OP, that the # of registrations / 125 be updated once a week, so those last minute people have a vague idea of how soon they should register?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I will reserve in time.


----------



## Draven

I understand that we will be voting on what game/games we will be playing at the LAN, but with just about a month and a half away, time is ticking and I have money sitting aside to purchase a game (if I don't own it already) but it would just be nice to have an idea of what we may be playing or what we have to choose from. In no way am I trying to be pushy, I just haven't bought a game in a while and I am kind of excited.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Why is the OCN lan not in http://www.lanpartyeh.com/ ??? Only 2 months away... gota fill up those slots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to http://www.overclock.net/t/1240876/official-confirmed-attendance-list/0_20 not many have actually confirmed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I contacted [email protected] in regards to a CPU magazine sponsorship a while back, hopefully that went through, as OCN would be on the LAN party list via print and digital editions.
> See: http://www.computerpoweruser.com/DigitalEditions/Default.aspx?RefreshCache=true page 108-109
> 
> 
> 
> I did post in the thread to confirm attendance, just wasn't added to the OP, not sure if there are others as well.
> 
> edit: noticed I didn't fill out the template thing though, I can't see spoilers, will have to copy from another post
Click to expand...

You've been added, weekends are a busy time for me with renovations going on, all good now though









So far we have 24 people signed up on the *Confirmed Attendance List*.


----------



## Slaughter

Here is the post I put up in the Canada Day 2012 Attendees forum as we need to ensure the votes that are made are coming directly from the attendees.
Quote:


> Counter-Strike:Source
> Counter-Strike:Source - GunGame Mod
> Team Fortress 2
> Left4Dead2
> Unreal Tournament 2K4
> Tribes 2 / Tribes Ascend
> Starcraft 1 or 2 ***
> BF3 ***
> Minecraft - Building Competitions ***
> Mechwarrior 4
> League of Legends
> Quake
> Civilization 5
> 
> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in getting this posted but here it is.
> 
> We tried to stick to the games that most people will have and some games that have already been listed as 'Abandonware'.
> 
> ** Minecraft* - This could be used to breakup some gaming sessions as we could hold building competitions with a set time and setup a panel of judges.
> 
> ** BF3* - There is a big demand for BF3 but to help level the playing field a bit, it has been suggested that all players would start with a fresh soldier carrying a special Tag in the name that wouldn't be released until the event.
> 
> The other issue with BF3 is the lack of LAN capability. We would have to play on servers hosted outside of the LAN which may affect the gameplay.
> 
> ** Starcraft 2* - Same concern as BF3 regarding LAN play.
> 
> Depending on the responses, we could either have the LAN split in half, where one half plays an FPS and the other could play a Strategy game or another FPS should the demand be there. Another option could be to run half day with one game and the other half with another.
> 
> I have left the poll open to multiple selections, but please limit your selections to 2 games or 3 at the very most.
> 
> If anyone has any feedback or issues they would like to address, please send me a PM and I'll bring it up with the gaming committee to ensure everything is addressed accordingly.
> 
> We want to ensure this will be a pleasurable event for everyone!


----------



## Slaughter

As far as the benching goes, how will this be done?

Would some of the 'pro' benchers be willing to sit with some 'newb' benchers such as myself and go through the process or will this be more a demonstration only kind of deal?

I don't know if this has been brought up or not, but there may be others like myself who are interested in giving this a go, but might be a bit leary to start dumping LN2 all over our gear









I would guess this would be up to the pro's to see if they would be willing to sit with one or a small group and go through the process from start to finish?

Especially as there may be many that are interested, but not sure if they are willing to invest in a CPU pot, etc. They could bring their own gear (mobo/cpu/ram) etc. if someone would be perhaps willing to share some of the rest. (If they have extra parts laying around).

Just a thought as there may be a few out there who are just too afraid to ask and seem like the newb in front of everyone.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> As far as the benching goes, how will this be done?
> Would some of the 'pro' benchers be willing to sit with some 'newb' benchers such as myself and go through the process or will this be more a demonstration only kind of deal?
> I don't know if this has been brought up or not, but there may be others like myself who are interested in giving this a go, but might be a bit leary to start dumping LN2 all over our gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess this would be up to the pro's to see if they would be willing to sit with one or a small group and go through the process from start to finish?
> Especially as there may be many that are interested, but not sure if they are willing to invest in a CPU pot, etc. They could bring their own gear (mobo/cpu/ram) etc. if someone would be perhaps willing to share some of the rest. (If they have extra parts laying around).
> Just a thought as there may be a few out there who are just too afraid to ask and seem like the newb in front of everyone.


I've been wondering the same thing. I would be interested in giving it a shot, but honestly don't know enough to be comfortable competing and would like someone who knows what they're doing to maybe just kinda help out.


----------



## runedek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Here is the post I put up in the Canada Day 2012 Attendees forum as we need to ensure the votes that are made are coming directly from the attendees.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Counter-Strike:Source
> Counter-Strike:Source - GunGame Mod
> Team Fortress 2
> Left4Dead2
> Unreal Tournament 2K4
> Tribes 2 / Tribes Ascend
> Starcraft 1 or 2 ***
> BF3 ***
> Minecraft - Building Competitions ***
> Mechwarrior 4
> League of Legends
> Quake
> Civilization 5
> Hey Everyone!
> Sorry for the delay in getting this posted but here it is.
> We tried to stick to the games that most people will have and some games that have already been listed as 'Abandonware'.
> ** Minecraft* - This could be used to breakup some gaming sessions as we could hold building competitions with a set time and setup a panel of judges.
> ** BF3* - There is a big demand for BF3 but to help level the playing field a bit, it has been suggested that all players would start with a fresh soldier carrying a special Tag in the name that wouldn't be released until the event.
> The other issue with BF3 is the lack of LAN capability. We would have to play on servers hosted outside of the LAN which may affect the gameplay.
> ** Starcraft 2* - Same concern as BF3 regarding LAN play.
> Depending on the responses, we could either have the LAN split in half, where one half plays an FPS and the other could play a Strategy game or another FPS should the demand be there. Another option could be to run half day with one game and the other half with another.
> I have left the poll open to multiple selections, but please limit your selections to 2 games or 3 at the very most.
> If anyone has any feedback or issues they would like to address, please send me a PM and I'll bring it up with the gaming committee to ensure everything is addressed accordingly.
> We want to ensure this will be a pleasurable event for everyone!
Click to expand...

Hey Slaughter thanks for posting this here as I don't have access to that thread (I am registered with 3 other guys but not on the list). As someone who doesn't have BF3 wouldn't TF2 be a better idea since it is F2P and easier to set up?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> As far as the benching goes, how will this be done?
> Would some of the 'pro' benchers be willing to sit with some 'newb' benchers such as myself and go through the process or will this be more a demonstration only kind of deal?
> I don't know if this has been brought up or not, but there may be others like myself who are interested in giving this a go, but might be a bit leary to start dumping LN2 all over our gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess this would be up to the pro's to see if they would be willing to sit with one or a small group and go through the process from start to finish?
> Especially as there may be many that are interested, but not sure if they are willing to invest in a CPU pot, etc. They could bring their own gear (mobo/cpu/ram) etc. if someone would be perhaps willing to share some of the rest. (If they have extra parts laying around).
> Just a thought as there may be a few out there who are just too afraid to ask and seem like the newb in front of everyone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> I've been wondering the same thing. I would be interested in giving it a shot, but honestly don't know enough to be comfortable competing and would like someone who knows what they're doing to maybe just kinda help out.


I'll wait for El Gappo to answer because he's organizing all of the benching, but I know that a lot of us who have experience with extreme cooling would be more than happy to show some newcomers the ropes.


----------



## Slaughter

Thanks HobieCat.

I'd assume there may be a few willing to take some time to teach some potential newcomers but I'm sure there will be a few who would rather focus all their time on their own overclocking. Hopefully something could be setup to teach us the ways of the pros but if not, I'm sure a lot can be learned simply through observation.

I myself have a Duniek Aluminum pot but I'm not sure if that would hold up with LN2 very well or if it would just mean that it'd be harder to sustain the lower temperatures unlike copper. Is it worth bringing?

(I grabbed it with the intentions to get into dice but haven't found a board worth benching)


----------



## HobieCat

It's true that aluminum pots aren't as good as copper pots, but it's definitely still worth bringing.


----------



## NoGuru

If someone wants to sit in I am more then happy to help teach the "Ins and outs" of getting into Extreme cooling. Only problem I see is having enough gear or prep gear to get someone else setup.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> If someone wants to sit in I am more then happy to help teach the "Ins and outs" of getting into Extreme cooling. Only problem I see is having enough gear or prep gear to get someone else setup.


As far as prep gear goes, anyone can pick those supplies up fairly cheap. The pot is going to be the hardest but as I intend to do some lanning, I'd be more than willing to let a noob use mine for part of the time as well.

If we spent some time prepping the boards together, part way through the session I could swap out with another noob who wants to give it a go, but does not have a pot. It's not the greatest as I mentioned, however, the processes are all the same.


----------



## el gappo

We definitely want to do an ln2 class like we did at the last UK meet









As far as pots go there "should" be a few spares floating around but am not sure how many.


----------



## Slaughter

Sounds good.

I forgot about this thread started by HobieCat - http://www.overclock.net/t/1250640/recommended-items-for-extreme-benching-toronto-event-checklist/0_20

A couple great suggestions that would definitely help.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

RE Gaming:

We need an FPS with a dedicated server option. I still recommend UT (any version I don't care) simply that I can bring a ded server that takes literal minutes to setup.


----------



## reflex99

any of you fine gentlemen wanna add me to both/either of the committee groups?

idk....maybe i am cool enough for you guys


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> any of you fine gentlemen wanna add me to both/either of the committee groups?
> 
> idk....maybe i am cool enough for you guys


Can I get bumped from the benching one to the gaming one?


----------



## NoGuru

Be prepared for the bucking donkey!


----------



## runedek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> RE Gaming:
> We need an FPS with a dedicated server option. I still recommend UT (any version I don't care) simply that I can bring a ded server that takes literal minutes to setup.


This sounds like a great idea! Wouldn't mind flexing the old UT muscles.


----------



## gdesmo

Canadian OCN FLAG, 2 foot X 4 foot banner for the event. It will be at Canadian Club table ( not whisky ) Be there !


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Canadian OCN FLAG, 2 foot X 4 foot banner for the event. It will be at Canadian Club table ( not whisky ) Be there !


It'll be an hono*u*r kicking american butt under this.


----------



## Nhb93

Just realized I can't make the event. Already have plans on the 1st.







I was looking forward to coming out and spending the day up in our neighbor to the north with some snow LN2.


----------



## OverK1LL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Canadian OCN FLAG, 2 foot X 4 foot banner for the event. It will be at Canadian Club table ( not whisky ) Be there !


But will there be whiskey???


----------



## gdesmo

Look Sniper you scared one away already !


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Look Sniper you scared one away already !


Lol its funny because they got more snow than we did this year...


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> It'll be an hono*u*r kicking american butt under this.


NO! It will be you who is the one who will be getting the butt kicking.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> It'll be an hono*u*r kicking american butt under this.
> 
> 
> 
> NO! It will be you who is the one who will be getting the butt kicking.
Click to expand...

Psht, lawl. Just no mate.


----------



## reflex99

you guys won't be able to handle my Cali swag....


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> you guys won't be able to handle my Cali swag....


You from Cali? Dude you're not gonnna know what to do with our weather, let alone our mad skills.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You from Cali? Dude you're not gonnna know what to do with our weather, let alone our mad skills.


or stay standing after drinking our beer


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You from Cali? Dude you're not gonnna know what to do with our weather, let alone our mad skills.
> 
> 
> 
> or stay standing after drinking our beer
Click to expand...

...Not that I'd know...


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> or stay standing after drinking our beer


still going to be a solid year away from being able to partake...


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> or stay standing after drinking our beer


Wisconsinites got you Canadians beat down any day of the week!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> or stay standing after drinking our beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsinites got you Canadians beat down any day of the week!
Click to expand...

I'm Irish Scottish and Canadian, let me get a lil practice, then bring it.


----------



## SaGa-Hitman

Where can we find the polls to vote for the games and such? Or to even see the games that are leading in the votes?


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm Irish Scottish and Canadian, let me get a lil practice, then bring it.


Like everyone else from Wisconsin, I've got the German in me. You better start practicing.. Not too long till throw down


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Wisconsinites got you Canadians beat down any day of the week!


With the amount of cheese you guys eat & beer-Danger severe explosion possibility ! Not beat down but blown up real good eh !


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm Irish Scottish and Canadian, let me get a lil practice, then bring it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like everyone else from Wisconsin, I've got the German in me. You better start practicing.. Not too long till throw down
Click to expand...

<---17, can't actually drink lol.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Canadian OCN FLAG, 2 foot X 4 foot banner for the event. It will be at Canadian Club table ( not whisky ) Be there !


Can you PM me the image for that, or post it over in the Canadian OCN Club?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'm Irish Scottish and Canadian, let me get a lil practice, then bring it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like everyone else from Wisconsin, I've got the German in me. You better start practicing.. Not too long till throw down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <---17, can't actually drink lol.
Click to expand...

I'll bring you some Non-Alcoholic Beer (AKA Amurican Beer)


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Can you PM me the image for that, or post it over in the Canadian OCN Club?


It's my avatar









I got it from a thread on OCN a while back, but I can't for the life of me remember which thread it was


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Can you PM me the image for that, or post it over in the Canadian OCN Club?
> 
> 
> 
> It's my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it from a thread on OCN a while back, but I can't for the life of me remember which thread it was
Click to expand...

I know that silly, but I was hoping to get the high resolution one with the two strips on it. I have an idea for it.

Or if you have a high resolution version of your avatar, that could help too.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> It's my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it from a thread on OCN a while back, but I can't for the life of me remember which thread it was


You got it from Onions thread quite a while ago.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Canadian OCN FLAG, 2 foot X 4 foot banner for the event. It will be at Canadian Club table ( not whisky ) Be there !


Would also like the vector file or printer contact if you can mate


----------



## Draven

@gdesmo I love that flag man such a great job, I am so proud to be running the Canadian OCN Club and very honored to be attending this event and getting the chance to meet a fine group of OCN'ers.


----------



## Draven

I saw that someone asked for the thread for the poll so here it is:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1253997/poll-game-choices-for-canada-day-2012-lan


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> I saw that someone asked for the thread for the poll so here it is:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1253997/poll-game-choices-for-canada-day-2012-lan


I can't access it - says insufficient permissions?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I can't access it - says insufficient permissions?


Just ask Chipp for access.


----------



## vonalka

Will do.

By the way, what do you think of this KB:


Think it would be a good prize at the event?


----------



## NoGuru

If you want to give it away, bring it.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Will do.
> 
> By the way, what do you think of this KB:
> 
> 
> Think it would be a good prize at the event?


I have the vanilla version, best keyboard I've ever owned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll bring you some Non-Alcoholic Beer (AKA Amurican Beer)


Cheers mate!


----------



## gdesmo

Guys you will all laugh at me now, Can Flag is on a Photoshop file that I can`t access on any of my computers, did it at my friends place so I will go back and get format modified. Will have it next week and will download.


----------



## jam3s

Hi. Few questions, for the organizers of this event.

Can I bring my own monitor/keyboard/mouse/laptop?

Is this full already? If not, please PM me and I'll reserve my spot.

Gracias amigos.

Jam3s


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Hi. Few questions, for the organizers of this event.
> Can I bring my own monitor/keyboard/mouse/laptop?
> Is this full already? If not, please PM me and I'll reserve my spot.
> Gracias amigos.
> Jam3s


Bring everything, mouse, keyboard, rig, headset, the whole works.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Hi. Few questions, for the organizers of this event.
> Can I bring my own monitor/keyboard/mouse/laptop?
> Is this full already? If not, please PM me and I'll reserve my spot.
> Gracias amigos.
> Jam3s


Hey Jam3s,

Yes, bring all your gear and I believe there is still space available!

*FOR ALL THOSE COMING:*

Please make sure you have voted for which games you would like to play! If you don't have access to the "confirmed attendees forum", please make a note here or contact Chipp to add you! We need to finalize the games ASAP!

Thanks!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Hi. Few questions, for the organizers of this event.
> Can I bring my own monitor/keyboard/mouse/laptop?
> Is this full already? If not, please PM me and I'll reserve my spot.
> Gracias amigos.
> Jam3s
> 
> 
> 
> Bring everything, mouse, keyboard, rig, headset, the whole works.
Click to expand...

^this plus any other cool stuff ya wanna show off.


----------



## Aznpwned

Could I get on the private forum even if I haven't signed up yet?


----------



## gdesmo

Sign up anyways.


----------



## Cyclops

I R CANUCK AND I R IN.


----------



## CramComplex

I'm attending! Just going there to take pics and learn how to OC from the PROs. If there's a tourney for the games I'll watch till it ends.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Hey Jam3s,
> Yes, bring all your gear and I believe there is still space available!
> *FOR ALL THOSE COMING:*
> Please make sure you have voted for which games you would like to play! If you don't have access to the "confirmed attendees forum", please make a note here or contact Chipp to add you! We need to finalize the games ASAP!
> Thanks!


Where do we vote?

And I don't have access to the "confirmed attendees forum" so... I'm making a note here, huge success







.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

So many ontario people. XD


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> So many ontario people. XD


I lost count when the thread started LOL


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> So many ontario people. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I lost count when the thread started LOL
Click to expand...

I know right I can't believe all these fellow hardcore system builders live within a days drive. Its refreshing lol.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I know right I can't believe all these fellow hardcore system builders live within a days drive. Its refreshing lol.


I just went to the OCN Canadian Club...I looked at the spreadsheet for Ontario...damn that's a lot of people.


----------



## Polska

How much of the quota of people is filled? Possibly interested, will need to check schedule, not sure if I will be in town that day.


----------



## Darius Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> So many ontario people. XD


Bah! I will be there to represent the east coast! Hopefully there will be someone else there from NB. Or NS. Possibly PEI... NF ?....


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> So many ontario people. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Bah! I will be there to represent the east coast! Hopefully there will be someone else there from NB. Or NS. Possibly PEI... NF ?....
Click to expand...

Idk. We'll easily out number the yanks at this rate


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> I just went to the OCN Canadian Club...I looked at the spreadsheet for Ontario...damn that's a lot of people.


When i took over the COCN club there were a lot of members whos names were not on the spreadsheet, so I had to go back and write down on paper all the people who were missed lol I am sure there was maybe an easier way but I didn't think of it at the time lol but it did take a few days to get it done and now I check it everyday to make sure I don't miss anyone







I am really excited for this event just for the simple fact I want to meet everyone and make new friends.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

I feel like I'm going to be overwhelmed with Canadians..


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> I feel like I'm going to be overwhelmed with Canadians..


You're going to be surrounded by polite people with funny accents


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> You're going to be surrounded by polite people with funny accents


EXACTLY!!! That would be an outstanding change of pace


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> I feel like I'm going to be overwhelmed with Canadians..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> I feel like I'm going to be overwhelmed with Canadians..
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to be surrounded by polite people with funny accents
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> You're going to be surrounded by polite people with funny accents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY!!! That would be an outstanding change of pace
Click to expand...

And then there's me


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

haha! nah! I'm sure you're just as nice as every Canadian.. you just don't realize it


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> haha! nah! I'm sure you're just as nice as every Canadian.. you just don't realize it


Quite possibly. I had some british friends blown away by how hospitable we are here, I laughed so hard for days thinking about it.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quite possibly. I had some british friends blown away by how hospitable we are here, I laughed so hard for days thinking about it.


hence my excitement. lol


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quite possibly. I had some british friends blown away by how hospitable we are here, I laughed so hard for days thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> hence my excitement. lol
Click to expand...

I promise to be on par with the other under 25s I'll be rollin with for the day







No better, no worse. Might try and get my hands on booze, but thats normal







(again, joking)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> haha! nah! I'm sure you're just as nice as every Canadian.. you just don't realize it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly. I had some british friends blown away by how hospitable we are here, I laughed so hard for days thinking about it.
Click to expand...

Like the fact that my doors are always unlocked to my house and never think twice about offering someone a place to stay.

Or that I still pick up hitch-hikers, even the scruffy looking ones (they have the best stories).


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Like the fact that my doors are always unlocked to my house and never think twice about offering someone a place to stay.
> Or that I still pick up hitch-hikers, even the scruffy looking ones (they have the best stories).


That's horrifying.. I would never dream of doing any of that.. I'm in college and i lock the door to my room in my dorm overnight.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> That's horrifying.. I would never dream of doing any of that.. I'm in college and i lock the door to my room in my dorm overnight.


I can attest to what he's saying, my doors are never locked.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Like the fact that my doors are always unlocked to my house and never think twice about offering someone a place to stay.
> Or that I still pick up hitch-hikers, even the scruffy looking ones (they have the best stories).
> 
> 
> 
> That's horrifying.. I would never dream of doing any of that.. I'm in college and i lock the door to my room in my dorm overnight.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> That's horrifying.. I would never dream of doing any of that.. I'm in college and i lock the door to my room in my dorm overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> I can attest to what he's saying, my doors are never locked.
Click to expand...

Even when I go shopping, my car windows stay open and doors unlocked even though I have a GPS hanging from my wind shield and a $3000 sound system in a newer car.

And yes it has a valet key in the glove box so you wouldn't even need to hot-wire it...


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Even when I go shopping, my car windows stay open and doors unlocked even though I have a GPS hanging from my wind shield and a $3000 sound system in a newer car.
> 
> And yes it has a valet key in the glove box so you wouldn't even need to hot-wire it...


umm... yeah.. every time i stop somewhere with my car windows go up, gps comes down and it gets locked up. haha


----------



## johny24

Haha I tend to not like sudbury for the simple fact that during a camping trip, my truck was broken into. We went up to the city to see a movie and somebody broke in and stole all my food, beer, cooler and sunglasses. I'll probably never go back.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Haha I tend to not like sudbury for the simple fact that during a camping trip, my truck was broken into. We went up to the city to see a movie and somebody broke in and stole all my food, beer, cooler and sunglasses. I'll probably never go back.


The beer was the mistake, if you would have thrown a hoodie/blanket/towel over the beer, you would have been fine.


----------



## axipher

I started another thread where you can showcase what you're bringing with up to 4 pictures if you want:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258107/the-what-youre-bringing-thread/0_50


----------



## a2hopper

Thinking about making my way to this event, can't remember if I have plans with the family over this Weekend.


----------



## axipher

May be a silly question, but I understand that tables will be provided, what kind of chairs are being provided if any?


----------



## johny24

Beer was in the cooler obvi








No, the only thing they could see was a cooler. It was all in a 1986 jeep Comanche pickup haha, not the type of vehicle one typically pilfers from. I take back what I said about never going back. I like their museums


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Beer was in the cooler obvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the only thing they could see was a cooler. It was all in a 1986 jeep Comanche pickup haha, not the type of vehicle one typically pilfers from. I take back what I said about never going back. I like their museums


Would have been funny if they would have just left you one


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Would have been funny if they would have just left you one


I did, but I emptied it first(was nice and cold). Just kidding, sorry you got violated. Hope to see you guys at the event !


----------



## SniperTeamTango

I leave my doors unlocked here too, there's a .38 in my drawer if the situation calls for it. *shrugs* I have never had a problem offering my mates the couch, especially now with the rig locked.


----------



## gdesmo

C`mon STT water pistols don`t count !


----------



## Draven

Got my hotel booked for the night, so I think I'm all set.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Got my hotel booked for the night, so I think I'm all set.


I should get on that too haha


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I should get on that too haha


I went on hotels.com got a room at the royal york for $160, people better book quick cuz that is also pride weekend.


----------



## Onions

i wanna get a hotel close to the event.. what street is it on again


----------



## el gappo

37 PARLIAMENT STREET
M5A 2Y2


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Got my hotel booked for the night, so I think I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get on that too haha
Click to expand...

Yeah me as well.

Everybody gonna be cool with going by your username for the day? I think learning everyone's RL name might cause confusion.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah me as well.
> Everybody gonna be cool with going by your username for the day? I think learning everyone's RL name might cause confusion.


Definitely.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i wanna get a hotel close to the event.. what street is it on again


Just so you know stay away from Jarvis St. and Church St. not a great area, just my opinion.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Just so you know stay away from Jarvis St. and Church St. not a great area, just my opinion.


It's fine, just make sure you're confident about your sexuality. 

I'm just waiting for the even to commence. But before that NCIX is having their warehouse sales next weekend!!! So that first and the OCN TO Champs...can't wait...

Takes me like an hour to get to the venue from Scarborough. (Sorry I don't drive, I got used to taking the TTC.) The OP should be updated with news of what's happening behind the scenes. Like any major retailers coming in and doing stuff and all that.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Just so you know stay away from Jarvis St. and Church St. not a great area, just my opinion.


yea well i figured we wont even be there till like 2 am anyways lol so im not to concerned


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> Got my hotel booked for the night, so I think I'm all set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get on that too haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah me as well.
> 
> Everybody gonna be cool with going by your username for the day? I think learning everyone's RL name might cause confusion.
Click to expand...

I'm all for those aluminum name cards another member is working on. I'm also thinking of slapping a "Hello, my name is Jimmy (axi)" sticker on my jeans or something.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm all for those aluminum name cards another member is working on. I'm also thinking of slapping a "Hello, my name is Jimmy (axi)" sticker on my jeans or something.


Oi! I'm interested in those aluminum name cards! Where do I sign up for that?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm all for those aluminum name cards another member is working on. I'm also thinking of slapping a "Hello, my name is Jimmy (axi)" sticker on my jeans or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Oi! I'm interested in those aluminum name cards! Where do I sign up for that?
Click to expand...

Somewhere in this thread, I believe the member doing them is in talks with admin, not sure though.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Somewhere in this thread, I believe the member doing them is in talks with admin, not sure though.


Aight...hopefully the OP will be updated. If not I'll be making my own from lexan or fibreglass :/


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Somewhere in this thread, I believe the member doing them is in talks with admin, not sure though.
> 
> 
> 
> Aight...hopefully the OP will be updated. If not I'll be making my own from lexan or fibreglass :/
Click to expand...

Be sure to post pics


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Be sure to post pics


Might make one today...I'm in the garage anyway modding my CM690II, this'll be a good distraction!


----------



## Darr3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah me as well.
> Everybody gonna be cool with going by your username for the day? I think learning everyone's RL name might cause confusion.


Everyone call me Darren.


----------



## Citra

Guests/visitors?

Sent from my iPad


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Guests/visitors?
> Sent from my iPad


Allowed


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Allowed


Are you coming ? (off topic )


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Guests/visitors?
> Sent from my iPad
> 
> 
> 
> Allowed
Click to expand...

Awwwww Yeee.
Need to see if I can get transportation though.

Sent from my iPod touch 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinf

Where is the recommended parking for the event? Just on Distillery Lane? Free?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Is this full up or are there still spaces?


----------



## el gappo

Still space as far as I'm aware mate.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darr3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Yeah me as well.
> Everybody gonna be cool with going by your username for the day? I think learning everyone's RL name might cause confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone call me Darren.
Click to expand...

Darr - Three - N, that is how it should be pronounced...

I'll be laughing all day trying to listen to people get my username right. I would have to say about 25% of people get it right, and that includes the people who just shorten "ax".


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Darr - Three - N, that is how it should be pronounced...
> 
> I'll be laughing all day trying to listen to people get my username right. I would have to say about 25% of people get it right, and that includes the people who just shorten "ax".


Ax - i - fer

Right?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Darr - Three - N, that is how it should be pronounced...
> 
> I'll be laughing all day trying to listen to people get my username right. I would have to say about 25% of people get it right, and that includes the people who just shorten "ax".
> 
> 
> 
> Ax - i - fer
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...

Yep, most people end up saying something like Ax - Cipher, or A - Si - fer.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Darr - Three - N, that is how it should be pronounced...
> 
> I'll be laughing all day trying to listen to people get my username right. I would have to say about 25% of people get it right, and that includes the people who just shorten "ax".


have fun saying mine like that..


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Darr - Three - N, that is how it should be pronounced...
> 
> I'll be laughing all day trying to listen to people get my username right. I would have to say about 25% of people get it right, and that includes the people who just shorten "ax".
> 
> 
> 
> have fun saying mine like that..
Click to expand...

Your name is easy, I'm calling you General Blinks...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Your name is easy, I'm calling you General Blinks...


Blanks*


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Your name is easy, I'm calling you General Blinks...
> 
> 
> 
> Blanks*
Click to expand...

Nope, forever Blinks after someone else misspelled it once. I forget what thread that was in though.


----------



## Slaughter

*******

For those of you who have confirmed, please make sure you have voted on which games you would like to play at the LAN. The poll will be closing shortly to allow a proper structure to be put in place!

Vote Here!

Counter-Strike: Source is in the lead with TF2 & Left4Dead2 tied for second.

It isn't too late to reserve your spot so do so today and gain access to vote!

*******


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nope, forever Blinks after someone else misspelled it once. I forget what thread that was in though.


Uhh.. that was the Holliday Gift Exchange. and in that case its Binks. lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nope, forever Blinks after someone else misspelled it once. I forget what thread that was in though.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh.. that was the Holliday Gift Exchange. and in that case its Binks. lol
Click to expand...

Ah yes, just Binks...

Well shoot me then, I misspelled a misspelled version of your name, doesn't that just make it even better?


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Ah yes, just Binks...
> 
> Well shoot me then, I misspelled a misspelled version of your name, doesn't that just make it even better?


NO! There can only be one wrong way to spell my name!


----------



## el gappo

Have had a couple of PM's in Spanish telling me I have spelled my own username wrong


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Have had a couple of PM's in Spanish telling me I have spelled my own username wrong


well make a new account start all over


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Ah yes, just Binks...
> 
> Well shoot me then, I misspelled a misspelled version of your name, doesn't that just make it even better?
> 
> 
> 
> NO! There can only be one wrong way to spell my name!
Click to expand...

Okay Blinks, we will only call you Binks form now on.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Okay Blinks, we will only call you Binks form now on.


haha. fair enough


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Hey, I guarantee there will be at least 4 versions of mine (Like on mumble)

SniperTeamTango
STT
Tango
Sniper

I'll admit it someone called me SniperTeamTee, that bothered me, (they did it in like a bro voice all "like dis maaaan" it was annoying.)


----------



## SIL40

Are there still spots available? I have myself and several friends interested in signing up for this.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

There are still spots available, yes.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> There are still spots available, yes.


Are there many left? I have myself and two friends who are 100% prepared to go, but I have 4 others that are still deciding. Would there be 7 seats available if everyone decides to go?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> There are still spots available, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there many left? I have myself and two friends who are 100% prepared to go, but I have 4 others that are still deciding. Would there be 7 seats available if everyone decides to go?
Click to expand...

Pretty sure mate.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Hey, I guarantee there will be at least 4 versions of mine (Like on mumble)
> 
> SniperTeamTango
> STT
> Tango
> Sniper
> 
> I'll admit it someone called me SniperTeamTee, that bothered me, (they did it in like a bro voice all "like dis maaaan" it was annoying.)


How about I address you by: "Eh Snipe you hoser".


----------



## KOBALT

I wish I would have found out about this sooner than now









I'm in for next year


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT*
> 
> I wish I would have found out about this sooner than now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in for next year


There is still room, c`mon up now ya here. It`s not that far from Cleveland and it is a pretty decent city.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Where is the recommended parking for the event? Just on Distillery Lane? Free?


Bump for important info!


----------



## DoubleDribble

Hi all!

Will L4D2 be on the list of contest games, and if so can I come as a single player and still get a game? How will team games be selected do you need to bring your own teams or are the players for each game randomly grouped on the day?
LAN's in Australia are totally * expletive* clown shoes and I'm very keen to come!! Will definitely sign up if playing L4D2 or Day of Defeat.

Cheers,
DD


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleDribble*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Will L4D2 be on the list of contest games, and if so can I come as a single player and still get a game? How will team games be selected do you need to bring your own teams or are the players for each game randomly grouped on the day?
> LAN's in Australia are totally * expletive* clown shoes and I'm very keen to come!! Will definitely sign up if playing L4D2 or Day of Defeat.
> 
> Cheers,
> DD


I see L4D2 is currently in second place in the "what games to play" poll, so I'm fairly certain you'll see it during the event.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Where is the recommended parking for the event? Just on Distillery Lane? Free?
> 
> 
> 
> Bump for important info!
Click to expand...

Will see what I can find out!


----------



## Cyclops

Please include at least one of these games...

Counter Strike 1.6
Cod Modern Warfare 2
Cod Modern Warfare 3
Cod Black Ops

Any one of those would do.

I didn't see any pole to vote.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Please include at least one of these games...
> Counter Strike 1.6
> Cod Modern Warfare 2
> Cod Modern Warfare 3
> Cod Black Ops
> Any one of those would do.
> I didn't see any pole to vote.


If you have access to it, its right here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1253997/poll-game-choices-for-canada-day-2012-lan/0_50#


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> If you have access to it, its right here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1253997/poll-game-choices-for-canada-day-2012-lan/0_50#


No, I don't, and I don't understand why I don't.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> If you have access to it, its right here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1253997/poll-game-choices-for-canada-day-2012-lan/0_50#
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't, and I don't understand why I don't.
Click to expand...

You aren't a comittee member. MW2 and 3 are not on the list. 1 is. CS 1.6 why when we have source?


----------



## johny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> No, I don't, and I don't understand why I don't.


IIRC, you wont have access until you reserve a spot


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> IIRC, you wont have access until you reserve a spot


This is correct. It is the only way to ensure the game choices are voted on fairly by only those who are attending.

*Last call to get your votes in! Poll will be closing in 24hours!*


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> IIRC, you wont have access until you reserve a spot


What? I sent the 20 dollars weeks ago. Of course I'm attending.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> CS 1.6 why when we have source?


Because source is a pathetic game that doesn't require anywhere near the skill the 1.6 does.


----------



## el gappo

You will have to ask chipp for access mate.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You will have to ask chipp for access mate.


I thought all you had to do was send the money, put your infromation down with the paypal message along with your OCN user name.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I thought all you had to do was send the money, put your infromation down with the paypal message along with your OCN user name.


that's the intention.. but a lot of people have been having issues getting access.. I had to ask chipp too


----------



## runedek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> Because source is a pathetic game that doesn't require anywhere near the skill the 1.6 does.


That's a bit harsh but I agree that 1.6 should have at least been an option to vote for. I would have loved an old school 32 man inferno.


----------



## SIL40

Who's Chipp, because I sent my money a while back and I still don't have access either....

[edit] Nvm. Realized his forum name is Chipp. heh.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> that's the intention.. but a lot of people have been having issues getting access.. I had to ask chipp too


That`s funny because I PM`d Chipp and got no responce.


----------



## btdvox

My goodness, The fact that this is in Toronto makes me giddy. You guys need to host one in Vancouver (it is home of NCIX after all!!)
I will be there when it happens!
Awesome to see Canada get events like this.


----------



## gdesmo

We are blessed here in Toronto, almost 1/4 of Canada`s population is in GTA. It means it is the largest concentration of crazed fanatics as well.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> We are blessed here in Toronto, almost 1/4 of Canada`s population is in GTA. It means it is the largest concentration of crazed fanatics as well.


I love that flag, I want my own so bad...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I love that flag, I want my own so bad...


I feel like I should have one too.


----------



## Rkkonrad

Damn it... just when I go to Boston for the summer you have to have an event in Toronto...


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I love that flag, I want my own so bad...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I feel like I should have one too.


We will talk at the event, just ask Draven to point me out.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I love that flag, I want my own so bad...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I feel like I should have one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We will talk at the event, just ask Draven to point me out.
Click to expand...

Deal


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> We will talk at the event, just ask Draven to point me out.


^^^^ POINT!


----------



## btdvox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> We are blessed here in Toronto, almost 1/4 of Canada`s population is in GTA. It means it is the largest concentration of crazed fanatics as well.


Crazed fanatics of......the Maple Leafs?
Ha-Ha JK. I won't go down that road.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btdvox*
> 
> Crazed fanatics of......the Maple Leafs?
> Ha-Ha JK. I won't go down that road.


Go there I`m a Montreal Canadians fan and have been since the Maple Loafs last won the cup ! Yes it means I am an antiquity from the museum.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Go there I`m a Montreal Canadians fan and have been since the Maple Loafs last won the cup ! Yes it means I am an antiquity from the museum.


LMAO!!


----------



## reflex99

Becuase of this discussion, i added an American flag to my shirt.....

wouldn't wanna get confused for one of you canucks.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Becuase of this discussion, i added an American flag to my shirt.....
> wouldn't wanna get confused for one of you canucks.


No confusion, we will just see If you can handle 2 of our beers, isn`t that kind of like 6-7 of the Yankee pretend beers ?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Becuase of this discussion, i added an American flag to my shirt.....
> wouldn't wanna get confused for one of you canucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No confusion, we will just see If you can handle 2 of our beers, isn`t that kind of like 6-7 of the Yankee pretend beers ?
Click to expand...

Yeah pretty much. I look forward to them all gettin knocked out so we can pummel em easier.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Becuase of this discussion, i added an American flag to my shirt.....
> wouldn't wanna get confused for one of you canucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No confusion, we will just see If you can handle 2 of our beers, isn`t that kind of like 6-7 of the Yankee pretend beers ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah pretty much. I look forward to them all gettin knocked out so we can pummel em easier.
Click to expand...


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Any update on which vendors will be present?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Any update on which vendors will be present?


MSI, AMD, and Bestbuy that I know of so far. Will likely be more though.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

lol why is bestbuy going to be there?


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> MSI, AMD, and Bestbuy that I know of so far. Will likely be more though.


sweet. thanks!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> lol why is bestbuy going to be there?


QFT. Lol but for non PC parts admittedly they're ok.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> QFT. Lol but for non PC parts admittedly they're ok.


except every time I go in there they won't let me leave without signing up for their credit card..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Made reservation for 3 people.


----------



## SIL40

This thing is so official there are going to be vendors? I thought it was going to be super casual. I'm actually really **** at video games. How embarrassing.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> QFT. Lol but for non PC parts admittedly they're ok.


They have a lot more PC parts online now - http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/category/video-cards-pc-components/20374.aspx?path=c80d840315f91602bbb46b0b9d5245bden01

Most of the latest GPU's, cases, PSUs, drives


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> This thing is so official there are going to be vendors? I thought it was going to be super casual. I'm actually really **** at video games. How embarrassing.


Still casual.







Several of the sponsors are providing prizing, but won't actually be present at the event. Those who will be able to make it are just there to show off their stuff and talk overclocking


----------



## PizzaMan

Look forward to some more detail coming soon on games and benchmarks for the event.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> lol why is bestbuy going to be there?


Just in case you need the Geek Squad to help you out on PC repairs


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Just in case you need the Geek Squad to help you out on PC repairs


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Just in case you need the Geek Squad to help you out on PC repairs
Click to expand...

I'd let intel try and repair my AMD rig before I let the geeksquad touch it.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> I'd let intel try and repair my AMD rig before I let the geeksquad touch it.


Awwwww, come on, they're A+ certified.....


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Becuase of this discussion, i added an American flag to my shirt.....
> wouldn't wanna get confused for one of you canucks.


We wouldn`t want that either, BTW your flag is rather small !


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Awwwww, come on, they're A+ certified.....


MRI doesn't run on my board, I'm not sure they would be able to help much


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Awwwww, come on, they're A+ certified.....


Pretty positive A+ certification isn't even a prerequisite for Geek Squad. I once taught a 4 hour overclocking seminar for a A+ class at a local college. Was really fun. The teacher had as many questions about hardware as the students did. Originally it was meant to be a 2 hour seminar, but after 2 hours the class wanted me to stay longer so they could learn more. Afterwards I was chatting with the teacher and the look on her face when I told her I didn't have any A+ cert or even a collage degree and knew more then she did.....she never asked me to come back....


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Awwwww, come on, they're A+ certified.....
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty positive A+ certification isn't even a prerequisite for Geek Squad. I once taught a 4 hour overclocking seminar for a A+ class at a local college. Was really fun. The teacher had as many questions about hardware as the students did. Originally it was meant to be a 2 hour seminar, but after 2 hours the class wanted me to stay longer so they could learn more. Afterwards I was chatting with the teacher and the look on her face when I told her I didn't have any A+ cert or even a collage degree and knew more then she did.....she never asked me to come back....
Click to expand...

Me: Hi, I'd like to apply to be a member of the GeekSquad.

Employee: Do you have your A+?

Me: No, but I have OCN.

Employee: Sorry, you need your A+.

Me: Sir, you don't seem to understand, I'm on OCN, that's two letters more than A+, it's just missing the +.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Me: Hi, I'd like to apply to be a member of the GeekSquad.
> 
> Employee: Do you have your A+?
> 
> Me: No, but I have OCN.
> 
> Employee: Sorry, you need your A+.
> 
> Me: Sir, you don't seem to understand, I'm on OCN, that's two letters more than A+, it's just missing the +.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

I know for a fact that geek squad doesn't require any kind of certification actually.


----------



## H3||scr3am

At one point in my life I applied and it was in the application that I needed to agree to complete A+ certification or already hold it.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> At one point in my life I applied and it was in the application that I needed to agree to complete A+ certification or already hold it.


Well at least in Wisconsin they don't.. I applied last year and I didn't need any kind of certification.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> At one point in my life I applied and it was in the application that I needed to agree to complete A+ certification or already hold it.


I worked at the Geeksquad equivalent at FutureShop for 4 years. A+ was a requirement, but they were willing to hire without it if you would agree to get it within the first two months of employment.


----------



## SaGa-Hitman

Can somebody tell me what games are going to be played since I am not able to see the polls. I really want to see if I should reserve my spot or not


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaGa-Hitman*
> 
> Can somebody tell me what games are going to be played since I am not able to see the polls. I really want to see if I should reserve my spot or not


Should be seeing some more official announcements soon, but these are what we are planning right now.

Counter Strike: Source
Left 4 Dead 2
Team Fortress 2
Battlefield 3


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Should be seeing some more official announcements soon, but these are what we are planning right now.
> Counter Strike: Source
> Left 4 Dead 2
> Team Fortress 2
> Battlefield 3


Any other games that are not FPS? Like Dota?


----------



## SaGa-Hitman

Ok does anyone know what the prizes will be for each game and what not?


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Any other games that are not FPS? Like Dota?


Just because game 'x' didn't win the polls doesn't mean 8 ppl can't take 1-2 hrs out of the 14hr day to have a few good matches...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Any other games that are not FPS? Like Dota?
> 
> 
> 
> Just because game 'x' didn't win the polls doesn't mean 8 ppl can't take 1-2 hrs out of the 14hr day to have a few good matches...
Click to expand...

For sure! The official bracket will be poll winning games, but, we're building plenty of breaks into the formal schedule that can be used for gaming folks to watch a little LN2 benching, attendee-organized gaming, etc.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaGa-Hitman*
> 
> Ok does anyone know what the prizes will be for each game and what not?


We're still working on the exact structure, but keep in mind that there is $5000 in cash prizing to be divided up just for the gaming side of things (plus some physical prizes given away at the event from various sponsors). There should be quite a nice distribution of rewards.


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Do you guys still have seats open for this or are you all sold out?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Do you guys still have seats open for this or are you all sold out?


Plenty of room mate


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> For sure! The official bracket will be poll winning games, but, we're building plenty of breaks into the formal schedule that can be used for gaming folks to watch a little LN2 benching, attendee-organized gaming, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still working on the exact structure, but keep in mind that there is $5000 in cash prizing to be divided up just for the gaming side of things (plus some physical prizes given away at the event from various sponsors). There should be quite a nice distribution of rewards.


When can we expect an official release on these outstanding issues?


----------



## PizzaMan

Here's the Benchmarking layout.

Quote:


> *Grand Champion Benchmarking Competition*
> 
> *Competition Hardware:*
> AMD FX 8150
> MSI 7970 Lightning
> MSI 990 FXA-GD80
> 1866 DDR3 (possible upgrade coming)
> 120GB Corsair Force GT
> Enermax Platimax 1000W
> 
> *Qualifying Round: Low Clock Challenge* 3 hours
> Benchers will get to tweak their benchmarking skills with the competition hardware. All machines will be running the same clock speeds, but the benchmarkers must tweak their operating system for the fastest run.
> 
> *Qualifying Benchmark:*
> -SuperPi 8M, Version 1.55
> 
> *Qualifying Rules:*
> -8 Fastest SuperPi 8M submissions guaranty a Captain spot for the main competition
> -40 minutes per person at a Competition rig
> -A version of XP will be installed on the Competition rigs, but you can chose to bring your own Operating system, but you will still only have 40 minutes at the competition rig.
> -No Clock adjusting software can be used. Any attempt to change the system's clock speed from the LCC format will disqualify
> -Use supplied wallpaper with CPUz CPU and Memory tabs visible
> -Use only supplied hardware at set LCC speeds
> 
> *Main Competition:* 4 hours
> -The 8 fastest from Qualifying(Captains) will have to choose a team mate from the remaining benchers who participated in the qualifying round to help them in the main competition
> 
> *Main Competition Benchmarks:*
> -wPrime 32M
> -CPUz Validation
> -Unigine Heaven
> 
> *Main Competition Rules:*
> -8 Competition rigs, 8 teams of two
> -Use supplied wallpaper with CPUz CPU and Memory tabs visible
> -Use only supplied hardware
> -Bring your own cooling equipment. Cooling sharing is allowed!
> -Vaseline will be supplied, but you're welcome to bring your own insulating solutions.
> 
> *Prizing:*
> -Each team will split the prize 75% Captain, 25% Assistant
> -1st $2000
> -2nd $1250
> -3rd $750
> -4th $500
> -5th $250
> -6th $100
> -7th $100
> -8th $50


----------



## kevinf

http://store.steampowered.com/app/240/, go go go! 66% off Source!
If you need an up to date steam version of the game....


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/240/, go go go! 66% off Source!
> If you need an up to date steam version of the game....


Good find.


----------



## FtW 420

Get tweaking, you have a couple weeks . Same for me, I'm used to sub-timing tweaking to get ahead, this will be interesting.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Get tweaking, you have a couple weeks . Same for me, I'm used to sub-timing tweaking to get ahead, this will be interesting.


but....the lazy....sigh.....i would have to actually set up my rig.....


----------



## MSIalex

Not sure where to post since the admin (cough cough) has yet to make a thread... but I'm attending the event.

Anyone have any questions you wish to ask me? Maybe I should have a thread started elsewhere so I can collect answers.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Not sure where to post since the admin (cough cough) has yet to make a thread... but I'm attending the event.
> Anyone have any questions you wish to ask me? Maybe I should have a thread started elsewhere so I can collect answers.


can i get a hug?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> can i get a hug?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Not sure where to post since the admin (cough cough) has yet to make a thread... but I'm attending the event.
> 
> Anyone have any questions you wish to ask me? Maybe I should have a thread started elsewhere so I can collect answers.


Awesome, looking forward to seeing some new goodies. All I ask it that you bring us a product that hasn't been introduced anywhere else yet. The OCN LAN needs some sort of exclusive product unveiling.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Not sure where to post since the admin (cough cough) has yet to make a thread... but I'm attending the event.
> Anyone have any questions you wish to ask me? Maybe I should have a thread started elsewhere so I can collect answers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Awesome, looking forward to seeing some new goodies. All I ask it that you bring us a product that hasn't been introduced anywhere else yet. The OCN LAN needs some sort of exclusive product unveiling.


I like axipher's idea. How about bringing us some of those new z77 "OC" boards to play with...the ones with the black and yellow theme.







http://hwbot.org/newsflash/1721_msi_big_bang_zpower_motherboard_teased


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I like axipher's idea. How about bringing us some of those new z77 "OC" boards to play with...the ones with the black and yellow theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/newsflash/1721_msi_big_bang_zpower_motherboard_teased


You do realize we're sponsoring only AMD hardware at this event right?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> You do realize we're sponsoring only AMD hardware at this event right?


AMD CPU, APU, or GPU?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> You do realize we're sponsoring only AMD hardware at this event right?


Well, now I do.









In that case, are you (MSI) bringing any other hardware to the event that wasn't mentioned in PizzaMan's post?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Not sure where to post since the admin (cough cough) has yet to make a thread... but I'm attending the event.
> Anyone have any questions you wish to ask me? Maybe I should have a thread started elsewhere so I can collect answers.


I wouldn't mind seeing some FM2 action


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Would APUs make good superclockers?

OT: Got diagnosed with scoliosis, first thing I did was get carts for my rig for this XD Lemme know in advance if you guys have stuff you REALLY don't wanna carry in.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Would APUs make good superclockers?


Llano can hit some epic ram frequencies, but that's about all it's good for from an "extreme overclocking" perspective.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Would APUs make good superclockers?
> 
> 
> 
> Llano can hit some epic ram frequencies, but that's about all it's good for from an "extreme overclocking" perspective.
Click to expand...

How useful is that really? (If you know what Im getting at.)


----------



## MSIalex

Sorry, should've been more specific.

There is livestream from the event and I'm soliciting questions to answer from the venue, to everyone watching the event online.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Sorry, should've been more specific.
> There is livestream from the event and I'm soliciting questions to answer from the venue, to everyone watching the event online.


So you're saying you want me to give you the questions I'm going to ask, before hand?


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> So you're saying you want me to give you the questions I'm going to ask, before hand?


I don't think you're understanding what I'm saying.

At MOA 2011 in Las Vegas in January 2011, we hosted a livestream covering the event. There were a lot of questions that were asked in the livestream, but not all of them were addressed.

What I'm saying is, if you guys have any questions that you're interested in asking, post them.

I may or may not be able to answer ALL of them, but at least I can read through them beforehand. Frankly if I'm on video and have to talk while monitoring questions, that makes for a big mess.

Capish?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> So you're saying you want me to give you the questions I'm going to ask, before hand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you're understanding what I'm saying.
> 
> At MOA 2011 in Las Vegas in January 2011, we hosted a livestream covering the event. There were a lot of questions that were asked in the livestream, but not all of them were addressed.
> 
> What I'm saying is, if you guys have any questions that you're interested in asking, post them.
> 
> I may or may not be able to answer ALL of them, but at least I can read through them beforehand. Frankly if I'm on video and have to talk while monitoring questions, that makes for a big mess.
> 
> Capish?
Click to expand...

So basically, as with most question & answer segments, you submit your question ahead of time so the other party has time to formulate a proper response and get any information that they don't already.

Saves having a bunch of "I'll get back to you", or "We don't have that information right now", right?


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So basically, as with most question & answer segments, you submit your question ahead of time so the other party has time to formulate a proper response and get any information that they don't already.
> 
> Saves having a bunch of "I'll get back to you", or "We don't have that information right now", right?


Yes, and more importantly: your answers can actually be answered! A lot of the questions asked in live streams aren't well thought out, because people think we're just sitting in front of a computer full of answers. I can tell you this much: live streams = us on Google, searching for the same answers you are.

Now if someone asks me some dumb question like what AMD GPU is coming out next year, you'll just get me talking smack about how badly the Toronto Blue Jays or the Maple Leafs do in their respective leagues.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Yes, and more importantly: your answers can actually be answered! A lot of the questions asked in live streams aren't well thought out, because people think we're just sitting in front of a computer full of answers. I can tell you this much: live streams = us on Google, searching for the same answers you are.
> Now if someone asks me some dumb question like what AMD GPU is coming out next year, *you'll just get me talking smack about how badly the Toronto Blue Jays or the Maple Leafs do in their respective leagues*.


You forgot the Raptors, they're terrible too.


----------



## mr. biggums

shame i can't attend, stuck doing inventory at my store


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> You forgot the Raptors, they're terrible too.


----------



## reflex99

canada is ok at curling i guess....


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> canada is ok at curling i guess....


Just like a true Yank, downplaying everyone else to make themselves seem superior. Military and population no question.


----------



## Supcom

Does anyone know if there are still spots available?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Supcom*
> 
> Does anyone know if there are still spots available?


As far as I know the answer is yes.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> canada is ok at curling i guess....


You drink one of our beers, and you're not even gonna walk outta the event, let alone drive home.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You drink one of our beers, and you're not even gonna walk outta the event, let alone drive home.


Maybe reflex since he's one of those California ladies.. Wisconsin outdrinks the world!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You drink one of our beers, and you're not even gonna walk outta the event, let alone drive home.


drinking and curling

admirable skills


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You drink one of our beers, and you're not even gonna walk outta the event, let alone drive home.
> 
> 
> 
> drinking and curling
> 
> admirable skills
Click to expand...

17 and I do both quite well tyvm


----------



## HobieCat

I'm sure it's been asked already, but if you are bringing a guest who isn't going to be participating in the Gaming or Benching (they're just there to watch), do they need to pay the $20 to reserve their spot too?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I'm sure it's been asked already, but if you are bringing a guest who isn't going to be participating in the Gaming or Benching (they're just there to watch), do they need to pay the $20 to reserve their spot too?


I think we said a while back that you don't


----------



## el gappo

But may as well pay 20 for food and drink all day ^_^

And bring a gaming PC while you're at it


----------



## reflex99

I think that's what my brother is going to do. He was planning coming just to watch, I figure he might as well eat crap, and play some games while he's at it.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> You drink one of our beers, and you're not even gonna walk outta the event, let alone drive home.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe reflex since he's one of those California ladies.. Wisconsin outdrinks the world!
Click to expand...

you should spin by newfoundland, we will show you some tricks


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> you should spin by newfoundland, we will show you some tricks


How can you be in Barrie, Ont. and NFLD. at the same time ? You must be doing something other than just drinking !


----------



## Onions

so is there a place to park?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> so is there a place to park?


This.


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> canada is ok at curling i guess....


When I was in Toronto in February.... I saw women's curling at the Molson Pub at YYZ while waiting for my flight.

I'll admit: those ladies were HAWT.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> When I was in Toronto in February.... I saw women's curling at the Molson Pub at YYZ while waiting for my flight.
> I'll admit: those ladies were HAWT.


ahh women atheletes







anyways stayign on topic does anyone have an idea of where we can park


----------



## elson

There should be paid parking around the area, I think it $20 for the whole day. You probably want to google map it to see how close they are, although you might be in for a little walk since its canada day weekend.

EDIT: found a lot just north of the building. Search "Municipal Parking, 43 Parliament Street" in google maps.


----------



## Blazzerman

Hello , I would like to register for the overclocking fun.However I dont have a pay pal account.Could I pay at the door ?
Thanks.


----------



## SIL40

If anybody is looking for parking you can check out Parkopedia. http://en.parkopedia.ca/parking/37_parliament_street/ Looks likes there's a few that are $10 - $15 a day close by.


----------



## Draven

12 DAYS AWAY WOOOOHOOOO!!! so excited it's gonna be awesome


----------



## eugenek5

Is there a mention of what games are going to be played or do we just set up whatever? Browsed but did not find.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eugenek5*
> 
> Is there a mention of what games are going to be played or do we just set up whatever? Browsed but did not find.


There is a poll in another thread where this is being discussed, but so far the leading games in the poll are:

Counter-Strike:Source

Team Fortress 2

Left4Dead2

BF3

Unreal Tournament 2K4


----------



## RikkAndrsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> There is a poll in another thread where this is being discussed, but so far the leading games in the poll are:
> 
> Counter-Strike:Source
> 
> Team Fortress 2
> 
> Left4Dead2
> 
> BF3
> 
> Unreal Tournament 2K4


Where's the poll for this?

EDIT: Found it but no access. I assume the discrepancy is just that my PayPal account is different from my login email....
http://www.overclock.net/t/1253997/poll-game-choices-for-canada-day-2012-lan


----------



## gdesmo

Week and a half to go ! :clock:sonic:


----------



## reflex99

Got all (most) of my gear in the mail. Should get there well before the event!









I'm getting pumped.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Got all (most) of my gear in the mail. Should get there well before the event!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting pumped.


I hope postal service is gentle with your baby ! I`ll bring some duct tape and epoxy but pray no one needs it.


----------



## axipher

So who is up for helping me overclock my LGA1156 Xeon X3480 with Corsair Vengeance White LP RAM at the event? I've for it cooled by an RX240 RAD and MCP350 pump so I have quite some decent cooling for it.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RikkAndrsn*
> 
> Where's the poll for this?
> EDIT: Found it but no access. I assume the discrepancy is just that my PayPal account is different from my login email....
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1253997/poll-game-choices-for-canada-day-2012-lan


You can message Chipp for access. That's what a few of us had to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> There is a poll in another thread where this is being discussed, but so far the leading games in the poll are:
> 
> Counter-Strike:Source
> 
> Team Fortress 2
> 
> Left4Dead2
> 
> BF3
> 
> Unreal Tournament 2K4


Does Battlefield 3 even have the ability to LAN? Also does anybody know when the official list of games will come out? I still need to buy a couple of those if they've been decided.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So who is up for helping me overclock my LGA1156 Xeon X3480 with Corsair Vengeance White LP RAM at the event? I've for it cooled by an RX240 RAD and MCP350 pump so I have quite some decent cooling for it.


That all depends on how far you want it overclocked.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So who is up for helping me overclock my LGA1156 Xeon X3480 with Corsair Vengeance White LP RAM at the event? I've for it cooled by an RX240 RAD and MCP350 pump so I have quite some decent cooling for it.
> 
> 
> 
> That all depends on how far you want it overclocked.
Click to expand...

24/7 usage... Should last at least 2 years...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 24/7 usage... Should last at least 2 years...


Aww... I was hoping for something a little more "extreme"


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 24/7 usage... Should last at least 2 years...
> 
> 
> 
> Aww... I was hoping for something a little more "extreme"
Click to expand...

Sorry to disappoint you









Just distilled water running through a water-cooling loop, not exotic coolants or chillers here, just two AP-15's at full speed.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Aww... I was hoping for something a little more "extreme"


You just want to melt something don`t you.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> You just want to melt something don`t you.


The exact opposite actually...I want to freeze it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> You just want to melt something don`t you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exact opposite actually...I want to freeze it.
Click to expand...

If my Bulldozer wasn't dedicated to me server, I'd let you freeze that lol.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Are the $20 tickets still available?? BYOC?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> The exact opposite actually...I want to freeze it.


Dice or Ln2 ? Cool !


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> The exact opposite actually...I want to freeze it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dice or Ln2 ? Cool !
Click to expand...

This is Canada, we use snow


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> This is Canada, we use snow


eh?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Dice or Ln2 ? Cool !


LN2, there will be lots there.

Pour some out for your hommie


----------



## Onions

.numberOfAdults=3&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first]http://www.hotels.com/hotel/details.html?pa=4&pn=1&ps=4&tab=description&searchDestination=37+Parliament+St%2C+Toronto%2C+ON+M5A%2C+Canada&hotelId=113096&arrivalDate=06-30-2012&departureDate=07-01-2012&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=3&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first

booked that hotel







im stoked

o ps im gonna bring my 970 and r3e board if someone wants to try and oc it. Id like to start but def cant on my own. i have no equipment except the board cpu ram and a psu if youd like. AAnyone in to help a brother out


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> .numberOfAdults=3&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first]http://www.hotels.com/hotel/details.html?pa=4&pn=1&ps=4&tab=description&searchDestination=37+Parliament+St%2C+Toronto%2C+ON+M5A%2C+Canada&hotelId=113096&arrivalDate=06-30-2012&departureDate=07-01-2012&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=3&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first
> booked that hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im stoked
> o ps im gonna bring my 970 and r3e board if someone wants to try and oc it. Id like to start but def cant on my own. i have no equipment except the board cpu ram and a psu if youd like. AAnyone in to help a brother out


Nice one man I got a room at the fairmont royal york BALLIN!!!!!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> Are the $20 tickets still available?? BYOC?


Yup and yup


----------



## MSIalex

Someone make a thread to consolidate questions to ask AMD or MSI at the event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> LN2, there will be lots there.
> Pour some out for your hommie


I will, too bad that you can't be there with all of us Tracey.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I will, too bad that you can't be there with all of us Tracey.


I need to get you my F1 somehow. Time is pretty tight for me right now but PM me and I will send it or we will work out something.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> This is Canada, we use snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh?
Click to expand...

Listen here you hoser









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> Someone make a thread to consolidate questions to ask AMD or MSI at the event!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thread created, could I get you to post in the thread listing any guidelines you have for the types of questions you'll answer.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1272724/unofficial-grand-champion-event-question-list-for-msialexs-live-interview/0_50


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I need to get you my F1 somehow. Time is pretty tight for me right now but PM me and I will send it or we will work out something.


PM sent.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> This is Canada, we use snow


I was thinking of doing this last winter, but I we barely got any snow in Hamilton! Has anyone done this before? does it work? components in the snow wrapped in plastic? Putting case on its side, raised from getting wet, in a huge pile of dense snow?

I almost got a 4.9ghz validation using a window AC (condensation was not an issue), -20C outdoor temperature would be great fun.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So is there any Parking?


----------



## bearboy99

Probably a real stupid question but who do I talk to to get access to the game poll?


----------



## PizzaMan

PM Chipp


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So is there any Parking?


Looks like there is a parking lot just north of building. don`t know how much to park though. Go to Google Maps 37 Parliment street. Street view shows that it is Distillery Lane, Looks like lots of parking run by Green P parking , will try to find out price for complete day parking on Mon.-Tues.


----------



## elson

Is there any kind of list that shows if you are particapating. I realized to forgot to mention which event I wanted to do (I wanted LAN).

And just to confirm we can bring guests if they are just coming to watch right?


----------



## CramComplex

Well well whaddaya know...automatic book-off system works...it's either they pay me time and a half during holidays or just let me go on an extended holiday. LOL. I'm there going via TTC~~~~~


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> Well well whaddaya know...automatic book-off system works...it's either they pay me time and a half during holidays or just let me go on an extended holiday. LOL. I'm there going via TTC~~~~~


You are going to carry your gear on the subway?!?

Where in Scarborough are you?


----------



## axipher

I'm going to be in Kingston all weekend and probably just travel there the morning of so I'm not in need of a hotel, but I'm able to drive 1 or two people from the local area if need be.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> You are going to carry your gear on the subway?!?
> Where in Scarborough are you?


Nah not there to bench or play games, will just be there to watch and learn and connect personally to the community and make friends along the way.

Scarborough? Victoria Park and Finch


----------



## H3||scr3am

One week until this event


----------



## Rasparthe

Anybody wants to come from Barrie area, I'll be driving down and back. Drop me a PM.


----------



## Mr.Pie

alskdfjal;ksdfj
if only this was held back in May when I was visiting relatives in Toronto


----------



## ion5

What does the post mean about $5000 towards a LAN? What games are gonna be played?


----------



## reflex99

Arrived in Ohio yesterday....went for a run today....almost died....

Humidity sucks. Literally...it pretty much sucked the water straight out of me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ion5*
> 
> What does the post mean about $5000 towards a LAN? What games are gonna be played?


$5000 is prizing and whatnot


----------



## ion5

Uhmm is anyone going to release full information about whats going to be played anytime soon?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ion5*
> 
> Uhmm is anyone going to release full information about whats going to be played anytime soon?


Counter-strike:Source
Team Fortress 2
Left4Dead2
Some Battlefield 3


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ion5*
> 
> Uhmm is anyone going to release full information about whats going to be played anytime soon?
> 
> 
> 
> Counter-strike:Source
> Team Fortress 2
> Left4Dead2
> Some Battlefield 3
Click to expand...

...and some Minecraft and whatever else anyone wants to host locally.







You're not limited to playing just what is in the official ladder, by any means.

Look for the tournament ladder and prize structure to be published tonight!


----------



## mega_option101

I am already impatient for this to go down!


----------



## Darius Silver

New 64 GB Octane S2 : Check (cheapest drive I could find o.o
Windows 8 RP: Check (Didn't want to install Vista on the SSD. And for those wondering, I prefer Vista over Win8(Aero vs Metro), but Win8 is just so darn fast XD)
TF2/L4D2/Minecraft: Check
Clean presentable case: Work in progress o.o;


----------



## mahnrag

Hello everyone I am new to the forums but I will be attending the event with Draven73 and joeyxl from Newmarket, this should be a good time, pencil!


----------



## Draven

YAY MAHNRAG!!!! eraser!!


----------



## Chipp

Gaming tournament info and tentative day schedule added to the first post.


----------



## elson

Really excitied for this!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Looks like there is a parking lot just north of building. don`t know how much to park though. Go to Google Maps 37 Parliment street. Street view shows that it is Distillery Lane, Looks like lots of parking run by Green P parking , will try to find out price for complete day parking on Mon.-Tues.


Emailed Green P parking they want 30 bucks for all day and all night , but the person was nice enough to suggest parking across the street at 44 Parliment Street. Price is 7 bucks for the day and 5 bucks for the evening, nowhere near as bad. Hope to see some radical builds !


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Emailed Green P parking they want 30 bucks for all day and all night , but the person was nice enough to suggest parking across the street at 44 Parliment Street. Price is 7 bucks for the day and 5 bucks for the evening, nowhere near as bad. Hope to see some radical builds !


Awesome! Thanks for looking into that!


----------



## mega_option101

Thanks for sorting out the parking


----------



## Slaughter

I just wanted to add that we are trying to see if a few people want to get together on Friday night for some Drinks/appetizers!

Trying to narrow down a venue close to where most people have booked hotels and will post more info once that is settled! Suggestions are welcomed but we are trying to find a place that could accommodate those under the age of 19.

Cheers!


----------



## ScorpioNicus

Shizaamm, first Toronto LAN in a hundred years and it's scheduled same time as ESEA LAN :\


----------



## antman92

if we dont want to pay before can we pay at the event? and is it a BYOC? also i need 2 people for my team for CSS, let me know if you want to play


----------



## Risen123

How many reservations are left? Please someone tell me fast!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risen123*
> 
> How many reservations are left? Please someone tell me fast!


Lots


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antman92*
> 
> if we dont want to pay before can we pay at the event? and is it a BYOC? also i need 2 people for my team for CSS, let me know if you want to play


Yes, participants should plan on bringing their own computers (only certain benchmarking events have supplied rigs)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risen123*
> 
> How many reservations are left? Please someone tell me fast!


At least 20, as of last count - still room, for sure!


----------



## pokpok

Would like to know if the 1000$ for CSS is 100% or dependent of the amount of teams that will join the tournament.

Also i though i read that it was non byoc just want to confirm me and my team might attend depending on the prizepot ty in advance.


----------



## Risen123

Me and my friends pmd Chipp

when will we get confirmed?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokpok*
> 
> Would like to know if the 1000$ for CSS is 100% or dependent of the amount of teams that will join the tournament.
> 
> Also i though i read that it was non byoc just want to confirm me and my team might attend depending on the prizepot ty in advance.


$1000 is the prize for the winning team - whoever comes out on top, regardless of how many they competed against, takes home the prize (likewise for TF2, and the 2nd and 3rd place prizes). There will also be plenty of opportunity to win just for participating, and we have a good number of hardware prizes from our sponsors to be given away at the event, too.

Participants will need to bring your own computers - we are _only_ providing rigs for the benchmarking tournament. LAN gamers and casual benchers should bring what you've got.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risen123*
> 
> Me and my friends pmd Chipp
> 
> when will we get confirmed?


Now.


----------



## Aznpwned

Are the TF2 and CSS tournaments concurrent or separate? Is it a one or the other type of choice?


----------



## pokpok

Is it possible to know around how many teams are gonna be attending lets say for css ?

C2 might be going


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokpok*
> 
> Is it possible to know around how many teams are gonna be attending lets say for css ?
> 
> C2 might be going


It will be hard to say - folks will have the chance to pick teams at the event itself, for those who didn't come with friends or want to mix it up, so the numbers could vary quite a bit.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznpwned*
> 
> Are the TF2 and CSS tournaments concurrent or separate? Is it a one or the other type of choice?


Also something that I was wondering


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznpwned*
> 
> Are the TF2 and CSS tournaments concurrent or separate? Is it a one or the other type of choice?


I believe they are separate so people can compete in in both as well as benchmarking event.

ALSO.. Ln2 Ice Cream!


----------



## gdesmo

LN2 Ice cream ! Great I`ll bring walnuts and chocolate sauce.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> LN2 Ice cream ! Great I`ll bring walnuts and chocolate sauce.


There will be Ln2 chefs there with all that good stuff


----------



## Onions

man im super stoked.. chipp im gonna pm you a query also im asking for help. is there anyone out there willing to help me learn about some ln2 benching. i wanna bring my 970(can do 4.7 on water) and r3e but onkly if there gonna get used


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> man im super stoked.. chipp im gonna pm you a query also im asking for help. is there anyone out there willing to help me learn about some ln2 benching. i wanna bring my 970(can do 4.7 on water) and r3e but onkly if there gonna get used


Of course







Will be some marksman pots for those that don't have their own and pizzaman will be on hand to help, I'm sure others will be also


----------



## Onions

sweet cause ive wanted to try it out, but i def cant do it alone adn wouldnt even know where to start. What should i install on the ssd for benching adn stuff then?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> sweet cause ive wanted to try it out, but i def cant do it alone adn wouldnt even know where to start. What should i install on the ssd for benching adn stuff then?


If you're going to be doing 2D benching (superpi, wprime, pifast, etc) then install a stripped version of XP (Tiny XP rev 9 install 4 works alright). If you're planning on benching 3D (3D Mark 01, 03, 05, 06) then Tiny XP rev 9 works fine, but if you're going to be doing Heaven, 3D Mark Vantage, or 11', then install Tiny 7.


----------



## ko1n92

Entry to the event still open ? Just saw it on Lanpartyeh.com


----------



## el gappo

Yup, still spots.


----------



## ko1n92

how do i reserve my spot ?







link ? Thanks


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> The event is limited to 125 people max. To reserve your space, please send $20 for each person in your group to [email protected] via PayPal.com. Please include the following information:
> 
> Payment Title: Overclock.net Toronto Event Reservation
> 
> Payment Note: Include the full names (real and forum) and addresses of each person who will be attending from your group. Please also include what they are interested in doing. LAN, Benchmarking, Both?


----------



## mega_option101

Gappo is just a wealth of knowledge around these parts lol


----------



## Risen123

How many spots left? Can we keep getting updates?

Also do we need a waiver if we're 16?


----------



## SIL40

So it's okay if I bring a case of Monster, right? There's no rules against bringing your own snacks or drinks?


----------



## Disclosure

Is it possible to reserve a spot for a CSS team ( 5 people) and pay at the door? and it is BYOC correct?


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disclosure*
> 
> Is it possible to reserve a spot for a CSS team ( 5 people) and pay at the door? and it is BYOC correct?


It's been said lots of times that you bring your own computer except for certain benching events.


----------



## Disclosure

Sorry did not want to read through 70 pages, don't mean to waste the admin's time asking frivolous questions, I guess yours will suffice.

Anyway is there any way to pay at the door, or do you have to reserve your spot through a paypal pre-payment?


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disclosure*
> 
> Sorry did not want to read through 70 pages, don't mean to waste the admin's time asking frivolous questions, I guess yours will suffice.
> Anyway is there any way to pay at the door, or do you have to reserve your spot through a paypal pre-payment?


It was said even on page 67 and 68 -_- As for paying on the spot, I can't answer that for you. Chipp seems to be the best person you could try PMing about that.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Seems that I have a seat available for anyone within the KW region looking for a ride to the event this Saturday. PM me if you're interested.

H3||scr3am


----------



## Onions

yea we also have a seat available for anyone near hamilton can go out to st kits if needed or along the way is cool


----------



## PizzaMan

*Those wishing to use a good bit of LN2, please remember to bring some thermoses.*

We have a few extra, but where not able to get the quantity we where hoping for.


----------



## Onions

i dont have one







will any thermos do?


----------



## el gappo

Pretty much any vacuum sealed thermos, the metal ones are best.


----------



## Slaughter

Oh.. So I take it this won't do?


----------



## HobieCat

It might work for a little while, but it will probably crack and break after a little bit.

Something more like this is ideal


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Can I get some LN2 as a souvenir?


----------



## Onions

lol me too XD sniper you have a ride?

also got some updates in my log coming guys http://www.overclock.net/t/1215219/project-lan/0_100#post_16460329


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Yes I do, you coming to the wherever on friday? I'd like to have this sorted by thursday lol.


----------



## Onions

nah man i have stuff to do friday so im coming up sat morning


----------



## ko1n92

Can anyone from Mississauga give me a ride (I'll share costs if need be)







public transit is so unreliable on weekends !


----------



## Chipp

Hey all - *READ THIS*!

Please ensure you print and bring the signed waiver below with you to the event (especially if you are under the age of 18 - parental signature is required!).

For those over age 18 or traveling with a parent, we'll have copies available to be signed at the door (but for speed's sake, it'd be best to bring your signed copy with anyways).

Thanks! Tell all your friends!

Event Release.pdf 51k .pdf file


----------



## el gappo

Does anybody have any mini-sas to sata cables they can bring?


----------



## skyn3t

i want live stream







to bed i can't go GRRRRRR


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Hey all - *READ THIS*!
> 
> Please ensure you print and bring the signed waiver below with you to the event (especially if you are under the age of 18 - parental signature is required!).
> 
> For those over age 18 or traveling with a parent, we'll have copies available to be signed at the door (but for speed's sake, it'd be best to bring your signed copy with anyways).
> 
> Thanks! Tell all your friends!
> 
> Event Release.pdf 51k .pdf file


Well I have no printer access so I'll have to fill one out at the event.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Pretty much any vacuum sealed thermos, the metal ones are best.




Will these do









That's what I was planning on bringing hahaha


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Does anybody have any mini-sas to sata cables they can bring?


what kind? picture? I'm assuming Raid Card > Sata drive? if so I may be able to borrow a couple from work.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> what kind? picture? I'm assuming Raid Card > Sata drive? if so I may be able to borrow a couple from work.


Indeed, a few fanout cables would be perfect.


----------



## ko1n92

................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## reflex99

random question:

What kind of internet bandwidth are we looking at? Do i need to have everything downloaded beforehand?

I am pretty sure I have all the files i'll need, but I haven't made an exhaustive check yet, so i might have to download some stuff while I'm there, which i'm hoping is ok. And since I am a "yankee" I can't use my phone data plan in canada.


----------



## Cyclops

I'm not sure if I missed it or not but do we have to bring in our own monitor/mouse/keyboard/headsets?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> random question:
> What kind of internet bandwidth are we looking at? Do i need to have everything downloaded beforehand?
> I am pretty sure I have all the files i'll need, but I haven't made an exhaustive check yet, so i might have to download some stuff while I'm there, which i'm hoping is ok. And since I am a "yankee" I can't use my phone data plan in canada.


Have everything downloaded.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed it or not but do we have to bring in our own monitor/mouse/keyboard/headsets?


Yes.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Have everything downloaded.
> Yes.


i think i have everything...but i am good at forgettimg.

it shouldn't be too much of a problem if i need a few MB though right?


----------



## skyn3t

I have to ask again








we going to have a live stream







?


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> $1000 is the prize for the winning team - whoever comes out on top, regardless of how many they competed against, takes home the prize (likewise for TF2, and the 2nd and 3rd place prizes). There will also be plenty of opportunity to win just for participating, and we have a good number of hardware prizes from our sponsors to be given away at the event, too.
> Participants will need to bring your own computers - we are _only_ providing rigs for the benchmarking tournament. LAN gamers and casual benchers should bring what you've got.


Really looking forward to this event - I have heard there are going to be some really cool prizes from the sponsors!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Have everything downloaded.
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> i think i have everything...but i am good at forgettimg.
> 
> it shouldn't be too much of a problem if i need a few MB though right?
Click to expand...

Worst case, you just do a "restore" from my TF2 back-up.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Worst case, you just do a "restore" from my TF2 back-up.


once again, your stuff doesn't help my bench os much lol


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I have to ask again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we going to have a live stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yes


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Worst case, you just do a "restore" from my TF2 back-up.
> 
> 
> 
> once again, your stuff doesn't help my bench os much lol
Click to expand...

Huh, I backed-up TF2 through steam, as long as you have steam installed, you can restore form my back-up.


----------



## reflex99

i'm mostly talking about stuff i need for benching. like k10stat, cpuz, etc.

I got TF2 and games and such on an external drive


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> i'm mostly talking about stuff i need for benching. like *k10stat, cpuz*, etc.
> 
> I got TF2 and games and such on an external drive


Those should all be in a folder with your own command line based utility to automatically install and run them on demand.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Those should all be in a folder with your own command line based utility to automatically install and run them on demand.


Huh?

I run them as I need them because depending on what bench/OS install/hardware you're using, most of them aren't necessary.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Those should all be in a folder with your own command line based utility to automatically install and run them on demand.


they are in a separate partition on my bench drive.

but what i'm talking about, is that I have this magical way of forgetting things. Like I have forgotten to have SPi on me, or i'll have an outdated version of CPUz or something like that. I doubt ill have any major problems though.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> they are in a separate partition on my bench drive.
> but what i'm talking about, is that I have this magical way of forgetting things. Like I have forgotten to have SPi on me, or i'll have an outdated version of CPUz or something like that. I doubt ill have any major problems though.


I have an extensive collection of OCing related programs, so if you happen to forget something just come and find me, there's a 99.9% chance I'll have what you're looking for.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Yes


Thank you







i will be watching in my 42" all day long with some









mumble will be on?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will be watching in my 42" all day long with some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumble will be on?


I believe so. I think Frick Frock and ElGappo will be handling the commentary (there may be others as well). I dont know for sure though, so I'll let someone else chime in.


----------



## Onions

so my lan psu jsut died







it got 3 boots and boom done..







looks liek im gonna have to tear it down tm and grab a new one. sigh only took 5 months to get together


----------



## Bloodfire

Can we bring our own beer?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> so my lan psu jsut died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it got 3 boots and boom done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks liek im gonna have to tear it down tm and grab a new one. sigh only took 5 months to get together


Bummer man, hopefully you can get it all up and running for the LAN.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Indeed, a few fanout cables would be perfect.


Got you covered







I have 2x mini SAS -> 4x Sata breakout cables I'll bring.


----------



## mega_option101

Spending all night getting my stuff sorted out for this


----------



## Moparman

Well I sure hope to see PizzaMan do well with his new 980x setup.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Packing the whole rig tomorrow, screens and all. No flag though =.="

Removed the 460WHDI and 18v powersource from the rig for travelling.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Got you covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2x mini SAS -> 4x Sata breakout cables I'll bring.


Wooohoo


----------



## PizzaMan

Sitting in the airport watching the sun rise waiting to board my plane.









Got about an hour of rest, but i feel great considering.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Sitting in the airport watching the sun rise waiting to board my plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got about an hour of rest, but i feel great considering.


Just spent the night organizing lol

Now it is bedtime and I'll handle packing after


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodfire*
> 
> Can we bring our own beer?


You can't bring any of your own alcohol. Other drinks are supposed to be fine.


----------



## reflex99

just got the car packed. I'm totally ready for this 5 hour drive with three of us crammed in the back seat.


----------



## CramComplex

Still waiting on the other guys who want to go meet before tomorrow.


----------



## Slaughter

I did put up a thread here -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1275529/pre-lan-gathering-friday-june-29th/0_20 for all those who are interested in coming out tonight for some drinks/apps. If you don't have access to that thread and are interested in joining us, please send me a PM as I'd like to get a headcount to make sure there is space for us









Venue will be Jack Astors @ St. Lawrence Market.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> I did put up a thread here -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1275529/pre-lan-gathering-friday-june-29th/0_20 for all those who are interested in coming out tonight for some drinks/apps. If you don't have access to that thread and are interested in joining us, please send me a PM as I'd like to get a headcount to make sure there is space for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venue will be Jack Astors @ St. Lawrence Market.


@Slaughter YGPM


----------



## MSIalex

I'll be at the Angels vs Blue Jays game. GO ANGELS!!!


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> I'll be at the Angels vs Blue Jays game. GO ANGELS!!!


Come on by when the game is over and drown your sorrows as the Jays will win.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> I'll be at the Angels vs Blue Jays game. GO ANGELS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on by when the game is over and drown your sorrows as the Jays will win.
Click to expand...

Still on for 8 right?


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Come on by when the game is over and drown your sorrows as the Jays will win.


I don't care for the Angels, I root for the Dodgers.


----------



## Risen123

i'll see you all there tommorow ;]


----------



## ilmer

see everyone there =)


----------



## Disclosure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmer*
> 
> see everyone there =)


shutup


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Risen123*
> 
> i'll see you all there tommorow ;]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmer*
> 
> see everyone there =)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disclosure*
> 
> shutup


there related XD


----------



## vapor10

hey everyone, me and my buddys are looking to join the css tourny tomorrow, but we dont think were gunna reserve a spot with paypal, does that mean if we show up at 10am tomorrow we can pay for it all there and be good to go?


----------



## kevinf

New install of Windows 7 32bit with Tf2 from steam, and its CRASHING to desktop !

Tried ti install the latest amd drivers and no luck... any magic fixes?


----------



## testsubject99

Woo! I'm excited. I heard from somewhere that the internet is going to be very slow, if non-existent at all. Is this true? What are we looking at in terms of the pipe for the 125 of us coming?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> New install of Windows 7 32bit with Tf2 from steam, and its CRASHING to desktop !
> Tried ti install the latest amd drivers and no luck... any magic fixes?


Did you make sure that all your updates installed?


----------



## elec999

See you tomorrow!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elec999*
> 
> Can you pay at the door. I dont want to compete just see.


Not sure as it would depend on the number of people already registered.

Only 125 spots in total.


----------



## elec999

Ive sent the $20 via paypal, can I attend just for fun and see oc members? Without competing?


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elec999*
> 
> Ive sent the $20 via paypal, can I attend just for fun and see oc members? Without competing?


I believe you can, that's what I'm doing, and we're meeting later tonight at around 8pm downtown Toronto. If you've paid and PM'ed Chipp you'll get access to the attendees forums, all the info is there.


----------



## Onions

can i get alist of things to install in ym tiny xp benching one ?

cpuz version number?
gpuz versdion number?
prime 95 version number?
superpi version number?
anyhting else


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> can i get alist of things to install in ym tiny xp benching one ?
> cpuz version number? *Just grab the lastest one http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html get the no install one and match your OS type(x86 or x64)*
> gpuz versdion number? *Just grab the lastest one http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/*
> prime 95 version number? *Are you sure you don't mean wprime? prime 95 isn't a benchmark...*
> superpi version number? *XtremeSystems version 1.5*
> anyhting else *3D benches here http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/videocard, other 2D benches here http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/processor (pifast, UCbench, PCmark), make surte you have your video drivers and OC software (Afterburner, GPUtool, k10stat, pscheck, ROGconnect, ect)*
> 
> Easiest to put all this stuff on a USB stick


----------



## elec999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> I believe you can, that's what I'm doing, and we're meeting later tonight at around 8pm downtown Toronto. If you've paid and PM'ed Chipp you'll get access to the attendees forums, all the info is there.


Whats the link or where is the attendy forum?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have payed like 3 weeks ago and i have not gotten anything back. What do i need to do?


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have payed like 3 weeks ago and i have not gotten anything back. What do i need to do?


Should be fine. Did you get the email regarding the waiver?

And we are meeting tonight at Jack Astor's 73 Front St East around 8ish.


----------



## elec999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Should be fine. Did you get the email regarding the waiver?
> And we are meeting tonight at Jack Astor's 73 Front St East around 8ish.


What time do you guys think youll be there till? I get off work at 8.


----------



## Slaughter

I'd imagine at least until 12.


----------



## mega_option101

On the road now


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> On the road now


Hurry! You can make it!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Hurry! You can make it!


We wont be in Toronto until at least 1am


----------



## Onions

i got one mroe coming now i pmd chipp and sent my paypal.







im so stoked cant get my tiny xp to install though so we will see tm i may have to burrow someone for help


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i got one mroe coming now i pmd chipp and sent my paypal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so stoked cant get my tiny xp to install though so we will see tm i may have to burrow someone for help


I have a lite tweaked xp install disc for you if worst comes to worse.


----------



## Dazmode

Looking forward to claim my share of beer!


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Looking forward to claim my share of beer!


Well well well...looks who's here!!! Canadian Watercooling YT Sensation DAZ!!! Welcome to the forums! Looking forward to meeting you in person!


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> Looking forward to claim my share of beer!


Hey Daz welcome to the forums!!! Can't wait to see you there


----------



## H3||scr3am

Gah, last minute leak on refilling loop :S ***... it's tiny , and stopped up for now, anyone have ideas on how to tighten this barb further without ripping apart the entire loop?

20120630_013644[1].jpg 3356k .jpg file


I've tried Using rubber gloves, but since it's just the bottom 1/8" that I want to tighten down, it's really difficult, ideas/suggestions welcome....HALP!


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Just paid $20 PayPal last minute decided to sign up.







I just come for LAN, but maybe I should bring my Iwaki marine pump, spare 1/2" tubing, rads or panaflo fans just incase anyone needs?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Gah, last minute leak on refilling loop :S ***... it's tiny , and stopped up for now, anyone have ideas on how to tighten this barb further without ripping apart the entire loop?
> 
> 20120630_013644[1].jpg 3356k .jpg file
> 
> I've tried Using rubber gloves, but since it's just the bottom 1/8" that I want to tighten down, it's really difficult, ideas/suggestions welcome....HALP!


disregard, a friend that lives near by had needle nose pliers that did the trick









Am I the only one that's still up working on getting ready for this thing???? man it sucks being a working man.... I honestly may just bring my slave, so I can get some sleep.... gah








but mah SR-2 is so purdy (when it's not crying...(leaks)).....

I don't see myself bringing the SR-2... OR... being there for 10AM... I need sleep....


----------



## reflex99

I'll be there in like an hour


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> man it sucks being a working man


I hear ya, I work and I have a baby too







, So excited to see you all there!


----------



## elson

Can somone post a link to the live stream once it starts? Thanks wont be there until 1pm most likely, stuck at work


----------



## CramComplex

I'm still stuck at home configuring my home-server...disabling unwanted notifications...copying data to my RAID1 set...migrating project files...setting up back-up times...stupid WHS 2011...







Y u no work?


----------



## mega_option101

Hope someone has extra power bars :/ forgot mine







Leaving Brampton now


----------



## SIL40

My friend crashed his car last night and now I don't know if I'll be making it >_< so disappointing!!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> I'm still stuck at home configuring my home-server...disabling unwanted notifications...copying data to my RAID1 set...migrating project files...setting up back-up times...stupid WHS 2011...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y u no work?


Ugh, but at least for you it's pretty close to home








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Hope someone has extra power bars :/ forgot mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving Brampton now


I can, but I have no idea on my arrival time, likely late...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> My friend crashed his car last night and now I don't know if I'll be making it >_< so disappointing!!


PMed you.


----------



## CramComplex

If anyone needs anything PM me I might be able to bring some small stuff that can fit a back-pack. I'll be leaving home in about an hours time. (10am EST)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Ugh, but at least for you it's pretty close to home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can, but I have no idea on my arrival time, likely late...
> PMed you.


I can wait.


----------



## joeyxl

im hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'm gonna give SIL40 a lift to the event, and I'm packing up now, sadly, I'm only bringing my older slave PC... the SR-2 is gonna stay home... I promise to bring it to the next event though









Tip to others:
when your system is working great and you hear about an upcoming LAN you really want to attend, don't think 'man, how can I make my rig better for this event', it's bound to be a let down







. I decided that I was going to make my loop cleaner, using angled barbs instead of all the original straight barbs I had, and I was going to get copper barbs too, to match the sexy copper water blocks... turns out 2 minor leaks later, that I still haven't had time to install the OS on the system, and the event has started.... :'( I will have cell phone pictures at the event of the current rig status, if anyone wants to see it... but my old Quad core will be with me at the LAN... with a crappy 520 GPU lol...


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Hope someone has extra power bars :/ forgot mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving Brampton now


Looks like there are lots of power bars available


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am there....


----------



## Bloodfire

Looking good! J0hny24 has a pretty sweet case and case mod. If you guys wanna check it out, it's beside my LanBox, which looks like crap, and it's white, and easy to spot with no side panels...








Internet is running mad slow, hopefully that's fixed shortly.


----------



## CramComplex

On my way! See you guys there in like an hour or so.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Coming in a bit... hope i don't miss lunch


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

man.... wish i was there...








gonna be so epic... have fun all...


----------



## just_nuke_em

When is the stream starting?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> When is the stream starting?


yeah ^that


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> When is the stream starting?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> yeah ^that


THIS. I'M WAITING FOR STREAMING


----------



## vonalka

For those of you that are not here yet, you are missing out!


----------



## Schmuckley

no livestream?







well.. I guess back to trying to burn the Holly off


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> THIS. I'M WAITING FOR STREAMING


Stream starts at 7pm I think








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> For those of you that are not here yet, you are missing out!










Awesome


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Stream starts at 7pm I think


What


----------



## vonalka

Some more pics for those of you not here:


----------



## el gappo

http://grandchampion.com/ Website is up, can't wait for the stream.


----------



## vonalka

LN2 is flowing:


----------



## battlecryawesome

Im more pumped for this than Gappo is for the magic mike movie, lol


----------



## el gappo

Is that MikeCDM?


----------



## just_nuke_em

I see FTW







. Moar LN2 pics!


----------



## vortech

Looking good guys! Can't wait for the stream tonight! Wish I was there, stay safe, and have fun!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i don't even know what to say after seeing Battlecryawesome's post...


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol ^ Mike needs to log into skype.


----------



## Moparman

Sounds like everyone is having fun.


----------



## Eaglake

Looking at live stream... looks real fun








too bad I don't live in canada, would definitely attend.

btw I think I see two girls there


----------



## testsubject99

*Unofficial LAN IRC Server (Freenode IRC)*

http://webchat.freenode.net/
Channel: #overclocklan


----------



## DoubleDribble

I'm here, and nobody playing L4D2?? Anybody playing L4D2 (or Civ5)?


----------



## el gappo

Livestream is up http://grandchampion.com/ commentary at 6.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Livestream is up http://grandchampion.com/ commentary at 6.


6 what?

Or better still, what time UK


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Skype will be later tonight. CSS tourney and TF2 underway

STT remote from Toronto.


----------



## el gappo

If you want to chat about the event/livestream please use our mumble server http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Skype will be later tonight. CSS tourney and TF2 underway
> STT remote from Toronto.


SNIPER!

We found you!

In honor of my friend Sniperteamtango!

Join us on mumble !


----------



## Onex

Gosh I cant believe Im missing this. I just live a half hour drive away too.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Gosh I cant believe Im missing this. I just live a half hour drive away too.


Run now! computer in hand


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> If you want to chat about the event/livestream please use our mumble server http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net


All they are doing is ripping on sniper and talking about stalking the girls


----------



## el gappo

Any questions for the guys there please shoot me a message on here or mumble and Pizzaman will answer on the stream









Interviews with the sponsors soon.


----------



## GeekMan

Sniper needs to go get the chick in the pink's number.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Gosh I cant believe Im missing this. I just live a half hour drive away too.
> 
> 
> 
> Run now! computer in hand
Click to expand...

lol I dont have a case for my pc anymore plus i just got out of work which sucks.


----------



## Bloodfire

It's a blast! Team flip flops may not be scoring high numbers, but we are staying true to our name!!!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodfire*
> 
> It's a blast! Team flip flops may not be scoring high numbers, but we are staying true to our name!!!


Sorry mate, c an't hear you over my minigun.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yeah won the Laptop from Best Buy


----------



## Darius Silver

Awesome event Admin and Overclock.net! Would definitely drive 1600km again to get here









Team Flipflops ftw!


----------



## ACHILEE5

is the live feed broken?


----------



## el gappo

For now, Admins working on it.


----------



## Cyclops

No Idea, but the internet is really slow here







.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> For now, Admins working on it.


I was watching. Had to reboot, and it was gone









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> No Idea, but the internet is really slow here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hope you choke on your LN ice cream









I'm just jelly really







And hope you're all having a nice time


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I was watching. Had to reboot, and it was gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you choke on your LN ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just jelly really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hope you're all having a nice time


That LN ice cream was some good stuff!


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah won the Laptop from Best Buy


I HATE YOU!!! LOL!!! Just kiddin' grats on the gaming laptop! I'm jelly~

Best Buy also gave away 2 7950's!!! DAMMNIT!!! Well at least I won a CM Mech Keyboard...that's my 3rd mech LOL...

Moar pics! ~ 11 images!!!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ko1n92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CramComplex*
> 
> I HATE YOU!!! LOL!!! Just kiddin' grats on the gaming laptop! I'm jelly~
> 
> Best Buy also gave away 2 7950's!!! DAMMNIT!!! Well at least I won a CM Mech Keyboard...that's my 3rd mech LOL...
> 
> Moar pics! ~ 11 images!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Got a 7970


----------



## vonalka

It was actually two 7970's and two 7770's


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ko1n92*
> 
> Got a 7970


nice pics.... and 5 posts and got a 7970... win win for you. Congrats.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ko1n92*
> 
> Got a 7970


a 7970!? thats awesome - i felt lucky getting an H80


----------



## Cyclops

I brought three watercooled computers to the event just to show off







. Alot of people took pictures of them and offered me their cars foin exchange. Nah but they did take a lot of pics.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I brought three watercooled computers to the event just to show off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Alot of people took pictures of them and offered me their cars for them. Nah but they did take a lot of pics


was that the 3 rigs over on the LN2 side?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> was that the 3 rigs over on the LN2 side?


At first yeah, but notbody gave them love... except for a few people including Daz which I was really surprised to see. Awesome guy.

I moved it to the LAN section later on though.


----------



## Bouf0010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> At first yeah, but notbody gave them love... except for a few people including Daz which I was really surprised to see. Awesome guy.
> I moved it to the LAN section later on though.


yeah i came over and admired those for a bit lol - i ended up having to leave at about 1:30 which kinda sucked - i think i missed out on the best part of the day


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> yeah i came over and admired those for a bit lol - i ended up having to leave at about 1:30 which kinda sucked - i think i missed out on the best part of the day


That you did and you missed out on alot of free loot!!.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops*
> 
> I brought three watercooled computers to the event just to show off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Alot of people took pictures of them and offered me their cars foin exchange. Nah but they did take a lot of pics.


Oh that was you? Your computers were crazy awesome.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIL40*
> 
> Oh that was you? Your computers were crazy awesome.


Hehe, thank you.


----------



## gdesmo

Was a great event, I gave away a dozen t-shirts and raffled off my Canadian OCN Flag and a nice sleeved 14 gauge psu cable. I got lucky and won a Coolermaster STORM TROOPER case and a copy of Mass Effect 3. All I can say is you should have been there ! ADMIN and all the other help were fantastic, the sponsors had great prizes and were friendly and helpful.


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Was a great event, I gave away a dozen t-shirts and raffled off my Canadian OCN Flag and a nice sleeved 14 gauge psu cable. I got lucky and won a Coolermaster STORM TROOPER case and a copy of Mass Effect 3. All I can say is you should have been there ! ADMIN and all the other help were fantastic, the sponsors had great prizes and were friendly and helpful.


I wonder who won that 14 gauge PSU cable. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah won the Laptop from Best Buy


Congrats! Hands down, biggest WIN ever so far.


----------



## mega_option101

Thanks to all those working hard behind the scenes to make this event a possibility. Had a really good time and it was nice to meet a lot of you in person.

Huge hand to all the sponsors for coming out


----------



## SniperTeamTango

2nd Place in the TF2 Ladder. Thanks to Axipher, Slaughter, W4LNUTS, Darr3n, and SillyMathew. Got beat out by an actual gaming team, so no grind here lol. PIcs tomorrow from me, its 230 local, and the camera;s downstairs.

Exceptional job by Admin and the staff for running this. Short of steam being annoying (nothing new here lol







) it was a flawless event. The AMD guy took a pic of my rig plates I think lol. Was glad to meet everyone, maybe see ya's again at the tri-state zone one?


----------



## Mr.Pie

whoops
nevermind

I derped out hahaha. Hope everyone had fun









edit: is there a pictures thread or a collection of pictures that people uploaded?


----------



## reflex99

It was a great event.

Big thanks to all of the sponsors who made the event possible. Especially MSI, AMD, Cooler Master, Bestbuy, and anyone else who sent reps to the event. It was great talking to all of you, and for all the crap your respective companies receive here on ocn, you guys were really nice.

Extra props to MSI, for their help with the competition gear.

Without all that the sponsors provided, the event would not have been nearly as awesome as it was.


----------



## elson

Thanks to the OCN staff who organized this event. It went really well and I think we should do it again next year. I will definitely recommend it to my gamer friends!

It was nice playing with Hellscream and SIL40 in CSS even though we got whopped


----------



## kapar07

It was a great night last night here are some pics that i took at the venue.


----------



## SIL40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elson*
> 
> Thanks to the OCN staff who organized this event. It went really well and I think we should do it again next year. I will definitely recommend it to my gamer friends!
> It was nice playing with Hellscream and SIL40 in CSS even though we got whopped


Yeah we got wrecked, but I'd love to play with the same guys again. It was good times. I just wish more people were playing pub CS servers for the rest of the day!


----------



## PizzaMan

Yesterday was awesome. Thanks to everyone who attended!

The benchmarking half of the venue was very challenging. Still yet to know the outcome of the benchmarking winner, as they benched right up til the end. I have a bag full if flash drives with everyone's screenshots. Will be going thru those on Monday. Got one more day's stay here in Toronto, so I'm going to try and find a good place to watch the fireworks and enjoy this awesome city.

Had a great time and look forward to seeing you all again. Made some new friends and finally got to put some faces with some old friends.


----------



## kevinf

thx ocn + sponsors for an awesome event







Looking forward to next years event.

won 180gb ssd, diablo 3, and led my funtastic Tf2 team to 3rd place win, soo jacked


----------



## Risen123

I love you guys

best lan EVER

~somalia292 (16 y.o loud mouth)


----------



## battlecryawesome

We were loving the stream while it lasted, great job done by pizza again, hes a pro.


----------



## mega_option101




----------



## Lord Xeb

I wish I lived in canada near there


----------



## Draven

Had such an awesome time, Admin and all the Staff were great, the Sponsors gave away some really fantastic prizes, a special thanks to gdesmo for donating the Canadian OCN flag for the raffle (and for giving my friends and I a ride to and from the event







) I met a lot of great members from OCN and made new friends and I hope we can do this again soon


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> We were loving the stream while it lasted, great job done by pizza again, hes a pro.


We learned a lot from this event. Many lessons learned from all aspects of the event, benchmarking, LAN, and the live stream. We'll make sure not to pick an isp that's going to cap us off when we use over 15gb if data. We all where disappointed with the limited bandwidth the later half of the event. Had a few more interviews I wanted to get in. Plus everyone missed the 'fireworks' display in the benchmarking area. Lot of sparks, bad burning smells, and an extremely loud.... almost gun shot loud noise from what we think was FtW's PSU. Defiantly a few things are on my list that we'll be better prepared for next time.


----------



## Disclosure

On behalf of team DENIM(Disclosure,Endless,Nukem,ilmer,Massacre) from the CSS tournament, I would like to thank everyone involved in putting this thing together! OCN staff, sponsors, best buy, nitrogen ice cream guy, and everyone that participated!

Here is a list of lans I have been to:
MGE Lan '06
Lanapalooza '07
Lanapalooza '08
Zaplan '08
ETS Lan '09
Lanapalooza '09 May
Lanapalooza '09 July
Baselan '09 Nov
Lanapalooza '10
ETS Lan '10
Baselan '10 May
Lanapalooza '10 June
MPCON '10 July
ETS Lan '10 Sept
ETS Lan '11 Sept
ETS LAN '12 March

This lan was by far the absolute best venue, all the free food and drinks were amazing!
The giveaways were better / more plentiful than ones at 1000 person lans
And serving beer at the lan was an excellent idea haha, except when it was like 1am and I was pretty much in the bag and had to play the finals -_-

Anyway I hope that this can become a regular thing, and we can most definitely build the CSS tournament up to 125 people alone!

Thanks again to everyone who made this happen, we had a great time and can't wait for the next one, from all of us at DENIM, pz~


----------



## joeyxl

Hey everyone, I'd like to thank admin for organizing this event, and was great to meet all my ocn and canadian ocn brothers. It was such a fun event! gdesmo is also a great man for giving me, draven, and mahnrag a ride! also got to use his 670! All types of good from this event!

Next time i have to make sure tf2 is updated...

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Blazzerman

Hello , my overclocker brothers and sisters,what a great experience it was to meet so many of you ,after reading your posts.
Hats off to the organizers and sponsors for creating a memorable experience for soooooo many lucky people.
This being my first gaming overclocking event and I am looking forward to the next . I'll be gaming instead of
trying to learn to overclock (there is no way I will be able to compete the patient geniuses at the benches).


----------



## micul

I had good time to . Unfortunately i had bad luck with my bench hardware . But still i had good time and meet nice people . The day ended bad for me i almost got in to the hospital . I left around 10:30PM with a terrible headache . Until i got home i almost vomit 2 or 3 times in the car . I fall a sleep and around 3 AM i wake up and started my own private party








Now i feel a little bit better .

Here are a few pics :


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

It was a hot day outside and warm in the LAN area, but if you walk over to the bench area you can cool off, because the room was cold from all the the liquid nitrogen. lol, i thought that was funny!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> It was a hot day outside and warm in the LAN area, but if you walk over to the bench area you can cool off, because the room was cold from all the the liquid nitrogen. lol, i thought that was funny!


I did that after every match. Helped me _Chill out







_


----------



## Disclosure

Yeah, I walked into the benching area about 15 times, but it was just to grab beers haha


----------



## gdesmo

Was a hot day, but LN2 ice cream and caramel were way cool !  Nice caramel corn.


----------



## Onex

Anyone one of you stayed for Canada Day/ Pride Parade events?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Anyone one of you stayed for Canada Day/ Pride Parade events?


I wish I could've. I had to get back to Ohio though. I hear their pride parade is awesome. Even bigger than our SF one.


----------



## Onex

Should have stayed we had a ton of things happening today.


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Was a hot day, but LN2 ice cream and caramel were way cool !  Nice caramel corn.


Haha. Nice pic









Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul*
> 
> I had good time to . Unfortunately i had bad luck with my bench hardware . But still i had good time and meet nice people . The day ended bad for me i almost got in to the hospital . I left around 10:30PM with a terrible headache . Until i got home i almost vomit 2 or 3 times in the car . I fall a sleep and around 3 AM i wake up and started my own private party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i feel a little bit better .
> Here are a few pics :


Glad you made it home all right :/


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Yesterday was awesome. Thanks to everyone who attended!
> The benchmarking half of the venue was very challenging. Still yet to know the outcome of the benchmarking winner, as they benched right up til the end. I have a bag full if flash drives with everyone's screenshots. Will be going thru those on Monday. Got one more day's stay here in Toronto, so I'm going to try and find a good place to watch the fireworks and enjoy this awesome city.
> Had a great time and look forward to seeing you all again. Made some new friends and finally got to put some faces with some old friends.


I had an amazing time at the event, and I would just like to thank Admin, all of the sponsors, and everyone else that was involved in putting on this event. And like Pizza said, it was nice to finally put some faces to the names I've been seeing around the forum.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


If I'm not mistaken, that's my rig (pre-motherboard explosion)


----------



## ko1n92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elson*
> 
> Thanks to the OCN staff who organized this event. It went really well and I think we should do it again next year. I will definitely recommend it to my gamer friends!
> It was nice playing with Hellscream and SIL40 in CSS even though we got whopped


But it was fun


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, that's my rig (pre-motherboard explosion)


Indeed it was


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I had an amazing time at the event, and I would just like to thank Admin, all of the sponsors, and everyone else that was involved in putting on this event. And like Pizza said, it was nice to finally put some faces to the names I've been seeing around the forum.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, that's my rig (pre-motherboard explosion)


how'd that happen?


----------



## Rasparthe

It was an incredible time and I was astounded at the number of prizes and the quality of the items being given away. Thanks to all the sponsors and to the OCN staff it was a great time. Oh and sorry MSI about that incident with the board....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I can just see my board in the corner. If you look real close I think I can see Pizza's hand messing with it. Probably trying to level the playing field.


----------



## kevinf




----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> It was an incredible time and I was astounded at the number of prizes and the quality of the items being given away. Thanks to all the sponsors and to the OCN staff it was a great time. Oh and sorry MSI about that incident with the board....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can just see my board in the corner. If you look real close I think I can see Pizza's hand messing with it. Probably trying to level the playing field.


I suppose that you were already gone when the benching session ended with pretty much all the motherboards (I believe only FtW's and micul's survived) giving out at some point.


----------



## micul

So ho got the best results.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul*
> 
> So ho got the best results.


Not sure yet. PizzaMan said that he would get around to putting all the results in excel today if all went well. We might be lucky enough to find out tonight.'

Did you save your results on your USB key (Kingston provided)?


----------



## axipher

*Meet-up:*

From left to right: axipher, SniperTeamTango, Slaughter, CramComplex, Relfex99, W4LNUT5, PizzaMan



*LAN Event Side:*







*Bench Event Rigs:*







*LN2, Ice Cream & Popcorn:*







*OCN Flag:*



*Project Maple Leaf:*


----------



## micul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Not sure yet. PizzaMan said that he would get around to putting all the results in excel today if all went well. We might be lucky enough to find out tonight.'
> Did you save your results on your USB key (Kingston provided)?


No man

I could not to a thing


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Not sure yet. PizzaMan said that he would get around to putting all the results in excel today if all went well. We might be lucky enough to find out tonight.'
> Did you save your results on your USB key (Kingston provided)?


I got all the flash drives.in my carry in bag. Chilln at the airport waiting for my flight. Should be able to tally scores and post results tonight, if all does go well.

The tsa agent that searched my bag was surprising familiar with what I was talking about when I was describing the ln2 container. He said "oh, it's a gpu cooler. What kind of graphic card are you using?"


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> I got all the flash drives.in my carry in bag. Chilln at the airport waiting for my flight. Should be able to tally scores and post results tonight, if all does go well.
> The tsa agent that searched my bag was surprising familiar with what I was talking about when I was describing the ln2 container. He said "oh, it's a gpu cooler. What kind of graphic card are you using?"


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul*
> 
> No man
> I could not to a thing


That is too bad; however, you were not the only one out of the eight of us that were benching that did not get a single result.

As you know, Rasparthe's benching rig went up in flames before you left. After you left, mine shot up in smoke. Then FtW's PSU popped (sounded like a gun-shot). Not long after that, Onions motherboard went and then I believe HobieCats' did as well. I think Reflex's was the last to go (If I recall correctly he was the last one of us that was able to keep benching) until his also died.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> I got all the flash drives.in my carry in bag. Chilln at the airport waiting for my flight. Should be able to tally scores and post results tonight, if all does go well.
> The tsa agent that searched my bag was surprising familiar with what I was talking about when I was describing the ln2 container. He said "oh, it's a gpu cooler. What kind of graphic card are you using?"


By the sounds of things it should not take you too long to sort through all of them







(which is probably a good thing).

Let me know if I can do anything. What time will you be home today?


----------



## Onions

yea that order is correct lol i didnt get a single result that was worth saving







mine blew up at 5.3 ghz


----------



## Draven

@AXI man you couldn't have gotten a better shot of my bald head lmao!!!


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl*
> 
> Haha. Nice pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Nice case too ! Picked up one of those Coolermaster Storm Advance 2 mice 8200dpi, big jump in screen quality, 55 bucks at Can Comp. Had a great time at Lan, can`t wait till next and see if I can learn to do some of this gaming. Old dogs are hard to teach !


----------



## johny24

This was an insanely great amount of fun! It was awesome meeting the people behind the names. Thank you to all the people who put in tremendous amounts of work to get this together like admin, his wife, pizzaman, vonalka, the guy organizing steam servers (Sorry, I never got your name), and all the others who undoubtedly put in more work than most of us realize. Thanks to the sponsors, without you, this event wouldn't have been anywhere near as much fun. Congratulations to the winners of the LAN events, even if you weren't a part of OCN before because you probably are now







Thanks to Kevinf's team for the best TF2 games of the day and THANKS TO EVERYBODY for coming to the event and making my first LAN an epic one! See you guys in Montreal hopefully!


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> That is too bad; however, you were not the only one out of the eight of us that were benching that did not get a single result.
> As you know, Rasparthe's benching rig went up in flames before you left. After you left, mine shot up in smoke. Then FtW's PSU popped (sounded like a gun-shot). Not long after that, Onions motherboard went and then I believe HobieCats' did as well. I think Reflex's was the last to go (If I recall correctly he was the last one of us that was able to keep benching) until his also died.


Sounds like a party









So just bad insulating and condensation or was it something more... build quality related?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @AXI man you couldn't have gotten a better shot of my bald head lmao!!!


No problem man 

It was amazing seeing everyone there, that Thermaltake Tt eSports Saphira Gaming mouse I won is absolutely amazing, after only 10 seconds of using it, it beats out my Deathadder 3.5G in comfort and precision.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Sounds like a party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just bad insulating and condensation or was it something more... build quality related?


Condensation had nothing to do with mine or Rasparthe's damage. I doubt it did for the others, but I can't speak for them as I did not have a closer look


----------



## axipher

I spent all that time setting up those bench rigs for you all, and you blow them up... I like it


----------



## Onions

just so you all know the girl in pink.. yea thats my girlfriend XD off limits haha o and btw yea we came in 3rd with a chick on our team


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Sounds like a party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just bad insulating and condensation or was it something more... build quality related?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Condensation had nothing to do with mine or Rasparthe's damage. I doubt it did for the others, but I can't speak for them as I did not have a closer look


I know it definitely wasn't condensation on Rasparthe's. He had like full on conformal coating if I remember correctly.

I took the time to insulate mine like i do for my own gear, LET + towel + neoprene + etc.

Ironically, FTW did the shoddiest job of insulation (i think he just threw some vasoline on there, and a bit of neoprene), but he didn't kill the board.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I spent all that time setting up those bench rigs for you all, and you blow them up... I like it


AXI is credit to team!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I spent all that time setting up those bench rigs for you all, and you blow them up... I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AXI is credit to team!
Click to expand...

Except for the one mistake I made of forgetting to connect a CPU fan on one of the bench rigs resulting in about 20 minutes or so of lost time for one of the benchers... Sorry mate


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> just so you all know the girl in pink.. yea thats my girlfriend XD off limits haha o and btw yea we came in 3rd with a chick on our team


*grumbles about morons in mumble.*

Had a great time, will try my best to be at the tri-state/michigan one, too much fun not to do again.

Benching room.




Pizza man seems very busy.


FTW (front) and I think that's hobbiecat (back).


Onions at Reflex's station.


Darr3n and SillyMatthew during CSS, before our quarter-final.


CSS guys, not all serious as they seemed.


Left to right: Slaughter, Me, Axipher, Darr3n, W4LNUT5, and SillyMatthew. TF2 Tournament Finalists.


Apparently almost all of this was used.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> 
> FTW (front) and I think that's hobbiecat (back).


Actually, that is me in the back and Rasparthe in the middle (Canada flag on his hat).


----------



## reflex99

you sneak attack picture-ed me.....


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> just so you all know the girl in pink.. yea thats my girlfriend XD off limits haha o and btw yea we came in 3rd with a chick on our team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grumbles about morons in mumble.*
> 
> Had a great time, will try my best to be at the tri-state/michigan one, too much fun not to do again.
> 
> 
> Left to right: Slaughter, Me, Axipher, Darr3n, W4LNUT5, and SillyMatthew. TF2 Tournament Finalists.
Click to expand...

Look at that sexy team









Great pics by the way


----------



## joeyxl

AXI looks damm sexy in that canadain OCN club shirt.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl*
> 
> AXI looks damm sexy in that canadain OCN club shirt.


I'm pretty sure I'm just sexy regardless of what I am or am not wearing


----------



## gdesmo

I kind of like the shirts as well.









I gave out a dozen or so but forgot to give myself one, oldtimers disease setting in will have to get a few more.


----------



## axipher

I must thank you again for the awesome shirt man


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Yes the shirts are awesome, as was the banner. You did a great job on them.


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> @AXI man you couldn't have gotten a better shot of my bald head lmao!!!


IN my shot it looks like you at least have a thin line of hair, OOPS that`s your headset !


----------



## mega_option101

I won a small shirt during the raffle









Does not fit me, but it will fit my little brother which also happens to be in the Canadian OCN Club (F3t1sh).


----------



## FtW 420

I'm back home, had a great time & must thank admin for putting on the event, & the rest of the staff for all the work they put in for helping to make it fun!
There was a bit of destruction going on in the benching area, but it kept things interesting...


----------



## HobieCat

A few benching pics from the event.





That was a Phenom II 955 BE on a Biostar TA890FXE motherboard. This chip/mobo was awesome on Saturday, and I was able to get some good results with it, including this CPUz.



And these:



That wprime32 time was good for 5th in the world on HWBot: http://hwbot.org/submission/2296810_



The actual frequency for this SuperPi run was 6858mhz, I just downclocked to open up CPUz.

Here's a pic of Heaven Extreme running on the competition rigs that MSI provided for us (Thanks MSI







). That's a 7970 lightning and a FX8150 at 5.7ghz (all 8 cores) on LN2.



And last but not least, here's an interesting little bug that I was getting with CPUz











Once again, thanks to all of the sponsors and everyone that took part in setting up this awesome event!

And a special thanks to Admin for creating/organizing this whole thing!


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> And last but not least, here's an interesting little bug that I was getting with CPUz


Ha! You should post that as HobieCat_reliable







.

I'm curious, did it falsify the mem clock too?


----------



## FtW 420

it did, don't think those kits would have done 2800Mhz passive cooled.

Should upload a pic of the trollface with it when submitting.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Ha! You should post that as HobieCat_reliable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm curious, did it falsify the mem clock too?


Yup, ~1480mhz (2960mhz) memory









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> it did, don't think those kits would have done 2800Mhz passive cooled.
> Should upload a pic of the trollface with it when submitting.


Haha, that's a good idea.


----------



## mega_option101

@HobieCat: I never got around to playing with Unigine


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> @HobieCat: I never got around to playing with Unigine


Aww, that sucks. My plan was to get a safe run in on air, and then strap my GPU pot to the card and freeze it, but the system died before I got a chance to freeze the card.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Aww, that sucks. My plan was to get a safe run in on air, and then strap my GPU pot to the card and freeze it, but the system died before I got a chance to freeze the card.


I was lucky, decided to test the gpu while the cpu was on air & saved my best score. When running with the cpu frozen I was getting some really strange results in Heaven, first time I've ever seen negative framerates, no idea what was up with that but it sure affected the score having a -36 minimum FPS.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Aww, that sucks. My plan was to get a safe run in on air, and then strap my GPU pot to the card and freeze it, but the system died before I got a chance to freeze the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky, decided to test the gpu while the cpu was on air & saved my best score. When running with the cpu frozen I was getting some really strange results in Heaven, first time I've ever seen negative framerates, no idea what was up with that but it sure affected the score having a -36 minimum FPS.
Click to expand...

Bulldozer is just so powerful that it broke the maximum frame rate of Heaven and it rolled over...


----------



## NoGuru

Looks like it was a good time. Looks like the some good results so far. So I want to know who won and how all the benching went?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Let me know if I can do anything. What time will you be home today?


Traffic is aweful in atl. Stopped at applebee's to eat, let the traffic die down and use their wifi. Guessing about 2-3 hours and I should be home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I know it definitely wasn't condensation on Rasparthe's. He had like full on conformal coating if I remember correctly.
> I took the time to insulate mine like i do for my own gear, LET + towel + neoprene + etc.
> Ironically, FTW did the shoddiest job of insulation (i think he just threw some vasoline on there, and a bit of neoprene), but he didn't kill the board.....
> AXI is credit to team!


I was also giving FTW a hard time about his lubing later that night. He then described ti me how he globbed the vaseline on and then used a hair dryer ti smooth it out, which made it look really thin in areas.


----------



## FtW 420

Will is going to go through the scores when he gets home, there were issues with the net connection at the event so couldn't sub scores at the end of the night & stuff. The benching had some issues, getting set up on air went OK, then when the freezing started we discovered the bios was vcore limited & such things, it was a learning experience for future events.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Will is going to go through the scores when he gets home, there were issues with the net connection at the event so couldn't sub scores at the end of the night & stuff. The benching had some issues, getting set up on air went OK, then when the freezing started we discovered the bios was vcore limited & such things, it was a learning experience for future events.


Do you know how the results will be tallied?


----------



## FtW 420

Not really sure, but I imagine those who got scores in all 3 benchies will be at the top, with best 3 out of 3 or 2 out of 3 winning 1st, etc. I'm not sure if he is planning to assign points to a particular bench or not with most points winning (hwbot style).


----------



## vonalka

All those people who won new components like GPU's, PSU's, coolers, etc... Should post pics of the new parts in their rig


----------



## FtW 420

That's a lot of pics, the sponsors were great & there were more giveaways than I would have expected, they really came through. Much thanks to the sponsors!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not really sure, but I imagine those who got scores in all 3 benchies will be at the top, with best 3 out of 3 or 2 out of 3 winning 1st, etc. I'm not sure if he is planning to assign points to a particular bench or not with most points winning (hwbot style).


Right oh!


----------



## Slaughter

Just to reiterate what everyone else has already said, this event was a huge success!

I think a great time was had by all and I want to thank Admin and the rest of the staff who helped make this possible along with the amazing sponsors!

Hopefully this is something that can be done again in the future!

Thanks again everyone! I had a blast! Great people! Great time!


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not really sure, but I imagine those who got scores in all 3 benchies will be at the top, with best 3 out of 3 or 2 out of 3 winning 1st, etc. I'm not sure if he is planning to assign points to a particular bench or not with most points winning (hwbot style).


Don't forget to give out the bonus points for the most flames or loudest destruction of hardware. 'bout the only points I'll get. Don't even think I had one score down since we were still working under the 1.45 v BIOS at the time. Still had a great time, can't wait to hear of the next one.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Don't forget to give out the bonus points for the most flames or loudest destruction of hardware. 'bout the only points I'll get. Don't even think I had one score down since we were still working under the 1.45 v BIOS at the time. Still had a great time, can't wait to hear of the next one.


I spoke to admin and he said that he would like to have one in Montréal. Not sure when this will be, but you can sign me up right away


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Don't forget to give out the bonus points for the most flames or loudest destruction of hardware. 'bout the only points I'll get. Don't even think I had one score down since we were still working under the 1.45 v BIOS at the time. Still had a great time, can't wait to hear of the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to admin and he said that he would like to have one in Montréal. Not sure when this will be, but you can sign me up right away
Click to expand...

That would be awesome, I'd love an excuse to travel around Canada haha.


----------



## Onions

i would so be in for a montreal one







i didnt get a single score submitted or even a ss of anything







but i had fun for first time benchuing. and even better first time overclocking an amd chip was under ln2 XD. im gonna have to pick up a pot and staret some benching now im hooked XD


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i would so be in for a montreal one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt get a single score submitted or even a ss of anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i had fun for first time benchuing. and even better first time overclocking an amd chip was under ln2 XD. im gonna have to pick up a pot and staret some benching now im hooked XD


It is addicting!
I didn't know it was your first time benching/freezing, you did well at keeping it going while the rest of us were breaking things.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> All those people who won new components like GPU's, PSU's, coolers, etc... Should post pics of the new parts in their rig


Will do once I shuffle around the 8TB of data amongst my two PCs + fireproof safe. So excited for the SSD


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is addicting!
> I didn't know it was your first time benching/freezing, you did well at keeping it going while the rest of us were breaking things.


i tried lol but my board died too XD i think im going to pick up a marksman pot and get myserlf some proper tools soon


----------



## PizzaMan

Sorry, but looks like the official benchmarking results will not be tonight. There are a couple judgment rulings that need to be discussed.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Sorry, but looks like the official benchmarking results will not be tonight. There are a couple judgment rulings that need to be discussed.


probably my complete lack of screenshots in favor of .cvf files eh?









In retrospect i really should have made screenshots


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> A few benching pics from the event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a Phenom II 955 BE on a Biostar TA890FXE motherboard. This chip/mobo was awesome on Saturday, and I was able to get some good results with it, including this CPUz.
> 
> 
> 
> And these:
> 
> 
> 
> That wprime32 time was good for 5th in the world on HWBot: http://hwbot.org/submission/2296810_
> 
> 
> 
> The actual frequency for this SuperPi run was 6858mhz, I just downclocked to open up CPUz.
> 
> Here's a pic of Heaven Extreme running on the competition rigs that MSI provided for us (Thanks MSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). That's a 7970 lightning and a FX8150 at 5.7ghz (all 8 cores) on LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, here's an interesting little bug that I was getting with CPUz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks to all of the sponsors and everyone that took part in setting up this awesome event!
> 
> And a special thanks to Admin for creating/organizing this whole thing!


Haha pizzaman was telling me about the 9ghz bug when we were having a smoke. Thats to much man
Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> probably my complete lack of screenshots in favor of .cvf files eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In retrospect i really should have made screenshots


I did the same :/


----------



## NoGuru

Hobie, you can leave my F1 with the maintenance guy at 900 Squirrel when you get a chance. No hurry though, will still most likely be some time before I can bench again.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Hobie, you can leave my F1 with the maintenance guy at 900 Squirrel when you get a chance. No hurry though, will still most likely be some time before I can bench again.


Ok, will do. Thanks again for letting me use it, it handled the LN2 a lot better than my koolance would have.


----------



## Onions

i liked your koolance







thanks for letting me use it


----------



## kevinf

Anyone here win the Thermaltake water coolers (pro) or (performer) version? How are they?


----------



## H3||scr3am

I've been busy since I got home early Sunday Morning, but I had a great time, got to meet some of the other staff that I've been working along side here on the site for years, without ever actually meeting thme in person. I got to smell the awesome burning of motherboards from rasperthe, and then watch mega's board go out in a blaze of glory, and finally I heard a capacitor blow (sounded like a firecracker going off). I had a great time with our pickup team in the CSS tournament, getting used to wipe the floor with lol







but after our team was knocked out of that I got to chill with Mega and learn about LN2 benching, and playing with AMD cards, and AMD/ATi GPUs (although we never touched the GPU lol) If there is another event in Canada somewhere I'll signup, and attend again. I had a great time, thanks to Admin, and the sponsors who made it all happen









Also provided a ride fro SIL40, another forum member who I'd never met but who's ride bailed on him, so it was awesome meeting him too and I'm glad I could make his day, I mean he won some great gear too


----------



## ko1n92

Let me know if you play CS:S again


----------



## Darius Silver

Lol, finally had time to put my PC back together after getting home. Stuck in the CM X6 Elite I won and it barely fits my CM Stacker 832







. Can't even use the fan door anymore XD So far it cooling and sounding the same as my old Scythe Mine. But it looks nicer at least









Thanks again Admin and OCN, was a blast down in TO


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> Lol, finally had time to put my PC back together after getting home. Stuck in the CM X6 Elite I won and it barely fits my CM Stacker 832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't even use the fan door anymore XD So far it cooling and sounding the same as my old Scythe Mine. But it looks nicer at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Admin and OCN, was a blast down in TO


Need some pictures


----------



## Darius Silver

Because it's angled the way it is, the fan shroud hits the door. With the square Scythe I just couldn't put a fan in one spot on the door. Still gonna keep it though, as it should work with the Fractal Define R3 I wanna get someday









*Edit* The fan on it looks sexy btw


----------



## Dazmode

Thank you for good time!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazmode*
> 
> 
> Thank you for good time!


I hope you don't mind me using this in my avatar


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's angled the way it is, the fan shroud hits the door. With the square Scythe I just couldn't put a fan in one spot on the door. Still gonna keep it though, as it should work with the Fractal Define R3 I wanna get someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* The fan on it looks sexy btw


Looks good! Let's see some more pictures from all the prize winners out there!


----------



## gdesmo

I won a CM Storm Trooper case and a copy of Mass Effect 3, not sure what I am going to do with it because I already have 5 other CM cases.  Maybe install a coffee machine inside ?


----------



## axipher

Convert all the panels to plexi...


----------



## PizzaMan

Benchmarking Competition Winners and results.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgThn_x_YkCpdHZrYjJHSE1LLV9ZMk5qTmFqLVJTYVE&output=html&widget=true

1st Place $2000: FtW 420

2nd Place $1250: HobieCat

3rd Place $750: Micul

4th Place $500: mega_option101

Rasparthe, reflex99 and Onions all benched, but where unable to get screenshots. As a consolation we are giving each of them $50.

I have to give a shout out to Mega. He hasn't really done any benching in a long time and had some nice results.

Those of you who had CPUz validation files saved, send me a PM with email address and I'll send you your files.

Here's the screenshots:

HobieCat:





mega_option101:





FtW 420:





Micul:



Here's an example of the buggy stuff we were seeing. The clockgens where acting crazy on the first bios we where using.


----------



## Draven

I still want one of those OCN Grand Champion Series wallpapers, they looked so great on the screens on the benching side of the event.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Benchmarking Competition Winners and results.
> 
> 1st Place $2000: FtW 420
> 
> 2nd Place $1250: HobieCat
> 3rd Place $750: Micul
> 4th Place $500: mega_option101
> 
> Rasparthe, reflex99 and Onions all benched, but where unable to get screenshots. As a consolation we are giving each of them $50.
> 
> I have to give a shout out to Mega. He hasn't really done any benching in a long time and had some nice results.
> 
> Those of you who had CPUz validation files saved, send me a PM with email address and I'll send you your files.
> 
> Here's the screenshots:
> 
> mega_option101:


Thanks for taking the time and putting all of this together PizzaMan!









I just can't believe I forgot to include the memory tab for two benchmarks (invalidating them altogether)... I am really kicking myself in the butt at this point lol

Oh well! Was great fun nonetheless









Great job to all the other benchers!


----------



## Onions

yay i get 50 bucks







the knowledge i gained though is worth so much mroe tho. I learned so much for everyone especially Reflex. next time ill do better i promise


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> yay i get 50 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the knowledge i gained though is worth so much mroe tho. I learned so much for everyone especially Reflex. next time ill do better i promise


next time you'll do better and make sure your mobo blows up with a bigger bang


----------



## Onions

hahaha man that one that exploded was so funny XD it sounded like a firecracker went off inside XD im picking up some benching gear this tiem so i dont have to borrow HobbieCats again







thanks for that btw


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> hahaha man that one that exploded was so funny XD it sounded like a firecracker went off inside XD im picking up some benching gear this tiem so i dont have to borrow HobbieCats again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for that btw


hahahahha
out of curiosity, what mobo was that?


----------



## gdesmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Convert all the panels to plexi...


HA-HA , nice handle on top maybe a TEC LAN rig if I can stuff adequate rad solutions and paint it red and white.







Best wishes !


----------



## reflex99

w00t MONEY!

And for what it's worth, the boints I got are probably better than the $50. lol.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time and putting all of this together PizzaMan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe I forgot to include the memory tab for two benchmarks (invalidating them altogether)... I am really kicking myself in the butt at this point lol
> Oh well! Was great fun nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job to all the other benchers!


It wasn't just the mem tabs mega...you ran Heaven Basic (DX9) instead of Heaven Xtreme (DX11), but your wprime time was still pretty awesome. I'm not sure why my wprime efficiency was so bad.









Congrats to all of the participants, it was fun benching with all of you!


----------



## ilmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disclosure*
> 
> On behalf of team DENIM(Disclosure,Endless,Nukem,ilmer,Massacre) from the CSS tournament, I would like to thank everyone involved in putting this thing together! OCN staff, sponsors, best buy, nitrogen ice cream guy, and everyone that participated!
> Here is a list of lans I have been to:
> MGE Lan '06
> Lanapalooza '07
> Lanapalooza '08
> Zaplan '08
> ETS Lan '09
> Lanapalooza '09 May
> Lanapalooza '09 July
> Baselan '09 Nov
> Lanapalooza '10
> ETS Lan '10
> Baselan '10 May
> Lanapalooza '10 June
> MPCON '10 July
> ETS Lan '10 Sept
> ETS Lan '11 Sept
> ETS LAN '12 March
> This lan was by far the absolute best venue, all the free food and drinks were amazing!
> The giveaways were better / more plentiful than ones at 1000 person lans
> And serving beer at the lan was an excellent idea haha, except when it was like 1am and I was pretty much in the bag and had to play the finals -_-
> Anyway I hope that this can become a regular thing, and we can most definitely build the CSS tournament up to 125 people alone!
> Thanks again to everyone who made this happen, we had a great time and can't wait for the next one, from all of us at DENIM, pz~


I can honestly second everything my teammate has said.

This was an absolute pleasure of a LAN to be a part of.

I want to thank everyone who helped, from the admins who ran the tournaments, to the sponsors who provided AMAZING prizing.. to the chefs, security and all the helpers. Really, from start to finish it was a class act.

On behalf of the CSS community I would like to say that we would be more than happy to make your next event a much bigger one if thats what you guys desire.

I can easily put together 15-20 teams for CSS and we could do our best to bring this game back to the competitive scene!

With amazing sponsors and such a well organized event, I don't doubt it would be a huge success.

I look forward to attending future events and seeing you all again.

Thanks for one of the best LAN's I have been to.

If anyone ever wants to contact me, I am on ESEA at either http://play.esea.net/users/257010 or http://play.esea.net/users/494347.. or my email is [email protected]

Expect an e-mail from me soon Nick!









Thanks again guys, was a pleasure.


----------



## Maximous

Gratz to all. ANd a big thnx for all those who made this happend


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> hahahahha
> out of curiosity, what mobo was that?


http://www.msi.com/product/mb/990FXA-GD80.html


----------



## ilmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilmer*
> 
> I can honestly second everything my teammate has said.
> This was an absolute pleasure of a LAN to be a part of.
> I want to thank everyone who helped, from the admins who ran the tournaments, to the sponsors who provided AMAZING prizing.. to the chefs, security and all the helpers. Really, from start to finish it was a class act.
> On behalf of the CSS community I would like to say that we would be more than happy to make your next event a much bigger one if thats what you guys desire.
> I can easily put together 15-20 teams for CSS and we could do our best to bring this game back to the competitive scene!
> With amazing sponsors and such a well organized event, I don't doubt it would be a huge success.
> I look forward to attending future events and seeing you all again.
> Thanks for one of the best LAN's I have been to.
> If anyone ever wants to contact me, I am on ESEA at either http://play.esea.net/users/257010 or http://play.esea.net/users/494347.. or my email is [email protected]
> Expect an e-mail from me soon Nick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys, was a pleasure.


E-Mail has been sent Nick!


----------



## King Who Dat

Looks like you guys had an awesome time. I'm jelly. Canada is just way too far from Louisiana. Maybe one day I'll luck out and OCN will host in Houston or somewhere a little closer.

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/990FXA-GD80.html


oh
it was a MSI AMD mobo.
that explains alot


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> oh
> it was a MSI AMD mobo.
> that explains alot


They held up pretty well for what it's worth.

Give credit where it's due, MSI is at least trying. They are a vast improvement from the GD70s


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> They held up pretty well for what it's worth.
> Give credit where it's due, MSI is at least trying. They are a vast improvement from the GD70s


Absolutely, not to mention they provided a lot of the hardware used at the Event (along with flying over two reps from Taiwan).

They are very interested in what we have to say about how they should improve their equipment. It was a nice out-reach by their part and as a result - I have a lot more respect for them as a manufacturer.

I do believe they asked you reflex99 for ways in which they could improve their motherboard (the one we used). Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## HobieCat

And they provided us with 8 of those beautiful 7970 Lightnings


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> And they provided us with 8 of those beautiful 7970 Lightnings


I loved plugging those all in, I might have caressed one or two of them


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Thanks for taking the time and putting all of this together PizzaMan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe I forgot to include the memory tab for two benchmarks (invalidating them altogether)... I am really kicking myself in the butt at this point lol
> Oh well! Was great fun nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job to all the other benchers!


Awesome job mega







it was nice sitting and learning from you









best thing I picked up, be careful with the voltage lol


----------



## el gappo

I was convinced mega had forgotten how to bench until Pizza showed me the screens last night









Well done guys.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101*
> 
> Absolutely, not to mention they provided a lot of the hardware used at the Event (along with flying over two reps from Taiwan).
> They are very interested in what we have to say about how they should improve their equipment. It was a nice out-reach by their part and as a result - I have a lot more respect for them as a manufacturer.
> I do believe they asked you reflex99 for ways in which they could improve their motherboard (the one we used). Correct me if I am wrong


yea, he had the new Z77 Mpower board, and asked me what I noticed about it. They were looking for feedback on the design. Really though, without using it, there wasn't a whole lot I could say. The layout was free of the usual screw-ups that manufacturers like to fall into, and it had all the little things i like. (easy voltage check thingies, diag LED, power connectors in the right spot, etc)

I felt special :3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I loved plugging those all in, I might have caressed one or two of them


I tried to fit one in my pocket to bring home with me and raise as my own, but it wouldn't fit.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> It wasn't just the mem tabs mega...you ran Heaven Basic (DX9) instead of Heaven Xtreme (DX11), but your wprime time was still pretty awesome. I'm not sure why my wprime efficiency was so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all of the participants, it was fun benching with all of you!


Don't tell everyone















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*
> 
> Awesome job mega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was nice sitting and learning from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best thing I picked up, be careful with the voltage lol


It was good to share the learning experience with someone else as well









You were great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> I was convinced mega had forgotten how to bench until Pizza showed me the screens last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done guys.












First time overclocking AMD... I think I will get the hang of it eventually, but you are right - it had been a long time since I did any benching (looked at my HWbot and my last submission was over a year ago







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> yea, he had the new Z77 Mpower board, and asked me what I noticed about it. They were looking for feedback on the design. Really though, without using it, there wasn't a whole lot I could say. The layout was free of the usual screw-ups that manufacturers like to fall into, and it had all the little things i like. (easy voltage check thingies, diag LED, power connectors in the right spot, etc)
> I felt special :3
> I tried to fit one in my pocket to bring home with me and raise as my own, but it wouldn't fit.


Ah right! Thanks for the correction


----------



## FtW 420

Thanks OCN, & congrats to the other winners!
Mega did do well for the length of time it's been since he was frozen.
Hope Micul is feeling better also, I was sorry to see you have to leave early from illness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> hahahahha
> out of curiosity, what mobo was that?


I'm sure it was my psu that went out with a bang & not the board, I've never heard a mobo go out like that before...


----------



## micul

O my god

I can't believe i won something .
It was a nice event , i am still recovering. I eat only boiled potatoes and carrots for last 3 days. Apparently i have gall bladder problems .

It was nice we should do it again

Congrats to all off you guys.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Thanks OCN, & congrats to the other winners!
> Mega did do well for the length of time it's been since he was frozen.
> Hope Micul is feeling better also, I was sorry to see you have to leave early from illness.
> I'm sure it was my psu that went out with a bang & not the board, I've never heard a mobo go out like that before...


Never heard a motherboard go out like that either. It was definitively the PSU


----------



## ko1n92

Won the HD7970 ! So I got this build together..
Specs :
i7 3770k, H80 cooler, Asus Gene V, HD7970 3GB, Corsair vengence 16GB 1866, Intel 520 120GB, WD Black 1TB, WD Green 3TB
Corsair 600t Graphite, CoolerMaster 850 Silent Pro. Running a eyefinity setup.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> They held up pretty well for what it's worth.
> Give credit where it's due, MSI is at least trying. They are a vast improvement from the GD70s


I blame the bios more then I do the motherboards. The standard public bios, which was on the boards, was very functional. It just didn't have vcore voltage over 1.45v. They do this to keep rma's to a minimum, but they will gladly create betas for extreme users. MSI's reps, Alex and Manny were quick to action for finding us a solution to our bios/voltage problem. It was to late to have a bios created and Manny searched for about 45 minutes finding us a bios from Oct 2011 that allowed for high vcore of over 2v. The old bios was very buggy and immature. The cursor didn't work right and there was no option to disable cores along with who knows what else wasn't working right. MSI was more focused on offering us support for taking the Lightnings to extreme levels, which they had some special software ready for us when that time arrived. It's these little details that Alex and Manny were very inquisitive about to improving their products. As I was telling Robert from AMD earlier, extreme overclockers are the hardiest to please. We're can generally find a fault in something no matter what product it is. That being said, I'm sure MSI can make us a beta next time.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> I blame the bios more then I do the motherboards. The standard public bios, which was on the boards, was very functional. It just didn't have vcore voltage over 1.45v. They do this to keep rma's to a minimum, but they will gladly create betas for extreme users. MSI's reps, Alex and Manny were quick to action for finding us a solution to our bios/voltage problem. It was to late to have a bios created and Manny searched for about 45 minutes finding us a bios from Oct 2011 that allowed for high vcore of over 2v. The old bios was very buggy and immature. The cursor didn't work right and there was no option to disable cores along with who knows what else wasn't working right. MSI was more focused on offering us support for taking the Lightnings to extreme levels, which they had some special software ready for us when that time arrived. It's these little details that Alex and Manny were very inquisitive about to improving their products. As I was telling Robert from AMD earlier, extreme overclockers are the hardiest to please. We're can generally find a fault in something no matter what product it is. That being said, I'm sure MSI can make us a beta next time.


sounds good to me








MSI was the only "big" manufacturer there right?


----------



## johny24

AMD and Cooler Master were there


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ko1n92*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won the HD7970 ! So I got this build together..
> Specs :
> i7 3770k, H80 cooler, Asus Gene V, HD7970 3GB, Corsair vengence 16GB 1866, Intel 520 120GB, WD Black 1TB, WD Green 3TB
> Corsair 600t Graphite, CoolerMaster 850 Silent Pro. Running a eyefinity setup.


Nice build!! The 7970 looks right at home in your rig


----------



## battlecryawesome

Comon Gamers whats up? http://www.overclock.net/t/1278108/michigan-grand-champion-overclocking-event-late-august

We need you guys..


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI was the only "big" manufacturer there right?


Robert from AMD was there as well. He brought a friend and was really enjoying the beer.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI was the only "big" manufacturer there right?
> 
> 
> 
> Robert from AMD was there as well. He brought a friend and was really enjoying the beer.
Click to expand...

finds this ironic.


----------



## PizzaMan

Created a photobucket album with all the pics from the thread. I'll continue to add as more are posted.

http://photobucket.com/GrandChampion


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Created a photobucket album with all the pics from the thread. I'll continue to add as more are posted.
> http://photobucket.com/GrandChampion


That is great!! Here are a few that I didn't upload - feel free to add them to photobucket:


----------



## reflex99

Interesting pic of one of the casualties from the event.


----------



## Draven

Hey guys just wanted to show that Daz from Dazmode put up a Youtube video from the event, enjoy


----------



## gdesmo

It was good seeing him there and talking to him again, he took time from his busy schedule to come by for the afternoon.


----------



## 94marconi

Looks like a good time was had by all. Great pics and vids Thanks for posting.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the video... im in it twice (wearing the red muscle shirt next to the girl in pink), she played TF2 pretty well for having just picked up the game


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the video... im in it twice (wearing the red muscle shirt next to the girl in pink), she played TF2 pretty well for having just picked up the game
Click to expand...

Your whole team was pretty wicked, looking forward to a potential rematch.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draven73*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the video... im in it twice (wearing the red muscle shirt next to the girl in pink), she played TF2 pretty well for having just picked up the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your whole team was pretty wicked, looking forward to a potential rematch.
Click to expand...

Same, I definitely want to make the Michigan one if I get my EDL by then, if not though, the Montreal and Toronto ones for sure


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

will there be another one in Toronto?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> will there be another one in Toronto?


I'd say that there is certainly a potential for another one in Toronto in the future







but it'll probably be a while before the next one...


----------



## PizzaMan

The Toronto live stream recording is now available. We would have continued to stream a lot more that evening, but the ISP capped us at 15GB worth of data uploaded.

This is the raw recording without any editing.

http://www.overclock.tv/oct.html

AMD interview at 24 minute marker

MSI interview at 50 minute marker


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> The Toronto live stream recording is now available. We would have continued to stream a lot more that evening, but the ISP capped us at 15GB worth of data uploaded.
> 
> This is the raw recording without any editing.
> 
> http://www.overclock.tv/oct.html
> 
> AMD interview at 24 minute marker
> 
> MSI interview at 50 minute marker


Yeah ironically toronto's like the worst place I know for data caps. <150km away we've got 175gb both up and down, and its pretty damn fast.


----------



## ShadowSkill

So basically I'm seeing here is an AMD chip.. Not intel?


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowSkill*
> 
> So basically I'm seeing here is an AMD chip.. Not intel?


huh?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShadowSkill*
> 
> So basically I'm seeing here is an AMD chip.. Not intel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh?
Click to expand...

I'm assuming he likes the fact that AMD processors were used in the live stream bench marking competition.


----------



## NoGuru

Don't forget, Detroit is very close to Toronto http://www.overclock.net/t/1278108/michigan-grand-champion-overclocking-event-late-august


----------



## Redwoodz

Fresh of the press at AMD's Game Blog-
http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/07/31/overclocking-with-amd-and-overclock-net/


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Fresh of the press at AMD's Game Blog-
> http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/07/31/overclocking-with-amd-and-overclock-net/


That's pretty cool


----------



## kevinf

Nice rig shot Axifer (in the blog)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Nice rig shot Axifer (in the blog)


Thanks man


----------



## xtclocker

pizzaman 9ghz bug lol


----------



## el gappo

For the subscribers, we're back! http://www.overclock.net/t/1312965/event-radeon-extravalanza-october-20th-2012-5-000-in-prizing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 
> 
> *AMD Canada* and *Overclock.net* are extremely proud to introduce the inaugural Radeon™ ExtravaLANza! As a thank you to the city and enthusiasts that have supported us, we're opening our doors to give YOU exclusive access not only to AMD's best and brightest, but 17 of our best global hardware and software partners, including: reps or swag from Tomb Raider, Far Cry 3, Hitman: Absolution, Medal of Honor: Warfighter, ASUS, MSI, PowerColor, Diamond, Sapphire, XFX, Gigabyte, Newegg Canada, NCIX, CoolerMaster, NEC and Silverstone!
> 
> Please join us for an OCN EXCLUSIVE 24-hour LAN: 10:00 AM on October 20 to 10:00 AM on October 21. Paid meals, tournament gaming, exclusive t-shirt, early access to the event, many chances to win some great prizes AND MORE will be provided! We hope to see you there!
> 
> *Who's Invited?*
> 
> This is an Overclock.net exclusive event! Our wonderful friends at AMD are doing this as a huge thank you to all of the great members of this community. _If you are not a currently a member of OCN, this is the perfect time to join and get to know some folks before the event._
> 
> *Where?*
> 
> AMD Markham (Yes! At AMD Headquarters!)
> 1 Commerce Valley Dr. East
> Markham, ON L3T 7X6
> (just outside of Toronto)


----------



## Valgaur

Well. As long as I can attempt to Ln2 and show my stuff off then I'll go.
















didnt see this already happened


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Well. As long as I can attempt to Ln2 and show my stuff off then I'll go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt see this already happened


It did happen a few months ago, but just keep your eyes open, because there are several LN2 events that OCN puts on throughout the year.


----------



## xNovax

Disregard this post


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Disregard this post


I hate to be the barer of bad news, but this happened last year.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I hate to be the barer of bad news, but this happened last year.


I noticed that. I wasn't really paying attention to dates. I though "TWO LANS THAT ARE SET UP AND THAT ARE GOING TO RUN THIS YEAR NEAR ME. YES SIGN ME UP FOR BOTH."
Sorry about that.


----------



## kevinf

Any thoughts of a repeat for 2013 in Ontario?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Any thoughts of a repeat for 2013 in Ontario?


Didn't get the memo? http://www.overclock.net/t/1346967/10-000-prizing-interest-in-grand-champion-series-event-march-2013-toronto


----------

